# Naruto ending in five weeks!



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Oct 5, 2014)

5.New Jutsu2

It says there are only five weeks left, and the serialization will end with the 50th issue of Shonen Jump.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 5, 2014)

That's from SJ itself not some fodder site


----------



## Rai (Oct 5, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> fake.
> 
> If it was ending soon it would have been announced in the last issue.



The info is from Shonen jump official site.

It's true.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Oct 5, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> fake.
> 
> If it was ending soon it would have been announced in the last issue.



Nope.

It's from the official WSJ site man.


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2014)

It's finally happening


----------



## Savior (Oct 5, 2014)

Should have ended 100 chapters ago honestly. It was dragged out way too long.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2014)

OMG!    I want to be happy but I didn't expect it to end like this   Expected a bit more closure then just a fight and an end.  I'm glad the series is ending, but something big is missing.  Not just the fight but reviving everyone from Zetsufication and finding out wtf was going on with Mama Kaguya, Hamura, what is the actual story behind the reincarnation brothers and what the reception will be with Sasuke and how will he survive in a world where everyone wants him dead unless Naruto himself is his personal bodyguard he is already the one who people will put all their hate on.

Not to mention Kakashi's face and Tenten's clan.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 5, 2014)

even though I wanted to see the end for so long, but I will miss little narudo. 

+

I think that was excepted with the whole movie thing, even though I thought it will take 9 weeks.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 5, 2014)

No Orochimaru for final villain?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 5, 2014)

If this is true, their fight will be incredibly short by the series' standards.


----------



## SLB (Oct 5, 2014)

fuck it, if this is true then kishi really was pulling these pairings along for no fucking reason 

no endgame motherfuckers. no resolution


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 5, 2014)

> 残り5週、週刊少年ジャンプ50号で15年続いたNARUTO-ナルト-の連載が遂に完結!!
> 
> 積み重ねてきたナルトの物語の最後を見逃すな!!
> 
> ...



lemmie translate dat




> Followed by weekly 15 50 5 veckor PAUS Naruto Naruto, Shonen Jump, - part series is complete! Finally
> 
> ! Naruto has accumulated the end of the story Miss
> 
> ...



oh shit! it really is ending!

those conspiracy theories were true!!


----------



## Trojan (Oct 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> If this is true, their fight will be incredibly short by the series' standards.



Yes, thanks God!
a short and good fight is much petter than a long and boring one. 
I hope also Narudo defeat him really fast to point out the different in their level.


----------



## Suit (Oct 5, 2014)

Holy fuck there are 38 people viewing this thread.

And duuuude. If there's no closure on the pairings, all hell is going to break loose on this board. And it's going to be legendary-god-tier hilarious.


----------



## Cord (Oct 5, 2014)

Can someone translate the entire thing? I want to read it word for word while drowning myself in heartache and tears.


----------



## SLB (Oct 5, 2014)

kishi gives no fucks about anything


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 5, 2014)

Introvert said:


> No Orochimaru for final villain?



All of that buildup for nothing, seems that Kishi changed his mind at the last min...


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Holy fuck there are 38 people viewing this thread.
> 
> And duuuude. If there's no closure on the pairings, all hell is going to break loose on this board. And it's going to be legendary-god-tier hilarious.




Why does everyone even give a shit about pairings with unanswered questions like how the brother's feud started, where did Kaguya come from, what happened to Hamura, how will people get out of the Zetsufication, and how will Sasuke live a week without being torn limb from limb by all the hate given to the world from the war (as they will blame him for it)?  The girls can wait.

Besides, everyone will just say "my pairing won"


----------



## SLB (Oct 5, 2014)

>hype a fight between your two main characters for 9 years
>prolong a horrible war arc for nearly 200 chapters
>begin final fight between your two main characters
>make damn sure the fight is only 5 chapters or less
>give yourself no room for a proper conclusion


----------



## Gunners (Oct 5, 2014)

Truth be told, I'm both happy and annoyed. The series isn't what it used to be but at the same time I had hoped for a stronger ending. The fact that it is ending at 700 and just before the new movie indicates that the work has been rushed.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Oct 5, 2014)

Dang, I didn't think this would happen so soon. I wonder if Kishimoto is drawing longer chapters for this final fight?


----------



## luffyq1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Best news of the day.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 5, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> Can someone translate the entire thing? I want to read it word for word while drowning myself in heartache and tears.



i already did it!



> Followed by weekly 15 50 5 veckor PAUS Naruto Naruto, Shonen Jump, - part series is complete! Finally
> 
> ! Naruto has accumulated the end of the story Miss
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like Naruto is gonna stomp Sasuke


----------



## Hexa (Oct 5, 2014)

It's ending at chapter 699, isn't it? I guess the last chapter could be a double chapter.

Well, it's been a long haul.  Maybe Hamura will be left for the movie or something.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Oct 5, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i already did it!



You just did a google translation,  that guy(and myself) want a proper translation.


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 5, 2014)

luffyq1 said:


> Best news of the day.



Seconded  .


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 5, 2014)

It's....finally....over...

I was expecting it to end very soon. Oh well, at least that's something to look forward to now.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 5, 2014)

Dragonpiece said:


> You just did a google translation,  that guy(and myself) want a proper translation.



actually i used my mexican translater

ask takl, hes a jap. i think he can actually translate it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 5, 2014)

So fast.....?


----------



## The All Unknowing (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Dang, I didn't think this would happen so soon. I wonder if Kishimoto is drawing longer chapters for this final fight?



I hope. It's difficult to think it'll be wrapped up in 5 issues. Even with no filler at all, but I doubt he can go 5 straight chapters, no filler


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2014)

November 10, 5 chapter short fight did not expect this. sad to see it almost over but everything has an end. so it is ending at 699.funny


----------



## vered (Oct 5, 2014)

5 chapters for their fight seems incredibly short.
*Naruto's fight against Pain lasted 12 chapters, 12 chapters!!!
Sasuke fight against Itachi lasted 10 chapters!!!!
Jiraya's fight against Pain lasted 9 chapters overall!!!*
How can the most important fight in the manga last only 5 chapter?
even the short Sasuke vs Danzou lasted 6 chapters.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 5, 2014)

vered said:


> 5 chapters for their fight seems incredibly short.
> *Naruto's fight against Pain lasted 12 chapters, 12 chapters!!!
> Sasuke fight against Itachi lasted 10 chapters!!!!
> Jiraya's fight against Pain lasted 9 chapters overall!!!*
> ...



Either we'll get some larger chapters than normal or Naruto is going to TnJ Sasuke really quickly.

Not a fan tbh, Kishi could have cut 20 chapters out of the war arc easily and nothing would have been lost .


----------



## Radon87000 (Oct 5, 2014)

This nearly confirms no pairings in the manga.I hope I am wrong


----------



## Hexa (Oct 5, 2014)

Ten chapters for the fight seems a bit much given we already know Naruto and Sasuke's abilities.  

One chapter almost certainly should be wrap up, right?  So it'd be a four chapter fight at max, I guess.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm bummed the hell out.  There is too much to explain that will obviously be left up in the air and the movie is just going to focus on pairings WHICH ARE NOT THAT IMPORTANT!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 5, 2014)

[still processing it] 

Conceal don't feel.

Hmm.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2014)

he's gonna do the final fight he's hyped for a decade and the resolution of the entire series in 5 chapters? what a piece of shit


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 5, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> Either we'll get some larger chapters than normal or Naruto is going to TnJ Sasuke really quickly.
> 
> Not a fan tbh, Kishi could have cut 20 chapters out of the war arc easily and nothing would have been lost .



Yeah what a waste of pages of the war arc. Yet Naruto vs Sasuke gets 4 chapters 

I don't care about Naruto vs Sasuke. But the hype was on them, so this is just


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 5, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> All of that buildup for nothing, seems that Kishi changed his mind at the last min...



He should have taken Kaguya's place. I can't believe Oro was even brought back at all now. Part 2 doesn't deserve his presence. This manga is total shit.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 5, 2014)

This is great news! 

It means Naruto vs. Sasuke will be short and sweet with minimal TnJ and no bonds flashbacks.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> Either we'll get some larger chapters than normal or Naruto is going to TnJ Sasuke really quickly.



A sharingan-less Kakashi

He already is being TnJ'd as we speak


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> This nearly confirms no pairings in the manga.I hope I am wrong



i hope there is no confirm parings there is no point.

also if it ends in 5 chapters seems like not much flash back which is good.

also people are mad because of oro not doing anything. that was obvious since the uchiha fight. he was a part one villain that became an embarrassment in part 2


----------



## Tangle (Oct 6, 2014)

Unless the chapters are super long I can't see how this will be done properly.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 6, 2014)

What? But how will he wrap all this shit up?

Maybe part 3 incoming?


----------



## Krippy (Oct 6, 2014)

There's too many loose ends for this to end well


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

Guess it's just bleach and One Piece now. 

Tbh this seems like a fuck you from kishi.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

klad said:


> What? But how will he wrap all this shit up?
> 
> Maybe part 3 incoming?



No, that's what I thought but the article here  is that the manga ends in November 10th and the movie The Last is that last instalment (probably *the ending with the manga being a cliffhanger to make us watch the movie* - calling it)


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, so the day has come, the day when we finally know that NARUTO is going to end.

Maybe in the end everyone will be looking at the sunset, while Kishi in his office in Japan laughs because of the insane pairing wars that won't end.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 6, 2014)

Since 2002 reading it... finally I'll have some closure


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

I wish this was an April Fools' joke


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Ten chapters for the fight seems a bit much given we already know Naruto and Sasuke's abilities.
> 
> One chapter almost certainly should be wrap up, right?  So it'd be a four chapter fight at max, I guess.



I don't think we even scratch the abilities that Sasuke and Naruto both posses.The potential for a 12 chapters fight is all there with Naruto's bijuus powers and sasuke's Rinnegan. It's all there. How can the most important fight in the manga get only 4 chapters of fighting excluding the final warping chapter?Perhaps it's even more than one, so who knows if we'll get more than 3 at best
That confirms that the last great 1 vs 1 fight in this manga belongs to Naruto vs Pain.I always felt that the Pain arc should have ended this manga and i was right.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 6, 2014)

That's gonna be one short fight, gonna last less than the Kaguya one.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 6, 2014)

Ready for part 3


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 6, 2014)

5 chapters to end Naruto vs Sasuke 

This fight might not even be 5 chapters, actually. Unless they want to end it immediately after Naruto and Sasuke go back to Kakashi and Sakura on the spot. Otherwise, we can expect maybe 3-4 chapters of fighting and then the remaining 1-2 being the closure chapters and/or timeskip.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> No, that's what I thought but the article here  is that the manga ends in November 10th and the movie The Last is that last instalment (probably *the ending with the manga being a cliffhanger to make us watch the movie* - calling it)



If they end on a cliffhanger and have the manga continue from the movie that's pretty much a huge middle finger to any fans outside of Japan. Wouldn't doubt it from happening, though.


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 6, 2014)

Holy shit that's soon!


----------



## om0cha (Oct 6, 2014)

Gabe said:


> November 10, 5 chapter short fight did not expect this. sad to see it almost over but everything has an end. so it is ending at 699.funny



It seems from the WSJ website that issue 45 (containing chapter 695) came out in Japan today. The announcement states the manga will end in issue 50 or 5 weeks. So assuming the announcement was also made today, that means it should end on chapter 700.


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 6, 2014)

i'm happy but sad at the same time. this series has the longest asswipe on the carpet but i've been following it since middle school...


----------



## JaggerJax (Oct 6, 2014)

If this is the truth, then I really think there is going to be a manga sequel. A troll via ending Naruto the manga, then starting a continuation or spin-off story after wards. I'm not saying I approve of that move,  I think it should end too, but it would literally blow my mind to end without tying up more loose ends and providing the major fan services that people expect to be flushed out.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2014)

i never thought id see a manga this big end in my lifetime lol

i mean, i did imagine bleach ending some day when i'd be older

but naruto?

i just

i've thought of it ending lately

but

it's finally happening

wow


also wtf is it ending on chapter 699 and not on 700 smh


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2014)

om0cha said:


> It seems from the WSJ website that issue 45 (containing chapter 695) came out in Japan today. The announcement states the manga will end in issue 50 or 5 weeks. So assuming the announcement was also made today, that means it should end on chapter 700.



isn't issue 44 the one coming in today Monday to japan. we got chapter 694 this week and we get it before Japan, or is this announcement for next weeks chapter?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 6, 2014)

5 chapters? Nah can't believe that, there's more to this also in before tari.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2014)

Glad to see that Kishi is putting this manga out of it's misery so soon instead of dragging it out like he could have.


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 6, 2014)

Kishimoto would be trolling the OCD fans if he ended it at 699.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 6, 2014)

Gabe said:


> isn't issue 44 the one coming in today Monday to japan. we got chapter 694 this week and we get it before Japan, or is this announcement for next weeks chapter?


Chapter 695 will come out in issue 46.  Naruto ends in issue 50.  So, 699 is the end if there's just one chapter per issue.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 6, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> movie remember?



But there are still so many left ends.

Unless the movie is 2 hours +, I know Kishi will forget something.

We only heard about Goku's mother after 20 years I think man.


----------



## SLB (Oct 6, 2014)

preet, the conclusion is literally the only thing he'd have a tough time fucking up. picking sides, giving promotions to the right characters, naruto becoming hokage...

even he couldn't screw this one up. this the only part of the story that shouldn't be rushed.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 6, 2014)

Dream said:


> Glad to see that Kishi is putting this manga out of it's misery so soon instead of dragging it out like he could have.



Watch him announce part 3


----------



## Suit (Oct 6, 2014)

Moody said:


> >hype a fight between your two main characters for 9 years
> >prolong a horrible war arc for nearly 200 chapters
> >begin final fight between your two main characters
> >make damn sure the fight is only 5 chapters or less
> >give yourself no room for a proper conclusion



Kishimoto is fucking Stephanie Meyer tier, bro.


----------



## calimike (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto news is spreading in Japan


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 6, 2014)

i just really hope lee becomes a jounin


----------



## Bloo (Oct 6, 2014)

The fact that Kaguya will have lasted longer than the most anticipated clash of the series is just pathetic.


----------



## Suit (Oct 6, 2014)

Jesus breast-feeding christ, there are 123 people viewing this thread now.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 6, 2014)

What was anything Orochimaru even about? 


Manga should have ended with Pain


----------



## StickaStick (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn.

Props though to those that called it ending around 700 despite all it had going against it to the contrary. Was almost certain it wouldn't be the case.

If there isn't somehow a PTIII, then I'd say I'm a bit stunned that Kishi would rush the hell out of the culmination of a manga that's been going a decade plus just so it could wrap up before the movie. Hope this isn't the case, but we'll see.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope we get the 4th Databook soon, I have been waiting for it all this time.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 6, 2014)

Proves that Madara's arc got rushed due to time constraints. 

Also Oro's really going out like a tamed punk.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

> "dear narutards,
> 
> after 15 years of fucking writing this epic shit,
> 
> ...





yup, ye all heard da man, herds


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 6, 2014)

Now Kishi is going to write "Menma" or that geriatric love story


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2014)

Moody said:


> preet, the conclusion is literally the only thing he'd have a tough time fucking up. picking sides, giving promotions to the right characters, naruto becoming hokage...
> 
> even he couldn't screw this one up. this the only part of the story that shouldn't be rushed.



Don't underestimate Kishi's ability to fuck up.  Even if this isn't rushed I would have half-expected him to screw up at some point or another.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2014)

Kaguya's ten-lenght chapters fight is actually the standart for long and important-ish battles in the manga, at least when it comes to Part II. They either last that much or go a bit beyond that mark. (Just take a look at Sasori vs Chiyo & Sakura, Jiraiya/Naruto vs Pain, Sasuke vs Itachi etc)

And I have a feeling some wouldn't mind a Part 3.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

one thing just confuses, why the hell is kishi making his manga end so quickly instead of dragging it out to make all the money he can like a normal con artist?



Lucky Rue said:


> Jesus breast-feeding christ, there are 123 people viewing this thread now.



one time a dupe posted gay porn and we got 200 viewers!


----------



## StickaStick (Oct 6, 2014)

BroKage said:


> Proves that Madara's arc got rushed due to time constraints.



Proves that a lot of shit got rushed towards the end lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

No, what confuses me is Kishi dragged the shit out of war arc then do Naruto v Sasuke in 5 chapters.

I think it's the movie


----------



## Suit (Oct 6, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> one thing just confuses, why the hell is kishi making his manga end so quickly instead of dragging it out to make all the money he can like a normal con artist?
> 
> 
> 
> one time a dupe posted gay porn and we got 200 viewers!



Kishimoto is literally so fucking stupid that he doesn't know how to con a few million more dollars out of his fans very easily. That fucking dumbass.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> one thing just confuses, why the hell is kishi making his manga end so quickly instead of dragging it out to make all the money he can like a normal con artist?



Perhaps he has finalized deals to start working on a new manga and he wants to begin that as soon as possible?  Perhaps he's just sick and tried of the manga?  Perhaps his editor wanted him to be quicker so he's rushing it?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

they all said there wouldn't be a pt 3


boy were they wrong 





> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 131 (51 members and 80 guests)


----------



## SLB (Oct 6, 2014)

Dream said:


> Don't underestimate Kishi's ability to fuck up.  Even if this isn't rushed I would have half-expected him to screw up at some point or another.



the only way he could screw this up is if he makes it so both die in this fight and there's no need for a conclus-

oh god

oh lord

that's his fucking plan isn't it?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been with this series for like ten years...


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 6, 2014)

The thing is, no way The Last will be realised in Brazil, so I hope they made a manga version of the movie later


----------



## SLB (Oct 6, 2014)

skotty we'll make it through this together


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> That's gonna be one short fight, gonna last less than the Kaguya one.



_It's gonna last less than the following matches:_
*Naruto vs Pain*
*Itachi vs Sasuke
Sasuke vs Deidara
Sakura and chyo vs sasori 
Sasuke vs danzou
Sasuke vs the kages
Naruto as kyubii vs orochimaru
team 10 and naruto vs Hidan and Kakuzu
Itachi and sasuke vs Kabuto
Jiraya vs Pain
*
Maybe there are more...


----------



## Sablés (Oct 6, 2014)

Moody said:


> the only way he could screw this up is if he makes it so both die in this fight and there's no need for a conclus-
> 
> oh god
> 
> ...



Isn't that last movie shit canon or something? Kind of kills the tension, doesn't it?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

Moody said:


> the only way he could screw this up is if he makes it so both die in this fight and there's no need for a conclus-
> 
> oh god
> 
> ...




you better be sargasms right now because there is gonna be a part 3 and it's called 'the new era' project


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2014)

The end begins


----------



## SLB (Oct 6, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Isn't that last movie shit canon or something? Kind of kills the tension, doesn't it?



brain fart. forgot about that damn movie.

welp, then there is no conceivable way this manga can end well.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> _It's gonna last less than the following matches:_
> *Naruto vs Pain*
> *Itachi vs Sasuke
> Sasuke vs Deidara
> ...



 Unbelievable


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> one thing just confuses, why the hell is kishi making his manga end so quickly instead of dragging it out to make all the money he can like a normal con artist?




cuz kishi realizes by now that he's tired of this shit and wants to end it all with a bang 

plus it's not like nardo is going to be able to generate a lot of money like it used to, and it looks like kishi knows that even if he's able to write naruto for another 15 years to complete the shit since we still got a lot on the plate to deal with, it won't be interesting and worthwhile.





> one time a dupe posted gay porn and we got 200 viewers!



dis forums and their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Kishimoto is literally so fucking stupid that he doesn't know how to con a few million more dollars out of his fans very easily. That fucking dumbass.



maybe kishimoto is a sadistic prick who gets a kick out of making others suffer

he dosent care about da money, just the tears




Dream said:


> Perhaps he has finalized deals to start working on a new manga and he wants to begin that as soon as possible?  Perhaps he's just sick and tried of the manga?  Perhaps his editor wanted him to be quicker so he's rushing it?



hmm those are some good reasons. he probably his sick and tired of nardo or maybe he just dosent give a darn about it anymore
it could be he decided to finish the manga for all of these reasons


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 6, 2014)

Moody said:


> skotty we'll make it through this together



hold me tight 

i really wasn't expecting this, i mean the final fight seems like it should last longer 

unless there is a part three ...


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, the tag ナルト has just exploded on twitter.

Damn.


----------



## Radice (Oct 6, 2014)

Every fucking fight or irrelevant flashback in this manga has more than  only 5 chapters.
God he wasted more than 100 chapters in this terrible war arc.



Did Kishimoto reserves only 5 Chapters for the most expected Fight between the protagonists + 
Sasuke TNJ + prologue and the final destiny of all the characters?

I really hope the last five chapters are especial ones with more than 30 pages.

Only 5 five chapter with 15 pages to resolve this is much very little time


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Well, the tag ナルト has just exploded on twitter.
> 
> Damn.



see


'art is a bang'


and kishi wants to go out with a bang 




fucking troll


----------



## Beyonce (Oct 6, 2014)

Does this mean Kishi isn't going to confirm Naruto>Goku? 
No timeskip too?
Does Kishi hate money?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> cuz kishi realizes by now that he's tired of this shit and wants to end it all with a bang
> 
> plus it's not like nardo is going to be able to generate a lot of money like it used to, and it looks like kishi knows that even if he's able to write naruto for another 15 years to complete the shit since we still got a lot on the plate to deal with, it won't be interesting and worthwhile.
> 
> ...



thats gonna be a weak bang with only 5 chapters


----------



## KibaforHokage (Oct 6, 2014)

But what will the haters do with their time now, if they aren't shytting on Naruto everyweek?

But for real, I kinda sad. I wanted it to end, but I guess I wasn't ready for it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2014)

This fight does look like it'll last as much as Asuma vs Hidan, Sasuke vs Deidara/Danzou and others similar to that have lasted. Around five-six chapters.

Still processing it.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 6, 2014)

So this shit is legit, seriously 5 fucking chapters? No words.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

Twitter is already exploding with the news.
I can't believe that Kishi wont end this manga with a proper conclusion with Naruto becoming the hokage and leave it to the movie/s.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This fight does look like it'll last as much as Asuma vs Hidan, Sasuke vs Deidara/Danzou and others similar to that have lasted. Around five-six chapters.
> 
> Still processing it.



Sasuke vs Deidata lasted 8-9 chapters. Sasuke vs danzou lasted 6.
This fight will be 4 at best excluding the final warping chapter.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think it would be nearly as bad if the chapters were 30 page chapters or whatever, but I'm not sure we can expect that.  Beyond the fight, there are all the other loose ends that need to be tied.

I have a feeling there will be a part 3, but still, there are just so many damn loose ends.  it just feels meh.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh, Kishi....you had such great ideas and great concepts, but dropped the ball on the execution.
Part 1 was great, I'll give you that.
But you had a good run. It took you a while, but you decided to finally let go of the dead horse.

Oh well. So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Radice (Oct 6, 2014)

What's the point of this fucking revolution and Sasuke x Naruto only in 5 chapters?


Is much better Kishimoto ended the manga without Sasuke x Naruto after Kaguya being sealed.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> _It's gonna last less than the following matches:_
> *Naruto vs Pain*
> *Itachi vs Sasuke
> Sasuke vs Deidara
> ...



He really shouldn't have wasted all those chapters on Kaguya. 

Well at least on the bright side, the fight probably won't have pointless flashbacks...or maybe it will...


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## SLB (Oct 6, 2014)

something that was brought up in a fc... what is going to happen to oro?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

I have no idea wtf will happen to Oro  Wish that guy is dead for his own good.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Radice said:


> What's the point of this fucking revolution and Sasuke x Naruto only in 5 chapters?



Because this fight is nothing but an epilogue, a schoolyard fight between two boys.


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 6, 2014)

It's going to be pretty damn funny if this wraps up Part 2 with an inconclusive Naruto/Sasuke battle only to hype up for another decade their real final battle (Naruto vs. Sasuke Full Burst Ultimax Suplex Hold).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke vs Deidata lasted 8-9 chapters. Sasuke vs danzou lasted 6.
> This fight will be 4 at best excluding the final warping chapter.



Sasuke vs Deidara actually last 6 chapters starting from 357 and ending in 362.  I just checked it.

I guess this is why Kishi named the latest chapter as "Naruto and Sasuke (1)".


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Oct 6, 2014)

Shueisha likely chose to end the comic in November so that the series could be easily collected in seventy-three volumes and to serve as a way to promote the new movie.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 6, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Because this fight is nothing but an epilogue, a schoolyard fight between two boys.



No.

This is the climax

Quite literally everything in this manga built up to this

and it'll be 4 chapters long at most


Christ


----------



## Yomi (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm glad this last fight won't be dragged out for too long. Though it is a little weird that the most hyped up fight for years is one of the shortest. I'm not complaining though, the lead up to it kinda felt forced after the entire war.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Sasuke's "revolution" is nothing more than a tantrum that Naruto has to deal with.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 6, 2014)

I thought Orochimaru would be the final villain that's what everyone said... *Sadface*


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh wow, 5 weeks.  Good news: VotE fight will be a joke. Bad news: everything else.

EDIT:



Hussain said:


> I hope we get the 4th Databook soon, I have been waiting for it all this time.



There's a fanbook coming out soon, but no databook has been announced yet. I double the requests on the databook.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> _It's gonna last less than the following matches:_
> *Naruto vs Pain*
> *Itachi vs Sasuke
> Sasuke vs Deidara
> ...



That's just so underwhelming. So much hype, and only 5 chapters to fit it and the ending in.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Sasuke's "revolution" is nothing more than a tantrum that Naruto has to deal with.



i just hope there isnt too much TNJ involved


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

Liquid said:


> No.
> 
> This is the climax
> 
> ...



There is so much to explain that is just getting swept under the rug.

So much for world building.

Time for a new manga to fill in Naruto's slot.  Good night, Kishimoto


----------



## Hexa (Oct 6, 2014)

Orochimaru is villainous and will most likely survive the manga.  I guess that makes him the final villain, right?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Liquid said:


> No.
> 
> This is the climax
> 
> ...



Don't expect too much, the remaining chapters will be replete with flashbacks and heart-to-heart talk along with the mandatory Rasengan and Chidori spams, no this isn't climactic, it's just _fanservice_ at best.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 6, 2014)

5 chapters is a joke... its an insult


but its also a fitting end..... an ugly mess


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Shueisha likely chose to end the comic in November so that the series could be easily collected in seventy-three volumes and to serve as a way to promote the new movie.



There's no way in hell shueisha would cancel naruto just to promote a movie by another company.  Animes promote manga not the other way around.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i just hope there isnt too much TNJ involved



Ah but there will be, prepare for Naruto's ultimate TnJ triumph.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

honestly don't understand why people want a long fight when these two spam the same attacks over and over again. 

some shorts fight can be good, I saw a lot of people who like Gai Vs Madara fight even though it was only 2 chapters. While other long fights people were complaining about them all the time (I.E obito's fight. )


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Orochimaru is villainous and will most likely survive the manga.  I guess that makes him the final villain, right?



but sasky is also villainous and will survive the manga fo shoe too

hes only semi final villain


----------



## αce (Oct 6, 2014)

anyone who thought oro was relevant as a villain after he died to itachi wasn't reading properly


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 6, 2014)

We Digimon 02 now.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Ah but there will be, prepare for Naruto's ultimate TnJ triumph.



i wonder how bad it will be....

fight only lasts for half a chapter and 4.5 chapters are for TNJ


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i just hope there isnt too much TNJ involved



you should know by now that you should never hope in this manga of kishimoto's nihilism


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2014)

God fuckin bless that it's over


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

$Kakashi$ said:


> That's just so underwhelming. So much hype, and only 5 chapters to fit it and the ending in.



It's probably going to last 4 chapters excluding the final warping chapter.
But again 4 chapters for the fight we've been waiting years for is a joke.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

OS said:


> God fuckin bless that it's over




foolish little naruto fan no. 526371718, 


don't you know that it's never over


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Oct 6, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> There's no way in hell shueisha would cancel naruto just to promote a movie by another company.  Animes promote manga not the other way around.



Shueisha tends to be credited on the production committee for films based on their comics. Ending the comic now with a new film promising to take place after the events of the comic is good for promoting their comic, the film, and the animated series.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> you should know by now that you should never hope in this manga of kishimoto's nihilism



i despair that there will be lots of TNJ


is that better?


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> honestly don't understand why people want a long fight when these two spam the same attacks over and over again.
> 
> some shorts fight can be good, I saw a lot of people who like Gai Vs Madara fight even though it was only 2 chapters. While other long fights people were complaining about them all the time (I.E obito's fight. )



The obito fight was not a 1 vs 1 fight and dragged far too long just like the rest of the war arc.
The great true 1 vs 1 fight we've last had was Naruto vs Pain.
I will always consider the Pain arc starting with Jiraya vs Pain as the best arc in part 2 and this confirms it.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i despair that there will be lots of TNJ
> 
> 
> is that better?




it's what kishi wants 






lul dis movie


will it be a trilogy or will the manga continue, just in a diff name like 'naruto gx' or 'naruto xxx'


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

"It says", " it says".

I'm not buying it until someone provides the translated text.

But if true, then two things are guaranteed:

-This fight is gonna suck hard.

-The story's closure will be incomplete in one way or another.


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 6, 2014)

at least this means no more anime fillers, since they have no more reason to drag this out. 

a possibiility is they will pull a toriyama and use the anime/films to reveal some of the unexpanded upon characters backstories. a tobirama arc perhaps?


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> foolish little naruto fan no. 526371718,
> 
> 
> don't you know that it's never over


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> "It says", " it says".
> 
> I'm not buying it until someone provides the tramslated text.
> 
> ...



they said it on the english shonen jump website too it's official


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 6, 2014)

profoundly surprised it's ending in 2014 tbh

can't wait to see how nobody dies.


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> "It says", " it says".
> 
> I'm not buying it until someone provides the translated text.
> 
> ...



It's as if you are surprised from this series


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 6, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> one thing just confuses, why the hell is kishi making his manga end so quickly instead of dragging it out to make all the money he can like a normal con artist?





StickaStick said:


> If there isn't somehow a PTIII, then I'd say I'm a bit stunned that Kishi would rush the hell out of the culmination of a manga that's been going a decade plus just so it could wrap up before the movie. Hope this isn't the case, but we'll see.




Ending the manga before the movie will maximize the movie sales because the movie will be the final conclusion and it won't spoil the manga. This movie is expected to generate a large sum of money, more than a dozen more chapters would make, so from a financial point of view, it makes sense. Kishi sold out or he didn't really have a choice.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Shueisha tends to be credited on the production committee for films based on their comics. Ending the comic now with a new film promising to take place after the events of the comic is good for promoting their comic, the film, and the animated series.


Nope,  I don't see any logical reason or long term benefits shuiesha would get from cancelling naruto. It would benefit the upcoming movie but again that's another company.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

I have hope that perhaps Naruto will continue in another format ,perhaps in another magazine?as a Seinen manga?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

well, it's official


and lulz to all those naysayers who kept saying that this movie isn't gonna be canonz 



using my sig to express how confounded you are 


i'll take it as a compliment


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

They're gonna be long chapters I bet, isn't that allowed?  It's the epilogue after all, it would be a much more exciting fight if it isn't dragged out over 10 weeks and instead compiled to long chapters over 5 weeks


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> it's what kishi wants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



part 2 is called naruto shippuuden which means naruto hurricane chronicles so part 3 should be called something like naruto tsunami story


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> I have hope that perhaps Naruto will continue in another format ,perhaps in another magazine?as a Seinen manga?



if seinen could make nardo more interesting 

i would go for it


if not


gtfo


----------



## LMJ (Oct 6, 2014)

I swear to God there better not be a Part 3.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 6, 2014)

Are the last chapters even going to be 40-50 pages long?

That's the only way this could wrapped up somewhat coherently in 5 chapters.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2014)

inb4 there's no fight and naruto's just like "ok sasuke, if i can beat you with one move, you have to promise to stop your nonsense and join the good side" or something like that. and then it's this giant ass flashy move. and then bam fight is over naruto wins blah blah


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

dude he ended a decade long series for the sake of some shitty movie release

also the short fight makes me think naruto will be rapestomping the shit out of sasuke


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> It's probably going to last 4 chapters excluding the final warping chapter.
> But again 4 chapters for the fight we've been waiting years for is a joke.



1 of those chapters is probably going to be flash backs to there first fight.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

Knew it was coming but didn't think it was just 5 chapters. Best troll kishi would be no pairing resolution. Kinda feeling mixed about it.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Oct 6, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Nope,  I don't see any logical reason or long term benefits shuiesha would get from cancelling naruto. It would benefit the upcoming movie but again that's another company.



It is not 'canceled'. Kishimoto wanted to end the comic. Shueisha acquiesced, but did so in a manner that would generate as much media buzz as possible.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 6, 2014)

Two chapters will be flashbacks to their first two fights


----------



## Phemt (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke vs Deidata lasted 8-9 chapters. Sasuke vs danzou lasted 6.
> This fight will be 4 at best excluding the final warping chapter.



You're not considering that the final chapters could be longer than your usual 17 pages.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

They're both going to die in 5 chapters.


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

The movie will bridge the gap into a new generation.  It probably will wrap up the stories of Naruto and his friends including Sasuke and then introduce a new cast of fresh academy graduates and their teachers which could possibly be the current konoha 11.  Then there will be a new TV Tokyo anime following these new ninjas adventures in the reformed ninja world and will probably be pretty gay filler quality bs


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Naruto vs Sasuke: To be continued in "The Last" movie?*

What do you think? With only 5 chapters left, this is the only thing they can do now that makes any sense to me. I can't possibly see the story's main conflict being wrapped up so hastily.

I think perhaps the situation will continue to parallel Hashirama&Madara. This would explain Sasuke appearing to be "good" at the beginning of the movie (if that is actually the case). My thought is things will start out peaceful in the movie, and rapidly deteriorate to complete the Hashirama/Madara parallel. After that I think the parallels will finally split off the typical path in order to set up the "happy ending". Because we all know a shitty happy ending is coming one way or another


----------



## Jagger (Oct 6, 2014)

A year or two ago, I would have thought "Maybe I'll actually feel sad when the manga ends".

Now, I just feel disappointed by Kishi's lack of proper writing skills.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Boy, is the ending going to be rushed.

Kishimoto is gonna open a portal, enter the naruverse and start pointing at its denizens:

"You don't get closure!"

"He won't get closure!"

"Nobody is in this sh# is getting character closure!"


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

i think part 3/the movie era might be called the rap saga since both nardo and sasky's movie designs looked like rappers to me


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2014)

Now we wait for bleach and in the near future one piece Fairy Tail


----------



## Beyonce (Oct 6, 2014)

plot twist Sasuke does the TnJ'ing this time


----------



## Kyu (Oct 6, 2014)

>Kaguya fight lasts over twice as long as the most anticipated fight in the manga 

Kishi truly does not give a flying fuck.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 6, 2014)

So, basically, NaruSasu fight + Releasing of MT+Epilogue will be covered in 5 chapters? I don't give a darn about movie - manga should get  at least 1chapter epilogue.
Predict 2-3 chapters of fight, 2-1 chapter of MT release, 1 chapter of epilogue.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyu said:


> >Kaguya fight lasts over twice as long as the most anticipated fight in the manga
> 
> Kishi truly does not give a flying fuck.





Harbour said:


> So, basically, NaruSasu fight + Releasing of MT+Epilogue will be covered in 5 chapters? I don't give a darn about movie - manga should get  at least 1chapter epilogue.
> Predict 2-3 chapters of fight, 2-1 chapter of MT release, 1 chapter of epilogue.



Longer chapters.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Nobody in the story is getting character closure.

No plotlines will be resolved.

Naruto beats Sasuke, MT is dispelled, everybody smiles, a big The End slapped into the last page.

Yup.



King BOo said:


> They're gonna be long chapters I bet, isn't that allowed?  It's the epilogue after all, it would be a much more exciting fight if it isn't dragged out over 10 weeks and instead compiled to long chapters over 5 weeks



oooohh, 3 pages. That's  gonna fill all the gaps!


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2014)

I feel bad for anyone that bought every volume of the manga or read every chapter


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 6, 2014)

At least we'll get NaruHina confirmed canon in the movie


----------



## slevick (Oct 6, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> We Digimon 02 now.



Naruto x Tenten


----------



## Plague (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't tihnk the Naruto v. Sauce fight will end in the manga. They'll clash then agree to do this shit later, which leads to the movie 

If it does end in under 5 chapters, maybe the chapters will be extra long.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Nobody in the story is getting character closure.
> 
> No plotlines will be resolved.
> 
> ...



Yeah I hate that kind of ending


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

slevick said:


> Naruto x Tenten



Anyone but sakura


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

OS said:


> I feel bad for anyone that bought every volume of the manga or read every chapter



They're probably burning it as we speak.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 6, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Longer chapters.


I don't really think he can do that.

After all, Kishimoto has a deadline to follow since the movie is going to be released soon and he can't let it air while the manga is still happening.

Not only that, but the fact he can write chapters twice as long just for a week?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> At least we'll get NaruHina confirmed canon in the movie



There won't be time to confirm any pairings.

Only good thing about this complete disaster.


----------



## santanico (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol Kishi you bastard


----------



## Brian (Oct 6, 2014)

LMJ said:


> I swear to God there better not be a Part 3.



You know it's happening


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyu said:


> >Kaguya fight lasts over twice as long as the most anticipated fight in the manga
> 
> Kishi truly does not give a flying fuck.



Well, technically Kaguya is stronger than they are, so taking her down would be harder obviously.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

Brian said:


> You know it's happening



nardo and hinata sure didnt age well, they look like shit


----------



## Kyu (Oct 6, 2014)

> Longer chapters.



Highly doubt it.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

Brian said:


> You know it's happening


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

I hardly would think this is something Kishimoto *wanted*.

The studio that produced the movie must've told him "I don't care how, just end it earlier to fit in with the movie "

Greed spoke louder.

It's also an obvious marketing move.

The fans will have to watch the movie to see an actual ending.


----------



## slevick (Oct 6, 2014)

Longer chapters, but Kishi goes full Kubo and makes each panel gigantic


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2014)

Brian said:


> You know it's happening



that kid looks like the kid from big hero 6 lmfao


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> -The story's closure will be incomplete in one way or another.



This is why I am so sad.

The irony that I have wanted it to end for it to come to this.


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 6, 2014)

I knew this was coming. Naruto: The Last is most definitely canon.

The end of an era.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I hardly would think this is something Kishimoto *wanted*.
> 
> The studio that produced the movie must've told him "I don't care how, just end it earlier to fit in with the movie "
> 
> ...



well it'll end on chapter 699 or 700 so i dunno, kishi could have planned it to end on that number and just got side tracked with the actual timing/spacing of events.


i thought it would end on chapter 700 anyways.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I hardly would think this is something Kishimoto *wanted*.
> 
> The studio that produced the movie must've told him "I don't care how, just end it earlier to fit in with the movie "
> 
> ...



no respect for kishimoto anymore.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I hardly would think this is something Kishimoto *wanted*.
> 
> The studio that produced the movie must've told him "I don't care how, just end it earlier to fit in with the movie "
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? Kishimoto himself has been alluding to the ending for years.

The movie is written by Kishimoto. The movie got the green light because Kishimoto said yes to begin with.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> nardo and hinata sure didnt age well, they look like shit



I agree, but the kid looks cute at least. GG.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

I guess the whole Kaguya crap makes sense now. It was just put in to make the manga last tell chapter 700.


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2014)

People actually thought there would be endgame pairings


----------



## santanico (Oct 6, 2014)

Brian said:


> You know it's happening



Oh shit


----------



## Gino (Oct 6, 2014)

Brian said:


> You know it's happening


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 6, 2014)

Geg said:


> People actually thought there would be endgame pairings



in naruto?! naaaah.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

This was me upon coming across this thread:





A. Waltz said:


> well it'll end on chapter 699 or 700 so i dunno, kishi could have planned it to end on that number and just got side tracked with the actual timing/spacing of events.
> 
> 
> i thought it would end on chapter 700 anyways.



But I'm sure you imagined this fight would be already half way at this point for the 700 mark idea to be not just credible, but doable.

And by doable I mean properly.



Phemt said:


> What are you talking about? Kishimoto himself has been alluding to the ending for years.
> 
> The movie is written by Kishimoto. The movie got the green light because Kishimoto said yes to begin with.



Sure, but it was vague.

"Soon" can be anywhere between tomorrow and a few years.


----------



## RBL (Oct 6, 2014)

nah naruto is not ending in five weeks, naruto vs sasuke, neji reviving, neji vs rock lee.

i don't think it's ending in 5 weeks tbh.


----------



## Garvo (Oct 6, 2014)

I feel like a part of me is diying... 8 freacking years... Naruto.. Masashi kishimoto.. Thank u for all this time being with me.. For all those weeks.. Its not going to be the same anymore.. I knew this day would come but i wasnt expecting it to be that sooner... youre big naruto.

Narutooo


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

Let's be honest this naruto vs sasuke fight is just a fan service farce. Especially with both agreeing that they are friends. Max of 3 chapters fight and tnj. The last 2 chapters for conclusion for the movie setup.


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 6, 2014)

We need an early release of the movie!

Just the fact that we have to wait like a year to watch the movie it's terrible!


----------



## UchihaJaime (Oct 6, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Longer chapters.



Is this common? Logically , Kishimoto is many pages ahead of what is being released. So, the argument that Kishimoto would have to write twice as fast to do that isn't really valid.  Did he just get to the end and say, "yeah. publish it all at twice the rate." Or will just the final one be super long? 

I think someone said here that Fullmetall Alchemist had a really long final chapter. However, is that so common, and we can assume the last one of Naruto will be long?


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

Geg said:


> People actually thought there would be endgame pairings



I feel bad for those peeps. Least they'll have fanfictions.



Brandon Lee said:


> nah naruto is not ending in five weeks, naruto vs sasuke, neji reviving, neji vs rock lee.
> 
> i don't think it's ending in 5 weeks tbh.


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice. So the Obito/Madara fight lasts 100+ chapters, but Naruto Vs Sasuke, the fight that's been hyped up for almost a decade, gets resolved within 5 chapters? How the fuck is he gonna do a proper epilogue with that much constraint? Well, atleast he isn't milking all the money he can out of it like with the insanely overly long war


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

UchihaJaime said:


> Is this common?



No. Normally only the last chapter is longer to show the readers how the characters ended up. Chapters leading up to those are normally normal sized.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2014)

Well NaruHina ended up getting a volume cover afterall. Its up to you to decide how to interpret that.


----------



## Cord (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, this feels like the Predictions thread we're having every Wednesday/Thursday.

Anyway, for someone who has followed this series for almost a decade and hasn't given up hope that it's somehow going to be redeemed at some point, somehow, this news about its rather hasty ending is pretty disappointing.


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 6, 2014)

hopefully we can just get a little bit of closure for something.

just a little bit...


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> Wow, this feels like the Predictions thread we're having every Wednesday/Thursday.
> 
> Anyway, for someone who has followed this series for almost a decade and hasn't given up hope that it's somehow going to be redeemed at some point, somehow, this news about its rather hasty ending is pretty disappointing.




foolish fans of narudurr, 

it's like you guys don't know what 'marketing ploy' means 


there's still gonna be naruto

just in diff cash cow forms


this is all just a hype to get ppl buyin dem ticketz


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 6, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> Wow, this feels like the Prediction's thread we're having every Wednesday/Thursday.
> 
> Anyway, for someone who has followed this series for almost a decade and hasn't given up hope that it's somehow going to be redeemed at some point, somehow, this news about its rather hasty ending is pretty disappointing.



You thought the series was going to redeem itself?


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

So wait, why the hell was Orochimaru even brought back?


----------



## Phemt (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sure, but it was vague.
> 
> "Soon" can be anywhere between tomorrow and a few years.



Kishimoto stated in 2012 that the series was rising towards its climax, and that he already had the ending in mind. Later the same year he said that he had a year and a half more to go with the story. 

Right on time.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> So wait, why the hell was Orochimaru even brought back?



Popular character and for fan service, obviously.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

In before Kyuubi Naruto posts another long lecture where he mocks everyone for caring about either the series or these news.

An ego trip where he brags about his 'maturity' and how we should be like him.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> I have hope that perhaps Naruto will continue in another format ,perhaps in another magazine?as a Seinen manga?



The Rock Lee and Sasuke spinoffs


----------



## Magician (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn, it's really ending huh?

Anyone wanna give me a summary of what the fuck happened the last 100 chapters?


----------



## Cord (Oct 6, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> So wait, why the hell was Orochimaru even brought back?



To bring back the four Hokages. That's all, from what it looks like.


----------



## UchihaJaime (Oct 6, 2014)

$Kakashi$ said:


> No. Normally only the last chapter is longer to show the readers how the characters ended up. Chapters leading up to those are normally normal sized.



Crossing my fingers regardless. One doesn't just build up the fight between the protagonist and deuteragonist then have them paralleled to two characters who breaking the cycle of hatred revolves around, as well as others (Madara and Hashirama, Hiruzen and Danzo) and construct a yin-yang theme around the two with the "two opposites coming together," implying some sort of compromise; all of that for a little fight?


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

Kishi probably will put any pairing conclusion into, I don't want to write or draw it. Up to you animeteam, randomly choose whatever you want.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 6, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> To bring back the four Hokages. That's all, from what it looks like.



Kishi could have gotten Kabuto to do it instead of getting our hopes up.


----------



## Cord (Oct 6, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> You thought the series was going to redeem itself?



Yeah, I've never truly given up hope that Orochimaru is going to be final villain. 

... Until I've read this news.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> To bring back the four Hokages. That's all, from what it looks like.







Magician said:


> Damn, it's really ending huh?
> 
> Anyone wanna give me a summary of what the fuck happened the last 100 chapters?



War kept going.
Infinite Tskyumi is used
Some Kaguya broad is introduced as the queen of the world
She gets defeated by Nardo and Sasuke who gained powerups from Kaguyas son
Now they're fighting over who gets to rule the village and the world.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Kishimoto stated in 2012 that the series was rising towards its climax, and that he already had the ending in mind. Later the same year he said that he had a year and a half more to go with the story.
> 
> Right on time.



Then he specifically decided to give it no real ending.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

So ultimately, the true star of the show for 100+ chapters was actually OBITO

From his War Tobi days - unmasking - Juubito - Redeemed Obito vs Madara -  Obito in Kaguya fight - DMS Kamui

From countless dialogues, flashbacks, character focus, etc. Obito truly stole the show.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Then he specifically decided to give it no real ending.



We already know that. It's continuing in The Last.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 6, 2014)

Time to rename the forums ye?


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

Wonder what Tazmos thinking right now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Time to rename the forums ye?



No because the movie is the last part of Naruto


----------



## Phemt (Oct 6, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> No because the movie is the last part of Naruto



We don't really know that. The Last is part of the New Era Project, whatever the significance behind that is.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> So ultimately, the true star of the show for 100+ chapters was actually OBITO



Also


----------



## IDontHateYou (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope this turns out to not be true.... it just does't make sense.

So final battle between sasuke & naruto will be shortest fight in the manga? holy shit....


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

So all fans must watch the movie in order to get an ending at all.

Much Capitalism. Such money. Very move. Wow.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

No I hope not.  A better movie conclusion would be filling in the loose ends.


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto is coming to end that soon. Everything won't be wrapped up that quickly.

I've been wanting it to end to get it over with but not that fast kishi lmao


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Time to rename the forums ye?



but then it wouldn't be NF


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Introvert said:


> No Orochimaru for final villain?



no oro backstory?


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

rac585 said:


> but then it wouldn't be NF



It's gonna be OPF


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ugh NH is Canon_


----------



## Styles (Oct 6, 2014)

The announcement for Naruto's ending WOULD have a bunch of angry hating fucks wouldn't it. I mean just a little bit of nostalgia induced happiness would be expected, but obviously not for Naruto. Lmao.

I do agree this war arc did drag and wasn't as good as the rest of the manga. However, Naruto lasted for 700 fucking chapters, and for a series that long, it had a lot of good moments. 

I have to say, this news is a little saddening.  I am glad that I get to witness the end of a legendary shounen manga, and was a part of it for most of the ride. I will fucking miss it. Admittedly I dont love it as much as I used to, but Im far from hating it. And Naruto was my introduction to anime/manga so it'll always have a special place within me. 

10 years.. Can't complain. Thanks for the memories Kishi


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> no oro backstory?



No nothing. For any characters. At all.



Just Sasuke.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't see any problem with 4 or 5 chapters. Compared to fights 2 years ago or before, recent fights have been short. 

The reason those old fights are longer because, the enemy or hero's abilities were unknown or new that need explanation, where as in this case, we have already seen Naruto and Sasuke's techniques during the war and there is little to no explanation required (regrading jutsus).

So, 4 to 5 chapter fight seems reasonable in this case.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

before Bleach... wtf?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Styles said:


> The announcement for Naruto's ending WOULD have a bunch of angry hating fucks wouldn't it. I mean just a little bit of nostalgia induced happiness would be expected, but obviously not for Naruto. Lmao.
> 
> I do agree this war arc did drag and wasn't as good as the rest of the manga. However, Naruto lasted for 700 fucking chapters, and for a series that long, it had a lot of good moments.
> 
> ...



You're misunderstanding this.

It's not about "OMG I wanted Naruto to last forever. "

It's concern about whether the story can be properly wrapped up under these circumstances.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone remember how long their first fight was? I can't be bothered to look right now.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto's still a genein ya'll



Luiz said:


> You're misunderstanding this.
> 
> It's not about "OMG I wanted Naruto to last forever. "
> 
> It's concern about whether the story can be properly wrapped up under these circumstances.



Indeed and in 5 chapters aint' shit gonna wrap up properly. Calling it now there's gonna be 2 chapters of pointless flashback before this "fight"


----------



## Cord (Oct 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Anyone remember how long their first fight was? I can't be bothered to look right now.



More or less, 10 chapters. Been stretched out because of Itachi and the Uchiha clan's back story and all. All in all, roughly 17, I think.


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Anyone remember how long their first fight was? I can't be bothered to look right now.


It was one page :


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 6, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> More or less, 20 chapters. Been stretched out because of Itachi and the Uchiha clan's back story and all.


Only 9 chapters of actual fighting.


----------



## Cord (Oct 6, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Only 9 chapters of actual fighting.



I meant, 10 chapters roughly. 'twas a typo.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 6, 2014)

So the fight, release of infinite moon reader and everything settling down...all in 5 chapters?

Oh my this is actually pretty sad


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

We all know it will become like DBZ and will have filler games, movies, and other shit that isn't even relevant revealed (Like Gokus mother).


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> No I hope not.  A better movie conclusion would be filling in the loose ends.



Honestly I don't like the idea that much myself, I just think it's the most likely course of action that Kishi will take.


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe it'll be like full Metal alchemist with 150 pages in the last chapter.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

100 chapters for obito. about 10 chapters for itachi vs kabuto. 5 for sasuke vs naruto


lol kishi XD


----------



## Nic (Oct 6, 2014)

Often wondered why other popular series did not do this. It makes sense from a marketing standpoint. Do you want to see what happens to everyone and if Naruto becomes hokage? Watch the movie.  Now every reader is basically forced to watch the movie, which means more money for everyone. Also explains why there hasn't been anything from the movie that has come out plot wise.


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

Longest fight was Madara.


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

Someone needs to make a Naruto dedication thread.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> So all fans must watch the movie in order to get an ending at all.
> 
> Much Capitalism. Such money. Very move. Wow. : doge





i srsly doubt that the series will end with only this movie


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 6, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> More or less, 10 chapters. Been stretched out because of Itachi and the Uchiha clan's back story and all. All in all, roughly 17, I think.




If one excludes the flashbacks, the fight only lasted about 8 or 9 chapters.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

I am afraid he skips the fight partially and puts it as a flashback in the movie. He can aso fast forward and give 1 chapter in the new era or a bonus one.


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto will go like DBZ is right now.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 6, 2014)

It's over folks.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Swagbito Uchiha said:


> We all know it will become like DBZ and will have filler games, movies, and other shit that isn't even relevant revealed (Like Gokus mother).



man, the DBZ games had one big problem........ same fucking story 

but i hope kishi, 10 years from now, remembers the name of itachi's lover and makes a story about it


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

16 years.  But it'll still grow with content like I said.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

Swagbito Uchiha said:


> Someone needs to make a Naruto dedication thread.


or make a whole forum dedicated to Naruto


----------



## LMJ (Oct 6, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> Wow, this feels like the Predictions thread we're having every Wednesday/Thursday.
> 
> Anyway, for someone who has followed this series for almost a decade and hasn't given up hope that it's somehow going to be redeemed at some point, somehow, this news about its rather hasty ending is pretty disappointing.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 6, 2014)

So wait, Naruto Forums gonna change to something else? Tazmo bout to lose alot of money from ads.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto ends at 700.

November 10th is my birthday.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sasuke kills Naruto but Naruto gains the Bijuu's power to resurrect so a couple years go by and the bijuu start being resurrected around the world and Naruto is one of them


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

LMJ said:


> So wait, Naruto Forums gonna change to something else? Tazmo bout to lose alot of money from ads.



OP Forums yo.


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> man, the DBZ games had one big problem........ same fucking story
> 
> but i hope kishi, 10 Years from now makes a story about Shisui



Fixed that for you. :


----------



## Styles (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You're misunderstanding this.
> 
> *It's not about "OMG I wanted Naruto to last forever. "*
> 
> It's concern about whether the story can be properly wrapped up under these circumstances.



I don't know how you got that from my post, but okay. My only point was that Naruto gets criticized no matter what. People were dying for it to end because they "wanted to get it over with", but now that it's ending sooner than later they have something else to criticize. But but I thought you guys just wanted it to end to put it out of its misery.. Plus, no sort of appreciation for the series that brought many of you to anime and brought this forum together. The one time I would think people would lay off the haterade would be for the announcement of Naruto's ending, and I was proven wrong. Thats all.

And on the contrary, I believe 5 chapters and a movie can definitely fit in everything it needs to.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> man, the DBZ games had one big problem........ same fucking story
> 
> but i hope kishi, 10 years from now, remembers the name of itachi's lover and makes a story about it



If he gets a movie deal like the author of battle angel did with cameron, he may get convinced to retcon the shit. With brand new fresh ideas. Check the first post of "Spare No Expense" for more info 

On a side note:
>Two years ago Kubo is told that bleach is canceled and gets the choice of how to finish the series.
>Kishimoto basically announces the end of his manga with no pressure of Jump.
>Naruto will end before Bleach while Kubo still attempts to pad out Bleach as much as possible with all those two page spreads and huge panels with little dialogue.
Come on, get your act together Kubo, even Kishimoto has the grace to know how to wrap up his series.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm going to miss the fresh recruits... the way they demand page numbers is always humorous


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Naruto ends at 700.
> 
> November 10th is my birthday.



we will get the chapter before November 10th though, right?


----------



## Cjones (Oct 6, 2014)

Kinda sad and extremely frustrated hearing this. What about Hamura and everything about him in general? The earth being Kaguya's nursery for an army? Sage places? Hashirama's sage mode? 

Eh.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2014)

A cruel joke.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

100% honest. I think I'm going to cry on the last chapter. For fuck's sake, ten years here. Ten fucking years.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 6, 2014)

Swagbito Uchiha said:


> Maybe it'll be like full Metal alchemist with 150 pages in the last chapter.



iirc the average FMA chapter was like 45-50 chapters, as i believe it was done monthly so you got more content per chapter.  So a 150 page  FMAchapter would be like a 60 page Naruto chapter, which is a little over 3 chapters worth of content.  I can see that as the epilogue of sorts, with the remaining 4 chapters or so being the fight.  But it's still not enough.  There's waaaay too much unanswered.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

Manga might end with naruto vs sasuke conclusion in the last chapter. Everything else including getting released from IT may come in movie. Giving at least all 5 chapters dedicated to the fight would be good. I don't care for pairings neither does kishi, I think so he will have the movie guys wrap it up.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't part ways with Ino, I will miss her, OMHG please Kishi!


----------



## Sayuri (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's hoping the chapters are longer than 20 pages then, or else it will be a shitty ending. I'd be very surprised if Kishi could pull off a great ending in 100 pages.

The end of an era. Wow.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think kishi can draw that many pages (60 or something insane like that) in 1 week, it's not like if there are breaks between the chapters. U_U


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope the last chapter starts then with color pages even if we're gonna get some right now in the upcoming chapter. FMA did it too.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

I cannot believe. I've been bashing Kishi's bad decisions for the past few years and still...


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

Did everyone forget about Sasuke getting a spin-off?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 6, 2014)

What a spin-off about him?


----------



## Memory (Oct 6, 2014)

You didn't hear?  ._.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Who the hell cares? It's SoY with a character model swap.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

That spin-off is a parody. Nothing to do with canon.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I cannot believe. I've been bashing Kishi's bad decisions for the past few years and still...


I want to black out right now, brb


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I can't part ways with Ino, I will miss her, OMHG please Kishi!



I know right? it's too bad she aint got a spinoff series like a certian someone. 

The author has basically everything that kishi left to play with. Including the hidden mist village, Oro's past, whirpool's past, Suigetu's past, Mei and many many many many many more.

Also I may get the suigetsu fight that I always yearned for.... maybe.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

Swagbito Uchiha said:


> Did everyone forget about Sasuke getting a spin-off?



It's a friggen chibi fart-joke parody for kids, not a bloody Game of Thrones type spin off where everyone you love dies (as is Sasuke's style) with him collecting orphans of war and protecting them from the racism that wants to kill him like the Uchiha were exposed to.

Sasuke is suppose to be serious and dark, not stupid and funny.  

I will not be reading that gimmick of a spin off for children.  "Watch as Sasuke seeks revenge for the death of his clan to kill his brother" and that is a comedy???   Are you ducking kidding me?  Yes, because something that dark and disturbing is a joke pandered to kids!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 6, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I know right? it's too bad she aint got a spinoff series like a certian someone.
> 
> The author has basically everything that kishi left to play with. Including the hidden mist village, Oro's past, whirpool's past, Suigetu's past, Mei and many many many many many more.
> 
> Also I may get the suigetsu fight that I always yearned for.... maybe.




someone make a spin-off of team 10


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> someone make a spin-off of team 10



If Suigetsu got to hit on Ino, she would certianly appear more... I think.

But you should be grateful, at least she got her backstory, dedicated fights and stuff.


----------



## Magician (Oct 6, 2014)

I wonder if I'll feel anything during the last chapter or if the apathy I've had for this series in the past 2-3 years will cancel it out. 

Hmm.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 6, 2014)

Why can't I contain these tears of joy?


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

2010's is the decade of dissappointments, half assed media, stupid descisions in government, America getting trolled by delusional Muslims, and just everything you ever loved becoming really lame


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

I am apathetic as all fuck, rip friends who are actually affected.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

King BOo said:


> 2010's is the decade of dissappointments, half assed media, stupid descisions in government, America getting trolled by delusional Muslims, and just everything you ever loved becoming really lame



I blame the internet and slacking lazy children who expect the older and younger generations to do their work for them.  We are spoiled and don't even know it.


----------



## Sabox (Oct 6, 2014)

no Pairings thats good


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well this is quite surprising. I can't believe he's going to limit this final fight to 5 chapters. I guess that means these upcoming chapters won't be filled with flashbacks and tons of dialogue and we'll probably see them get serious from the jump. Still, I don't see how he can fit this fight, the TNJ of Sasuke, and the release of Infinite Tsukuyomi into 5 chapters.


----------



## Sabox (Oct 6, 2014)

but maybe there is no fight only TNJ


----------



## Nic (Oct 6, 2014)

The manga is going to end with Tsunade still being Hokage. :rofl


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

So it's ending in chapter 700?


Damn it feels good to be right.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

Pepe said:


> So it's ending in chapter 700?
> 
> 
> Damn it feels good to be right.



699           .


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 6, 2014)

Is it impossible for Kishi to do 40-60 page chapters for the last 5 weeks?

I remember Hiro releasing 3 chapters of Fairy Tail in a week before.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 6, 2014)

KaaN10 said:


> *Is it impossible for Kishi to do 40-60 page chapters for the last 5 weeks?*
> 
> I remember Hiro releasing 3 chapters of Fairy Tail in a week before.



Unless he's had it planned from the jump, yes.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

KaaN10 said:


> Is it impossible for Kishi to do 40-60 page chapters for the last 5 weeks?
> 
> I remember Hiro releasing 3 chapters of Fairy Tail in a week before.



The last one might be longer, the other 4 nope.


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> 699           .



He'll release 2 issues in 1 week. No way is he going to pass up the golden opportunity to end it on 700.


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

KaaN10 said:


> Is it impossible for Kishi to do 40-60 page chapters for the last 5 weeks?
> 
> I remember Hiro releasing 3 chapters of Fairy Tail in a week before.



He might be able to get his clone to help.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 6, 2014)

Man I dunno what I'm gonna do when this is over. :/


----------



## Deynard (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm done here.


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

Nope. Fight will end in the manga.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Man I dunno what I'm gonna do when this is over. :/



Perhaps kishi will continue the publication in another magazine or as a once in a month publication kind of thing, perhaps going for a more seinen direction.
There are a lot of possibilities for Kishi to continue the story in manga form without it being like before.
It's not the first time manga writers have done this kind of change.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Should we move en masse to SnK? From what I was told, its oddly similar in tone with part 1?


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

Pepe said:


> He might be able to get his clone to help.


kishi can only make 1 clone


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

Ending in 5 chapters? 

Eh, it's not about the fact it's ending but the fact that wrapping the story up in 5 chapters is one of the dumbest things that they could do. If it ends it ends but if you spend wrapping up the Naruto/Sasuke fight in 5 chapters, epilogue, everything else relating to that? When you just spent the past chapter dedicated to flashbacks and talking when it could have been condensed? 

Just shitty writing really. 

I'm not upset it ended as there are other anime, manga, videogames and what not to be into. It is what it is. I'm just saying that ending the series in just 5 chapters is insane. The Kaguya fight was longer than Naruto vs Sasuke. Come on now. 

Then again we have to remember how Kishi's brother ended 666 Satan.


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Man I dunno what I'm gonna do when this is over. :/



Go outside and socialize?


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Ending in 5 chapters?
> 
> Eh, it's not about the fact it's ending but the fact that wrapping the story up in 5 chapters is one of the dumbest things that they could do. If it ends it ends but if you spend wrapping up the Naruto/Sasuke fight in 5 chapters, epilogue, everything else relating to that? When you just spent the past chapter dedicated to flashbacks and talking when it could have been condensed?
> 
> ...


anime/manga never ends well and the few American shows that ended well left a bigger hole in my heart than shows that have shitty endings


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Perhaps kishi will continue the publication in another magazine or as a once in a month publication kind of thing, perhaps going for a more seinen direction.
> There are a lot of possibilities for Kishi to continue the story in manga form without it being like before.
> It's not the first time manga writers have done this kind of change.



I would LOVE for it to become Senin, but I highly doubt it with Sasuke getting a gimmick chibi spin off of an orphan trying to kill his brother


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I blame the internet and slacking lazy children who expect the older and younger generations to do their work for them.  We are spoiled and don't even know it.



No that has nothing to do with what I said, it's people losing their creative edge and people in power being irresponsible, I guess lazy people getting hand outs from the government increases our debt but that's just 1 issue of many


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> anime/manga never ends well and the few American shows that ended well left a bigger hole in my heart than shows that have shitty endings



I'm the opposite because a proper send off and closing is a warm goodbye and in line with what a "finish" truly is.

Meanwhile, to be left hanging is just sad.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

King BOo said:


> No that has nothing to do with what I said, it's people losing their creative edge and people in power being irresponsible, I guess lazy people getting hand outs from the government increases our debt but that's just 1 issue of many



Not just the lazy people getting hand outs.  The government itself is lazy.  You have a respected individual saying "just sign it and we will read it after it passes" is half assed stupidity and laziness.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pepe said:


> Nope. Fight will end in the manga.



If only to see the outrage I will accept it


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Ending in 5 chapters?
> 
> Eh, it's not about the fact it's ending but the fact that wrapping the story up in 5 chapters is one of the dumbest things that they could do. If it ends it ends but if you spend wrapping up the Naruto/Sasuke fight in 5 chapters, epilogue, everything else relating to that? When you just spent the past chapter dedicated to flashbacks and talking when it could have been condensed?
> 
> ...



Long ass super duper philosophical and complex tryingtosaytomuchbutcant stories like FMA, Evangelion, Naruto always have wtf that's it? Endings


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Not just the lazy people getting hand outs.  The government itself is lazy.  You have a respected individual saying "just sign it and we will read it after it passes" is half assed stupidity and laziness.



And guess what most of the youth would tell you to do about these issues "just smoke some weed dude stop being so deep and annoying"


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Lmao Kishi what have you done 

It's good he's not dragging it out anymore but still what was the purpose of Kaguya fight???


----------



## Skull007 (Oct 6, 2014)

What the fuck's going to happen with all the loose ends?

I mean, the movie will have a solid 1:30 hours to add more content, but still... 690 chapters leading to the oh most anticipated and inevitable epic fight... that will not even last 3 chapters?

Kaguya's army?
Hamura's mention?
Orochimaru?
Spiral zetsu?

Too many loose ends


----------



## Sabox (Oct 6, 2014)

gonna switch to akame ga kill and magi


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> Lmao Kishi what have you done
> 
> It's good he's not dragging it out anymore but still what was the purpose of Kaguya fight???



To trick us into thinking there was a part 3, or to sneak in another story because Kishi has been doing Naruto for so long his inspiration for other stories is leaking into Naruto?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> anime/manga never ends well and the few American shows that ended well left a bigger hole in my heart than shows that have shitty endings



Yeah it was just a shitty ending overall. Only positive thing about this is that the Storm games will give a better ending to the series than Kishi did. It shouldn't be as complicated as it is really. 

They probably put a date for the movie and Kishi had to scramble to reach that date and considering that, things don't end up as he wanted. It's happened in the past, it's happening again. 





King BOo said:


> Long ass super duper philosophical and complex tryingtosaytomuchbutcant stories like FMA, Evangelion, Naruto always have wtf that's it? Endings



This just fall in line with it. 

If it ends it ends but how it's ending is just baffling. The fact Naruto and Sasuke are going to have a shorter fight than Kaguya is insane. Ah well, Kishi's ruined this manga for a good while so it is what it is.


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> What the fuck's going to happen with all the loose ends?
> 
> I mean, the movie will have a solid 1:30 hours to add more content, but still... 690 chapters leading to the oh most anticipated and inevitable epic fight... that will not even last 3 chapters?
> 
> ...



Maybe it will be like Destiny and these unanswered questions will be answered slowly over the coarse of 10 years through paid dlc in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution Ninja Escapades mode OVA cut scenes


----------



## Ruse (Oct 6, 2014)

Kinda bittersweet been reading this for so long. Although 5 weeks for the final fight Kishi ffs  

Although those Orochimaru been FV people can stfu now


----------



## Nic (Oct 6, 2014)

Wouldn't at all be surprised if the fight is mostly off paneled.


----------



## Skull007 (Oct 6, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Maybe it will be like Destiny and these unanswered questions will be answered slowly over the coarse of 10 years through paid dlc in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution Ninja Escapades mode OVA cut scenes




God knows the humanity doesn't need that

And UNS3 isn't even close to the anime, let alone the manga


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

So what are we going to name the site now?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't see why Kishimoto would limit himself too 5 chapters there's absolutely no way he can deliver a satisfying conclusion too his series with only 5 chapters left.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

See you all in hell Part 3.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

Pepe said:


> So what are we going to name the site now?



OP forums, in honor of the best mango in the worldo.


----------



## Skull007 (Oct 6, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Although those Orochimaru been FV people can stfu now



The movie also needs a villain, my friend... and they won't pull a new villain without any background story in a 90 minute movie, they'd waste too much time

Shit coming full circle can still happen


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2014)

last 2 chapters should 30pages long


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> The movie also needs a villain, my friend... and they won't pull a new villain without any background story in a 90 minute movie, they'd waste too much time
> 
> Shit coming full circle can still happen



movies have conflict, not necessarily "an evil villain".  It can be a force of nature, a relationship, a mystery, or just finding one's own self (conflict with the self as main story)


----------



## Nic (Oct 6, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't see why Kishimoto would limit himself too 5 chapters there's absolutely no way he can deliver a satisfying conclusion too his series with only 5 chapters left.



He isn't concluding the manga in five chapters considering the movie is being used as his epilogue.  It's all about money.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

Man, it's so crazy how Naruto used to be an amazing series and it's just gone downhill. The news that it's ending in 5 weeks is literally the nail in the coffin. Sure they can attempt to do a part 3 but we all know what's happened, that's crazy. 

Never have I seen a series on such a high level just fall off a cliff like that.

Obito was the last villain who received a proper defeat, they had to WORK for that win. Naruto vs Pain was the last GODLY fight I'd say.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Fight gets off panelled, last five chapters are about Team 7 trying to unmask Kakashi for the Hokage mountain face

We see a shadowy figure in the last panel, saying "all according to plan... Now the real war starts...."


----------



## Skull007 (Oct 6, 2014)

The movie needs a villain

There aren't many left, and they won't create one without any previous character development


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> The movie also needs a villain, my friend... and they won't pull a new villain without any background story in a 90 minute movie, they'd waste too much time
> 
> Shit coming full circle can still happen


Return of Mecha Naruto


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2014)

this website should be changed to franklin marshall


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> The movie needs a villain
> 
> There aren't many left, and they won't create one without any previous character development



You know what could be a good idea if done correctly, Orochimaru. But we all know Kishimoto absolutely hates good ideas.


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> this website should be changed to franklin marshall



I've been watching One pIece on Toonami and idk how people put up with the relentless absurdity.  The middle of Luffys head got turned into a door and spun around on a hinge and the inside of his head was just solid skin color as if he had no organs or blood and somehow his eyes could see even while not connected to his brain.  That's probably the worst example of how stupid this show gets, they fought a guy who's power was ramen noodle armor.  Did I mention that in the skypedia arc every character gets like 7 fake deaths and no one dies at the end like they get hit by 100000,000000 watts of lighting or whatever like 19 times and they're like if he uses that technique again he'll surely die! And he uses the technique and gets hit by another giant thunder bolt and somehow stands back up gets hit by yet another thunder bolt and later he's standing with like a small amount of scratches on him fuck one piece


----------



## Skull007 (Oct 6, 2014)

It would be way too dumb to force a completely new guy with no ties to anyone in particular just for one movie, so there aren't many candidates (just one lol)

The only case I can kinda accept is if someone appears and it's linked to the "army" kaguya needed. If it's either another army or a single entity it could be nice. It's been a while since I truly feel there's an overwhelming power that cannot be easily defeated in the narutoverse (the last time I felt that was when RS obito went berserk and even the edos were in danger)


----------



## Kishido (Oct 6, 2014)

So no Hamura and everything 

Stzill glad that Kishi stops it before he puts more asspulls in.

And well he will let the manga end open to suck your money up with movies


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Uraharа (Oct 6, 2014)

So Orochimaru will just end up as a henchmen of Sasuke... that's lame.
And we also will never know why Kaguya needed her soldiers.
I thought the last movie would be about killing Kaguya, but guess I was wrong.

And Tari101190 was right about it ending so soon lol.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2014)

Well then.. I suppose the wounded animal gets put out of its misery.. 

If Kishi is really going to rush this, especially after fucking up the whole Kaguya thing, I would say he has just proven that he can't write any more 
Shit should've ended when Nagato died.

Can't say I'm disappointed to get disappointed by Kishi again, in only a few weeks time he managed to lower my expectations on every turn, yet consistently showed he could go even lower  Kinda sad, Naruto had so much more potential..


----------



## Kishido (Oct 6, 2014)

BTW I hope instead of a 5 chapters fight with annoying flashbacks for the 100th time Naruto will simply OHKO that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Sasuke and we have a nice epilogiue


----------



## Lady Hinata (Oct 6, 2014)

Moody said:


> >hype a fight between your two main characters for 9 years
> >prolong a horrible war arc for nearly 200 chapters
> >*add in random FV that is defeated in 10 chapters*
> >begin final fight between your two main characters
> ...


Kishi. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ruse (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Man, it's so crazy how Naruto used to be an amazing series and it's just gone downhill. The news that it's ending in 5 weeks is literally the nail in the coffin. Sure they can attempt to do a part 3 but we all know what's happened, that's crazy.
> 
> Never have I seen a series on such a high level just fall off a cliff like that.
> 
> Obito was the last villain who received a proper defeat, they had to WORK for that win. Naruto vs Pain was the last GODLY fight I'd say.



That's some insane fall of grace I always felt this should have ended with the Pain defeat.


----------



## nufan (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't believe that it really will be the end of the series, rather the end as their lives as kids. 

When you read descriptions of Naruto: The Last, it says 
_The Last: Naruto the Movie is an upcoming Japanese anime film. It will be the tenth overall Naruto film, made to commemorate the 15th anniversary of the franchise, *and is the first entry in the Start of a New Era Project (新時代開幕プロジェクト Shinjidai Kaimaku Purojekkuto?*), _ (e.g. wikipedia)

Or in the official Trailer (subbed): _The movie that connects with the* next generation* begins!_ (Narutoe ShitPooDamn parody on youtube)


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 6, 2014)

^Wikipedia is not a credible source.

And new era is probably just in relation to Part 3 incoming


----------



## Marsala (Oct 6, 2014)

nufan said:


> I don't believe that it really will be the end of the series, rather the end as their lives as kids.
> 
> When you read descriptions of Naruto: The Last, it says
> _The Last: Naruto the Movie is an upcoming Japanese anime film. It will be the tenth overall Naruto film, made to commemorate the 15th anniversary of the franchise, *and is the first entry in the Start of a New Era Project (新時代開幕プロジェクト Shinjidai Kaimaku Purojekkuto?*), _ (e.g. wikipedia)
> ...



This. Kaguya's unexplained motives and origin have left the door wide open for a sequel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2014)

Thor said:


> Looks like Naruto is gonna stomp Sasuke



Sakura will hyper ventilate afterwards after seeing the horrific end of Sauceke


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> 100 chapters for obito. about 10 chapters for itachi vs kabuto. 5 for sasuke vs naruto
> 
> 
> lol kishi XD



Kishi loved Obito the most.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Kishi loved Obito the most.



That's not how you spell Itachi.


----------



## maupp (Oct 6, 2014)

Well at least the good news out of this is that the fight will be a stomp and finally confirming that Naruto was tiers above the Sauce


----------



## Kali95 (Oct 6, 2014)

you also have to keep in mind their current manga powerups are only temporary, that could open a door or two


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Man, it's so crazy how Naruto used to be an amazing series and it's just gone downhill. The news that it's ending in 5 weeks is literally the nail in the coffin. Sure they can attempt to do a part 3 but we all know what's happened, that's crazy.
> 
> Never have I seen a series on such a high level just fall off a cliff like that.
> 
> Obito was the last villain who received a proper defeat, they had to WORK for that win. Naruto vs Pain was the last GODLY fight I'd say.



Obito was the true highlight of this war:

War Tobi

Obito unmasked

Kid Obito flashback

Obito vs Naruto and Alliance 

Obito vs Kakashi in Kamui land

Juubi Jin Obito

Redeemed Obito vs Rikudou Madara

Obito during Kaguya fight


Obito and Naruto were the focus of the story, Madara, Sasuke and Kaguya felt like fillers


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I'm the opposite because a proper send off and closing is a warm goodbye and in line with what a "finish" truly is.
> 
> Meanwhile, to be left hanging is just sad.


I dont know

shows that end well are like dead spouses and shows that end bad are like TV divorces


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Should we move en masse to SnK? From what I was told, its oddly similar in tone with part 1?



It's actually more in line with FMA. Not very action heavy (especially this last arc)


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

Kali95 said:


> you also have to keep in mind their current manga powerups are only temporary, that could open a door or two


Rikudo conceded authority to Naruto

the Bijuu's dad is Rikudo but the Bijuu's elected official is Naruto. the 9 bijuu together are the strongest thing in the manga and Naruto convinced them to be their ruler. the Juubi has amazing powers but the 9 Bijuu have those same powers and 9 more


----------



## John Connor (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It's actually more in line with FMA. Not very action heavy (especially this last arc)


both Naruto and FMA ended with epic nonstop action....


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 6, 2014)

Finally its going to end... 5 to 10 years ago if I had heard about this, I honestly would have been really sad but seeing how badly the story has deteriorated and how much of a mess the whole manga has become, I'm actually happy they're going to end soon and put it out of its misery. Its really the end of an era, I guess. I was actually hoping it would end by the end of this year but it coming sooner is okay too.

I honestly would rather Kishimoto just end the Naruto vs Sasuke fight in 1 chapter and devote the last 4 chapters to properly concluding the story and giving us a satisfying conclusion for all the characters. We all know Naruto is going to win so dragging it out is pointless so I would rather it end with us being able to have a proper farewell to everyone.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 6, 2014)

So it's ending.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh no way!


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

ElementX said:


> It's over folks.



[YOUTUBE]QUAItQmq-LU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> both Naruto and FMA ended with epic nonstop action....



I'm talking about Shingeki no Kyojin, not the finale. FMA in general was politics heavy story.


----------



## Fay (Oct 6, 2014)

I think it's good that it's ending. I don't think the Sasuke/Naruto fight will show us any new suprises anyway, might as well end it quickly *shrugs*.


----------



## Fay (Oct 6, 2014)

Please no...just end it. Leave the movie to be an epilogue of sorts.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

End of an era. A bit relieved to be honest.

But wow, 5 chapters?!


----------



## Shattering (Oct 6, 2014)

Can we expect a massive last issue? like one of 50-60 pages? has this ever happened before?

I can not believe we have wasted so many chapters with Obito and Rin and the most important fight in the manga is going to last 4 chapters at best, this is the confirmation, Kishimoto sucks.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

kubo must be in his  castle  right now drinking tea saying "just as planned"  wkth lightning  behind him


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm sorry that Kaguya nonsense lasted MONTHS that we can never get back. MONTHS.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you think the fight between Naruto and Sasuke might have a timeskip or two in it?

As in... they're clashing

[one hour later]

show a bunch of devestation, they've moved on to bigger techniques, more fighting

[three hours later]

the Valley of the End is completely unrecognizable, as the fierce battle reshapes the land around them.

[one hour...]

...and so on, and so forth? Just to give the fight a sense of scale and epicness without really dwelling on things for too long. Just highlights and spaces inbetween left to our imaginations.

I mean, Kishi sold us on how epic Hashirama versus Madara at the Valley of the End must have been with just one chapter, with Perfect Susano'o and that 1,000 hand statue duking it out and no real spotlight. He could do it again here and get the fight over with in just 2-3 chapters. Sometimes things not shown can be grander in our minds than actually spelling it out. This might just be the right time for Kishi to utilize that technique anyway.

Show us the rubble, show us the destruction.. make us wonder how the fuck that crater was formed. How did the thunderstorm get kicked up? Just how many times has Sasuke dropped Kirin on Naruto, only to barely miss because his reactions and speed are faster than even lightning?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 6, 2014)

So Kishi basically destroyed Sasuke's character and invalidated many other characters two chapters ago only to just drop the manga without any attempt to fix it? Damn.

Honestly, I don't even feel anything but disgust right now. Naruto has been a huge part of my life for so many years, but it's gone in such a bad direction these last several months that I can't bring myself to be very upset over this.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 6, 2014)

Only a few chapters for Naruto to end this fight


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

Okay, let's be real. This was earlier than I expected. For a manga, lasted this long and this big; I expected a special volume dedicated to wrapping up. But again, I always forget Japan doesn't work that way and almost all shounen series leave with open ending. After History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi, I got the feeling Naruto would end in the same road.

How do I feel now? I will miss fandom. I will miss the fun. But I'm glad this manga is being put out of its misery.

this proves a few things:


Obito reveal and onwards was huge retcon fiesta. We all knew Kaguya was last minute addition and this also proves that.

Since Itachi's death, the fight between Naruto and Sasuke was forced. Forceeeed. It was dragged on too long to get there. Kishi is also aware of this. Hence this forced idiotic motivation for Sasuke and the lenght of this fight. IMHO, a chuunin exam type battle would have been enough for everyone. Now no one will be satisfied. For me I'm glad it's kept short, always hated that "fated fight" since Kage Summit. It should have happened there and there.

Pairings will be left open.  Meltdown will be glorious.  And since anime team is biased towards NaruSaku, I expect lotsa bullshit in the upcoming movie. Pairing side is about to get ugly.

The possibility of Part 3 is more than ever. Eugh.


----------



## Yomi (Oct 6, 2014)

I could definitely see their fight being temporarily put off and then finished in the movie. I do not want that to happen since I'm not feeling the hype for it anymore. I just want it to be resolved already. But I still think it's a possibility since 5 chapters is an awfully short amount of time for what was played up as the most anticipated fight.

I'm still gonna hope it will just be wrapped up concisely in the manga and the movie is focused on something else in the future.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 6, 2014)

Gonna be ended like Dirge of Cerberus.

Sasuke loses and walks away from Naruto, not wanting to live in the World.
After they seperated, Sasuke collapses on the Ground and a stranger approaches him we never saw before carrying Sasuke away.

[YOUTUBE]aAaJlWzQxLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> The possibility of Part 3 is more than ever. Eugh.



Idk about that. Remember that THE LAST Naruto movie is coming out. It wouldn't be called THE LAST if it wasn't the last


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Idk about that. Remember that THE LAST Naruto movie is coming out. It wouldn't be called THE LAST if it wasn't the last



idk man, the premise of that movie was translated as "start of a new era project"


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 6, 2014)

I really doubt pairings will be left open! SS (and NH too) will be canon!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Pairings will be left open.  Meltdown will be glorious.







> And since anime team is biased towards NaruSaku, I expect lotsa bullshit in the upcoming movie. Pairing side is about to get ugly.



They are? Haven't bothered with anime for a long time, I faintly recall some early part 2 fillers where they definitely favored it, though in part 1 the fillers were like all NH. Also recently had a convo on another forum where they said the anime team made it clear in recent fillers and movies that they favor Naruto with anyone but Sakura.


----------



## G (Oct 6, 2014)

there's probably gonna be a sequel to the manga or something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 6, 2014)

Gipsy Danger said:


> *I mean, Kishi sold us on how epic Hashirama versus Madara at the Valley of the End must have been with just one chapter*, with Perfect Susano'o and that 1,000 hand statue duking it out and no real spotlight. He could do it again here and get the fight over with in just 2-3 chapters. Sometimes things not shown can be grander in our minds than actually spelling it out. This might just be the right time for Kishi to utilize that technique anyway.
> 
> Show us the rubble, show us the destruction.. make us wonder how the fuck that crater was formed. How did the thunderstorm get kicked up? Just how many times has Sasuke dropped Kirin on Naruto, only to barely miss because his reactions and speed are faster than even lightning?




Hashirama wasn't interested in TnJ-ing Madara, nor were they interested in trying to outdo one another's wangsty opinions, so of course the epicness of their fight could have been shown in a very short span.

This last Naruto/Sasuke fight, if it was ever to happen, was destined to be nothing but TnJ, teenage whining about nonsensical ideals, and flashbacks. It was never going to be particularly grand. This 5-chapter sentence was just the nail in the coffin.

Better to have had them make up without fighting. No justice can be done now. This can't be fixed.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

an entire  movie  dedicated to naruto vs sasuke?  

are you trying to kill me?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> The movie needs a villain
> 
> There aren't many left, and they won't create one without any previous character development



Kishi created Kaguya with no previous (or later) character development whatsoever.

Don't assume there are rules for shitty writing.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 6, 2014)

What?  The series does need to end soon, but in just 5 chapters? That's very little time to resolve everything properly


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 6, 2014)

Why would the fight continue later?

It will end in the manga.

They're just gonna fight. No more talking or flashbacks or distractions. They'll just fight non stop.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 6, 2014)

Their fight will end when the manga ends, simple as that.
Naruto and sauce will fight a freshly resurrected/possessed by Hamura's spirit Neji in the movie.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

αshɘs said:


>







> They are? Haven't bothered with anime for a long time, I faintly recall some early part 2 fillers where they definitely favored it, though in part 1 the fillers were like all NH. Also recently had a convo on another forum where they said the anime team made it clear in recent fillers and movies that they favor Naruto with anyone but Sakura.



Road to Ninja, man.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would the fight continue later?
> 
> It will end in the manga.
> 
> They're just gonna fight. No more talking or flashbacks or distractions. They'll just fight non stop.



You underestimate the vast bullshit that is Kishimoto my old Padawan.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> [YOUTUBE]QUAItQmq-LU[/YOUTUBE]





No please don't make me laugh, I want to cry.


----------



## Norngpinky (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh wow, I literally didn't expect it to end THIS FUCKING SOON!! 


5 chapters?! What can you do in 5 chapters?? 

I'm not even thinking about pairings at the moment but more on the part of how the hell is Kishi going to wrap his story IN DRAWING(!) in 5 good chapters of roughly 100 pages more or less?!! 





Only praying that Kishi will somehow deliver a good ending


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> I really doubt pairings will be left open! SS (and NH too) will be canon!



yeah  but like a  panel or page each :rofl


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

So wait, Kishimoto is gonna wrap up the manga right after he declared Itachi "The True Hokage" ? 

Can't think of a better ending 



But man. I'll feed sad I gotta admit. Naruto has been a part of my life since 2003. I've been actively around the forums since 2007. I gonna have to say goodbye to all that.


edit : Btw I called this long time ago. Some other people as well. We said manga would end @700 and people were like "lol fuck off."

Now where are our cookies ?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah  but like a  panel or page each :rofl



So what?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 6, 2014)

I wonder if WSJ axed it. They do like to cancel things abruptly, the douchebags.


----------



## mrsaphen (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Road to Ninja, man.



Road to Ninja was written by Kishimoto.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm guessing 5 weeks does not equate 5 chapters worth of Material?

I'm saying, is it possible the final one is gonna be longer than usual?Like twice or something.
Still gonna be short as hell.

I'm really interested who made that call, WSJ or Kishi himself.If it's the latter, then he has officially become a freaking hack.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

Whats the deal with the 5 week break ?


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, the first chapter of Naruto was something like 50 pages. Is it THAT unlikely that the final chapter of Naruto will also be around that length?


----------



## Lovely (Oct 6, 2014)

So does this mean each chapter will be around 50 pages long? I don't see how anything can be wrapped up within 5 chapters if that's not the case.


----------



## NW (Oct 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO







LordPerucho said:


> All of that buildup for nothing, seems that Kishi changed his mind at the last min...


Buildup? What buildup?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> Road to Ninja was written by Kishimoto.



No not really. He just came up with the concept and made the designs for AU characters, really. The script belongs to someone from anime team.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2014)

Does this mean no manga part 3? The new era project will be movie/ova/whatever?

Not so sure about Kishi leaving the conclusion of the manga into the Last. The movie is specifically advertized as the beginning of something new, not as the finale or epilogue of the main story.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Stahp with the technicalities and let us mourn in peace.

every plothole is forgotten, every stunt pulled out of the arse is forgiven. i'm even using a naruto signature and this close to calling him my favourite shonen character again.


----------



## Pein (Oct 6, 2014)

end of an era, I remember reading it for years and when Kakashi hit kakuzu with a  surprise raikiri I joined nf. 

Fuck, I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm beyond pissed. And very sadden to by this news.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 6, 2014)

Gipsy Danger said:


> Do you think the fight between Naruto and Sasuke might have a timeskip or two in it?
> 
> As in... they're clashing
> 
> ...



I have a feeling this is how it will go. This is pretty much the only way it can go unless he just doesn't have them fight and I don't see how that'll work as Naruto has never been able to get through to Sasuke with just words alone.


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2014)

long overdue tbh



Kaguya saga was just messy


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 6, 2014)

This would have hit me a lot harder had the manga not gone to total shit several months ago. I've really detached myself from the manga since then.

The only thing I'll miss is the intense fandom discussions, but a) most of the people I used to discuss with have left the forums anyway, and b) I'm sure there will be some discussion around for a good six months still.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

Pein said:


> end of an era, I remember reading it for years and when Kakashi hit kakuzu with a  surprise raikiri I joined nf.
> 
> Fuck, I'm gonna miss it.



That's where I picked up the manga rofl.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2014)

I mean it could have went abit longer to wrap all of these up. This to me just seems to forced, like he is wanting to purposely leave it open ended. I think this is cruel. 


:sad


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Stahp with the technicalities and let us mourn in peace.
> 
> every plothole is forgotten, every stunt pulled out of the arse is forgiven. i'm even using a naruto signature and this close to calling him my favourite shonen character again.



IKR!!! :33


----------



## Lovagurl (Oct 6, 2014)

Never really read Naruto, but it ending is kind of sad, knowing that it was a childhood staple for some people.

Didn't know where to really put this question but since this being called Naruto Forums, will this news in any way effect this site? Or will the site continue on for the foreseeable future?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 6, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> Road to Ninja was written by Kishimoto.



LOL it wasn't.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn, that is right. Shit, I hope we don't lose people because of this.

Uhh, we could add a interactive RPG script to the forum's? 

*farts*


----------



## LesExit (Oct 6, 2014)

....these better be long chapters Kishi >.>


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2014)

Lovagurl said:


> Never really read Naruto, but it ending is kind of sad, knowing that it was a childhood staple for some people.
> 
> Didn't know where to really put this question but since this being called Naruto Forums, will this news in any way effect this site? Or will the site continue on for the foreseeable future?





Rion Uchiha said:


> Damn, that is right. Shit, I hope we don't lose people because of this.



One of the most popular sections is Telegrams so it's inevitable we'll lose a few.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

Give the forum a year before changing the name, I say.


----------



## NW (Oct 6, 2014)

SJ says manga ends in 5 weeks and people are anticipating a PIII? 

If PIII is 5 chapters, maybe.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2014)

Laix said:


> One of the most popular sections is Telegrams so it's inevitable we'll lose a few.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2014)

Btw, no worries. At some point I plan to begin writing my alternate reality version of some of the events the way I would have done it, maybe.

That's a big commitment. Hope I can manage to start it. Meh, it's whatever. Anyone wanna be my co-author, that would be dope as hell.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2014)

Fusion said:


> SJ says manga ends in 5 weeks and people are anticipating a PIII?
> 
> If PIII is 5 chapters, maybe.




Toast to that. Let there be no part three. Let the story end and go to sleep. The verse can be kept alive in side stories and other projects. This one has come to its end, there's no satisfying way to drag it on.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 6, 2014)

So it's finally ending huh? Of course it would end after I drop it.  Perhaps I'll eventually get around to getting caught up just to finish it up as I would like to see how it will end. Probably won't happen until the last chapter comes out.

Anyone mind telling me what the current events of the manga are right now? Not a detailed description. Just a broad overview.


----------



## Sabox (Oct 6, 2014)

kishi ending the manga with movie 

dat kishi IQ


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

I caught up with series at the end of Nardo vs. Pein. I joined the fandom during Sakura's failfession times.  

I think it was one of gabzillaz's art that linked me to this site (I was reading her reviews on dA) since then my whole life is fucked. 

I will miss each one of you. Yeah we fought, we crapped but we had lots of fun. I've never had this much fun in any other fandom, I will miss you all so much.


----------



## Sage (Oct 6, 2014)

Sasuke is going to get trolled the fuck out... 5 chapters? that means Sasuke basically gets beat/TnJ'd in roughly 5 minutes in Naruto time frame. 

His conviction must be weak as hell (not really surprising since he flip flops a lot and easily manipulated). It took Nagato and Obito way more chapters to convince them to have a change of perception, neither of their conversions seemed all that believable and Sasuke's will look even less believable.

I don't think there is even enough time for a short argument during the fight. As soon as Naruto gives his perspective Sasuke will break immediately.

The status of final villain truly is short lived. Obito > Madara > Kaguya > Sasuke... the later you are introduced as the final villain, the faster you go down.

still sad to have this series end so abruptly. Good times, brought out so many emotions good and bad. It desperately needs to put down but I suppose a quick end is better than a prolonged fight with endless flashbacks.

The movie probably will be the most anticipated anime movie of all time and break all kinds of records, it being canon everyone will go watch it, even fans who long dropped this series. They are going to cash in big.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I caught up with series at the end of Nardo vs. Pein. I joined the fandom during Sakura's failfession times.
> 
> I think it was one of gabzillaz's art that linked me to this site (I was reading her reviews on dA) since then my whole life is fucked.
> 
> I will miss each one of you. Yeah we fought, we crapped but we had lots of fun. I've never had this much fun in any other fandom, I will miss you all so much.



^ I think more of us care about the breaking up of the fandom than we do about the manga ending, which is hardly a surprise.

I anticipate the forum being busy into the spring, at least though.

I'm also hoping some old members who have left will come back.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So it's finally ending huh? Of course it would end after I drop it.  Perhaps I'll eventually get around to getting caught up just to finish it up as I would like to see how it will end. Probably won't happen until the last chapter comes out.
> 
> Anyone mind telling me what the current events of the manga are right now? Not a detailed description. Just a broad overview.



Sasuke explained that he will be the darkness that unites the world, the hero they need and deserve and that Itachi was the true Hokage but to do that he has to kill nardo, the 5 kage and the bijuu since they are a failed past and then they clashed.

God bless his dark knight soul.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2014)

I bet money he's getting heaps of hate mail right now.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 6, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke explained that he will be the darkness that unites the world, the hero they need and deserve and that Itachi was the true Hokage but to do that he has to kill nardo, the 5 kage and the bijuu since they are a failed past and then they clashed.
> 
> God bless his dark knight soul.



Well sounds like it just got worse since I left.


----------



## arokh (Oct 6, 2014)

Does it say anything about a possible pt3, or is it the end period?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well sounds like it just got worse since I left.



We got a page of him running Sakura through and telling her she is annoying though :3


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 6, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> We got a page of him running Sakura through and telling her she is annoying though :3



Wait, does that mean she's dead!? If so that would be more than enough reason to get me to come back.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Wait, does that mean she's dead!? If so that would be more than enough reason to get me to come back.




Boardwalk Empire Season 5 Episode 5

genjutsu unfortunately, but he told her to her face she has no reason to love him and that she is a retard.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 6, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Boardwalk Empire Season 5 Episode 5
> 
> genjutsu unfortunately, but he told her to her face she has no reason to love him and that she is a retard.



Disappointing, but not surprising when it comes to Kishi.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 6, 2014)

We of the One Piece fandom offer Naruto readers salvation. We can fill the void, but ultimately it's up to you. Brothers and Sisters it's time to choose. The tears or Luffy's gears? gurarara


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 6, 2014)

God damn it.

Hidan's gonna die in filler now.

*ragequits*


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 6, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I wonder if WSJ axed it. They do like to cancel things abruptly, the douchebags.



This is their doing


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 6, 2014)

This freaking ridiculous. If he'd really wanted to end the manga, why introduce Kaguya all of a sudden and waste MONTHS of work on such a STUPID character that strips away SO MANY possible developments? WTF is this shit?!? GAWD


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 6, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Toast to that. Let there be no part three. Let the story end and go to sleep. The verse can be kept alive in side stories and other projects. *This one has come to its end, there's no satisfying way to drag it on.*




This. Kishi proved it clearly, it's already ending later than it should. 

I'll be perfectly happy to see other people use the narutoverse or more likely be inspired by it... But Kishi should move on to something new because current Naruto has suffered a massive drop in quality and trashed most of it's themes and characters due to dragging on.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

> The status of final villain truly is short lived.



It's because Sausage was never meant to be a FV. FV is -unfortunately- Kaguya.




PikaCheeka said:


> ^ I think more of us care about the breaking up of the fandom than we do about the manga ending, which is hardly a surprise.
> 
> I anticipate the forum being busy into the spring, at least though.
> 
> I'm also hoping some old members who have left will come back.



Yeah, I have no idea what Im gonna do on Wednesdays. Comic books depress me so maybe I will focus on my academic career instead. 

and the end will bring in old fans, i also see activity until next summer. the movie release for us is also next year, so we might be busy for a few years around here.

As for me, I'm planning on being active until everyone else leaves.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 6, 2014)

​
Five weeks, huh?

So much for all those people who were already calling this 'The Greatest Fight in the Manga'. Five weeks isn't a whole lot. Certainly not enough for proper resolution, but I don't understand why some people are _still complaining_. Kishimoto dropped the ball a long time ago - he doesn't give a shit anymore and hasn't for a good while.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 6, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> This freaking ridiculous. If he'd really wanted to end the manga, why introduce Kaguya all of a sudden and waste MONTHS of work on such a STUPID character that strips away SO MANY possible developments? WTF is this shit?!? GAWD



Kaguya is wasted of time, I dont know what kishi thinking

maybe the last chapter will be longer than usual


----------



## Urouge (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn 5 chapters is way too short to properly end it. I just hope nardo stomps sauce and tnj him in 1 or 2 chapters so that kishi can focus the last 3 chapters on tying some of the loose ends.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 6, 2014)

i started anime when they were at sasuke vs killer bee. I started reading manga when they started fillers after pain arc. Definitely i will miss naruto


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm glad I distanced myself from the manga these past few months.

otherwise i'd actually might feel sad.

now i'm just mildly upset.


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2014)

CM Pope said:


> ​
> Five weeks, huh?
> 
> So much for all those people who were already calling this 'The Greatest Fight in the Manga'. Five weeks isn't a whole lot. Certainly not enough for proper resolution, but I don't understand why some people are _still complaining_. Kishimoto dropped the ball a long time ago - he doesn't give a shit anymore and hasn't for a good while.



quoted for the goddamn truth


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 6, 2014)

nardo and sauce better start busting out them mechs now.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 6, 2014)

Probably needed to end it before the movie comes out, timing issues.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 6, 2014)

So I guess the reason it's so short is because Kishi plans to resolve conclusions within the new timeskip movie series


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

awaiting rasengan vs chidori clash and then TNJ. Do not expect much from this fight.


----------



## illyana (Oct 6, 2014)

From a sentimental point of view, I'm definitely saddened by this, I grew up with Naruto. 
Still, it'll be interesting to see how Kishi manages to end the manga within 5 chapters :/


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 6, 2014)

people still like rasengan vs chidori?


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 6, 2014)

i'm thinking what will happen to this forum after 5 weeks.
it will probably lose almost half it's posters.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 6, 2014)

So basically the final fight is going to amount to:

*punch**punch**kick**kick**jutsu**jutsu**laugh**laugh*

Sasuke: I was just kiddin' nardo

Naruto: LOL, I know bro.

Sasuke: Let's be friends agen

Naruto: LOL, okay bro.

*hug it out*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> i'm thinking what will happen to this forum after 5 weeks.
> it will probably lose almost half it's posters.



Only half ?


----------



## Jungle (Oct 6, 2014)

Moody said:


> >hype a fight between your two main characters for 9 years
> >prolong a horrible war arc for nearly 200 chapters
> >begin final fight between your two main characters
> >make damn sure the fight is only 5 chapters or less
> >give yourself no room for a proper conclusion



Nicely said, Naruto's been awful for(many many) years now. I'm glad to see it finally go, good riddance!

I don't really see how he can make a good conclusion in five chapters, but I've never really expected one.

eat shit naruto!


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 6, 2014)

Kishi wife wanted strong women in naruto thats why we got kaguya


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 6, 2014)

5 more weeks of absolute lulz

Let us cherish these final moments...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

We should throw a party @ the end of 5 weeks.

Like its the last semester of school. Should be something special.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

It's been a fun ride everyone, while I don't post much I love the discussion you all bring, such a sad thing to see it end within 5 weeks. I won't lie, I've been a fan of Naruto for 9 years so seeing this announcement makes me upset. 

I do think the series is ending the moment Naruto vs Sasuke started , just didn't know it's so soon.



Arya Stark said:


> Yeah, I have no idea what Im gonna do on Wednesdays. Comic books depress me so maybe I will focus on my academic career instead.
> 
> and the end will bring in old fans, i also see activity until next summer. the movie release for us is also next year, so we might be busy for a few years around here.
> 
> As for me, I'm planning on being active until everyone else leaves.


No more waiting on wednesdays 

Yeah I'll still stay for a while, maybe a year or two.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 6, 2014)

It's a good thing I recently reread the manga from the beginning. It made me appreciate this series all the more when it was genuinely good. While things turned out poorly in Part II, I would be lying if I wasn't glad to have been introduced not only to a story that could be pretty well written when its writer was on target, but to a fandom that was filled with minds both brilliant and depraved. With the end of the manga will come the end of NF as it has come to be defined, and with that in turn will come the parting of many posters I may come to miss.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Only half ?



OL would be still active,and 2 or 3 other sub forums which aren't dead yet.i said half because activity in Naruto sub forums has decreased in recent times.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

Well this is surprising. The final fight is only gonna be like 4 chapters? That's shit for the most anticipated fight. Kishi should have just never introduced Kaguya tbh...ah well, has TakL confirmed this btw? He's the only known translator and legit source I know here.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> OL would be still active,and 2 or 3 other sub forums which aren't dead yet.i said half because activity in Naruto sub forums has decreased in recent times.



After 5 weeks, there will be no more chapters coming out. Nothing new to talk about. Konoha telegrams and library activity is what keeps most of the Naruto section going.

80% of this forum will go dead after the 1st month.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 6, 2014)

Have to admit that i'm sitting here with a weird feeling....i've been following this manga for close to 10 years after all. 

But yeah, it was time for a proper closing.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 6, 2014)

This is bittersweet


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> After 5 weeks, there will be no more chapters coming out. Nothing new to talk about. Konoha telegrams and library activity is what keeps most of the Naruto section going.
> 
> 80% of this forum will go dead after the 1st month.



i'm talking about NF,not just Naruto section.
Naruto section will complete die.don't think 80% of NF would die yet though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 6, 2014)

Isn't the movie like a few years ahead in the future? I doubt they would fight for a few years. 

Of course the manga could end up as they clash for the last time and the 5 opening minutes of the movie could focus on the result of the fight.

But 90% of the movie would have to be about something else


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

what the fuck


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2014)

It was obvious that the manga was ending before the movie came out. They said it took place after the series, and they werent going to have the manga go after the movie came out. Also..all the battles are done except the final one, there's nowhere to go. If you want to blame bad writing for such botched potential of a series, kishi's the one you point to


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

Is it possible to have like 40 pages for the last chapter or something? For a conclusion...because this seems quiet short unless Kishi's just planning for Naruto and Sasuke to fight in their base abilities without using any of their stronger techs.


----------



## NO (Oct 6, 2014)

I actually expected a few more chapters than that. 10 more chapters was my actual prediction.

However, I am sure Kishimoto has this strategically planned out. In the past, if you guys remember, he expected Naruto to end much sooner than now but because he had so much content to write, he kept delaying it. This means that, right now, he's going at his own pace and not some special date or goal (even though he's ending it at 699).

I think it's logical to expect a 50-page last chapter to reflect the first chapter but more obviously to tie up every loose end.


----------



## AceBizzle (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto is going to mangle Sasuke lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 6, 2014)

There will be plenty of trolling left at least for a time.

If Naruto owns Sasuke, Narutards will gloat HARD.

If Sasuke wins again and spares Naruto due to being ga...errr realizing his unbreakable bond with him Sasutards will gloat HARD. And SasuNaru fangirls even harder.

If a draw happens both fandoms will overanalize every single panel to declare a true victor based on who had more good moments in this fight and it will go on for years like the Itachi VS Jiraiya debate.

And lets not even start with the damn parings if Kishi gives an open ending. Some will declare victory based on Sakura still loving Sasuke, Naruto still loving Sakura or Hinata still loving Naruto. We will have tons of overused arguments all over again and all over the place. Some will wait for the movie hoping for it to decide that debate and IF Kishi does that then some will accept defeat gracefully while others will deem the movie as a fanfic since only the manga is 100% canon.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

Last chapter will be 200 pages long :ignoramus


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2014)

It is a case of having fucked up priorities. 

My guess is Kishimoto fucked up how long things would take when he gave the people the green light for the film, which is why the information is being released whilst the series is going on. It was probably his intention to cover Hagoromo, Kaguya, Indra and Ashura; but they're elements of the story that takes time. The end result is Kishimoto rushing each area and ending up with an unsatisfying conclusion. 

It's a case of bad writing: as a writer, you're supposed to know what areas should be chopped out. He should have had Naruto and Sasuke beat Madara, skipping Indra, Ashura and Kaguya; ultimately they were integral parts of the story so their absence wouldn't have been missed. By cutting out a lot of the junk, he would have the appropriate time to spend on Naruto v Sasuke. 

Like, for years the series has been going around in circles and now we get a rushed ending. It's baffling and I will say that I feel cheated. When you follow a series for 10 years, you expect payback but instead I feel as though I've been following a shaggy dog story.


----------



## Roman (Oct 6, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Honestly I don't like the idea that much myself, I just think it's the most likely course of action that Kishi will take.



Or the most likely course of action Shueisha will take. How better to market the new movie than to advertise it as that which will act as the conclusion to the epic struggle of Nardo and Sasuke? 

And hopefully, Sasuke will finally tie his shoes in THE LAST movie.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm still preaching Nagato/Obito/Madara should have been one character in terms of plot. 

Kid wants peace, life sucks, grows up and has fucked up plan to get it, he has powerful eyes. We get it. One is enough.

Not even going to mention Kaguya and her shitty descendants because that was just Kishi taking a piss.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

^Gunners, He did say in an interview that he wished he planned things out better so he didn't end up rushing things.

Though I don't know he's being forced to end at at 700, just because of the number?


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

I swear 90% of all manga authors don't know how to end their manga for shit


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I'm still preaching Nagato/Obito/Madara should have been one character in terms of plot.
> 
> Kid wants peace, life sucks, grows up and has fucked up plan to get it, he has powerful eyes. We get it. One is enough.
> 
> Not even going to mention Kaguya and her shitty descendants because that was just Kishi taking a piss.




Obito and Nagato should have been one character, and Madara the evil sensei who died in that cave and stayed dead. 

And yeah, no Sage family outside legends.



Pocalypse said:


> Though I don't know he's being forced to end at at 700, just because of the number?




No, but the movie might force him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> Have to admit that i'm sitting here with a weird feeling....i've been following this manga for close to 10 years after all.
> 
> But yeah, it was time for a proper closing.



Proper closing.


----------



## NO (Oct 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> ^Gunners, He did say in an interview that he wished he planned things out better so he didn't end up rushing things.
> 
> Though I don't know he's being forced to end at at 700, just because of the number?


He's actually ending at 699, not even 700. 

I imagine the tankobon will have a side chapter #700 which will tie up some loose ends.


----------



## solid-soul (Oct 6, 2014)

bless you kishi


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2014)

He's not being "forced" to do anything. Let us not square the blame on anyone but the guy who has been writing us to this conclusion for atleast 4 years now. He's had plenty of time to do whatever he was going to do, and he fucked it up.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't they delay the movie? lol He is in charge of it but seems weird as fuck if he's forced to end it by the time the movie is released, or he wants to start on his new Mafia manga which I doubt will get the same popular reception as a Ninja manga.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2014)

What, you didn't think it was ending?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

I wonder if the folks that were so obsessed with the idea that it should end on chapter 700 are happy to be right.

Bittersweet, I'm sure.

On one hand, gloating rights. On another, garbage ending.


----------



## NO (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, are people judging the ending before we even get to see it? How about we actually read the next 5 chapters and then give our opinion-piece? Like I said, the final chapter will be extended without a doubt. And Kishimoto has been planning this forever.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> On another, garbage ending.




That had been decided long ago. There really wasn't a way to get a good ending after all that was done. We could have gotten a decent last fight at least, but even that would require Kishi nerfing both characters badly.




jayjay32 said:


> Wow, are people judging the ending before we even get to see it? How about we actually read the next 5 chapters and then give our opinion-piece? Like I said, the final chapter will be extended without a doubt. And Kishimoto has been planning this forever.




There's no way, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> Wow, are people judging the ending before we even get to see it? How about we actually read the next 5 chapters and then give our opinion-piece? Like I said, the final chapter will be extended without a doubt. And Kishimoto has been planning this forever.



Your not going to end a manga like this in 5 chapters. That's just bad planning regardless of what one might say.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> After 5 weeks, there will be no more chapters coming out. Nothing new to talk about. Konoha telegrams and library activity is what keeps most of the Naruto section going.
> 
> 80% of this forum will go dead after the 1st month.



maybe everyone will band together for a different series.



Rion Uchiha said:


> I bet money he's getting heaps of hate mail right now.



i bet he's getting the same excessive amount of hate mail as he's been getting since like 2010.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh man.

Sasuke, the guy that resisted against the dark forces of TNJ for hundreds of chapters, will be converted by the quickest one in the series.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> Wow, are people judging the ending before we even get to see it?




Yes, we are. Like we judged Kaguya.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I wonder if the folks that were so obsessed with the idea that it should end on chapter 700 are happy to be right.
> 
> Bittersweet, I'm sure.
> 
> On one hand, gloating rights. On another, garbage ending.



Nope. Just happy.
I now the ending will be garbage no matter what. So may as well end it as soon as it can be ended.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2014)

And Kaguya predictions turned out to be right as well 

When NarutoForums goes dead, you guys can follow me to Beast's Lair


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 6, 2014)

Most of the shonen endings I've seen tend to be abrupt with half of the chapter being the end of the last fight and the other half a slap dash epilogue, I wonder why the concept of denouement seems so foreign to manga writers, maybe it's a symptom of serialization or something. 

It's finally ending though, like many I've been saying this would end before the movie, Kishi will probably let shueisha/anime handle the license like DBGT so maybe there will be non-canon filler for a year or two after it ends.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Oh man.
> 
> Sasuke, the guy that resisted against the dark forces of TNJ for hundreds of chapters, will be converted by the quickest one in the series.



LOL yep!!!


----------



## Butcher (Oct 6, 2014)

If Naruto and Sasuke actually fight, I'll read these last 5 chapters despite dropping it a long time ago.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2014)

Part 3 incoming. 

Chapter 700 is being reserved for the beginning of part 3. There is no way Kishi would end this manga without naruto being Hokage.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Isn't the movie like a few years ahead in the future? I doubt they would fight for a few years.
> 
> Of course the manga could end up as they clash for the last time and the 5 opening minutes of the movie could focus on the result of the fight.
> 
> But 90% of the movie would have to be about something else



I think you missed the 2nd half. Continuing to parallel Hashi/Madara's story could be the answer to what you're saying,. Remember when they finally *appeared *to be in agreement/peaceful after all their fighting - until Madara reverted back to crazy mode? We all know how much Kishi loves his parallels.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Nope. Just happy.
> I now the ending will be garbage no matter what. So may as well end it as soon as it can be ended.



There's a fundamental difference.

That was based on the general idea that the series quality had dropped.

But now it literally is impossible to write a satisfying ending.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> There is no way Kishi would---.




Famous last words right there.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Part 3 incoming.
> 
> Chapter 700 is being reserved for the beginning of part 3. *There is no way Kishi would end this manga without naruto being Hokage.*



believe it.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2014)

Spent chapters fighting with Itachi, chapters talking to the Hokage; in the end, Naruto just needed 4 chapters to whip his ass.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 6, 2014)

So this pretty much means that the manga will end without Naruto becoming Hokage and we'll probably have to wait until the end of a series of movies for that to happen. *sigh*


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

So Naruto is about to beat his ass? LOL.

You know this isn't too far off from the theorized ending that Naruto and Sasuke would clash with a chidori and Rasengan.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto gets potential, future, implied hokagedom.


That's it.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Part 3 incoming.
> 
> Chapter 700 is being reserved for the beginning of part 3. There is no way Kishi would end this manga without naruto being Hokage.



"There is no way Kishi would..." could have well been this manga's tagline for the last 5 years.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 6, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I think you missed the 2nd half. Continuing to parallel Hashi/Madara's story could be the answer to what you're saying,. Remember when they finally *appeared *to be in agreement/peaceful after all their fighting? We all know how much Kishi loves his parallels.



How many times one can tell the same shit over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over  and over and over and over again?


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> OMG!    I want to be happy but I didn't expect it to end like this   Expected a bit more closure then just a fight and an end.  I'm glad the series is ending, but something big is missing.  Not just the fight but reviving everyone from Zetsufication and finding out wtf was going on with Mama Kaguya, Hamura, what is the actual story behind the reincarnation brothers and what the reception will be with Sasuke and how will he survive in a world where everyone wants him dead unless Naruto himself is his personal bodyguard he is already the one who people will put all their hate on.
> 
> Not to mention Kakashi's face and Tenten's clan.



That's SO true. I didin't think about tht. It's going to end a chapter after the fight? or is it ending after the fight immediately??/ i thought kishi said there wouild be a closing arc. I guess he meant Naruto: The Last...


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't believe its ending after all this time. As much as I despise it now, I'm still gonna feel sad. Oh well, at least no more frustrating stuff to deal with week after week. The final chapter is guaranteed to be long though.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Corvida said:


> How many times one can tell the same shit over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over  and over and over and over again?



Until it stops selling, of course  (aka never). You are doomed to suffer through the repeats *forever*.

There are several possible ways to make Sasuke the villain in the movie, I'm just rolling with Hashi/Madara copy because that's Kishi's style.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 6, 2014)

I have followed this manga since chapter 1 for 15 years, man I have to skip classes just to watch the anime. I guess I'll read the manga again and watch the anime all over


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

I guess we're going to have one of those endings where there's some sort of timeskip. We'll see Naruto finish up his fight with Sasuke...and perhaps a fast forward to the future where he sits ontop of Konoha as Hokage. Not bad I guess, but it is really sad.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Proper closing.





Call me naive, but i'll give Kishi the benefit of the doubt. He has likely planned the ending for years.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

Confused. Why did they switch editors at the last minute lol?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> OMG!    I want to be happy but I didn't expect it to end like this   Expected a bit more closure then just a fight and an end.  I'm glad the series is ending, but something big is missing.  Not just the fight but reviving everyone from Zetsufication and finding out wtf was going on with Mama Kaguya, Hamura, what is the actual story behind the reincarnation brothers and what the reception will be with Sasuke and how will he survive in a world where everyone wants him dead unless Naruto himself is his personal bodyguard he is already the one who people will put all their hate on.
> 
> Not to mention Kakashi's face and Tenten's clan.



Yep.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 6, 2014)

Raiden said:


> I guess we're going to have one of those endings where there's some sort of timeskip. We'll see Naruto finish up his fight with Sasuke...and perhaps a fast forward to the future where he sits ontop of Konoha as Hokage. Not bad I guess, but it is really sad.




That would suck. I want to see the moment where Naruto is actually passed down the title of Hokage, and all of his classmates reactions. I'd feel trolled if we skipped past that.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Confused. Why did they switch editors at the last minute lol?



Yeah whats up with that. 

"hey you're hired!"

"Yay-"

"Manga is ending within few months btw."

"What-"


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Yes, we are. Like we judged Kaguya.



She was well judged, that fucking failure.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

How they gonna find the time to carve Naruto's face in the Hokage mountain?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> "There is no way Kishi would..." could have well been this manga's tagline for the last 5 years.





rac585 said:


> believe it.





Amanda said:


> Famous last words right there.



Not funny. ..This shit hurts. 

I won't get to see my boy become Hokage.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

Might not watch the movie now to be honest.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

I would lol if Sakura remains unconscious for the next 5 chapters and wakes up at the end


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> How they gonna find the time to carve Naruto's face in the Hokage mountain?



Plenty of time to do it.

Off-screen, like his title.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Plenty of time to do it.
> 
> Off-screen, like his title.



Good thing Sasuke's ass whooping won't be off-screen.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 6, 2014)

The fight gets put "on hold" in the coming chapters.

Naruto vs Sasuke will resume and conclude in The Last.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 6, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> i'm talking about NF,not just Naruto section.
> Naruto section will complete die.don't think 80% of NF would die yet though.



It wont.

If the forum was pretty much ONLY the naruto section, then yes i'd recommend looking for a new e-hangout.

Plenty of other sections that see constant activity, and one of the holy trinity is still going, so i'm not worried.

The nardo-tardo's think too highly of themselves, if they think they're taking the forums w/ them in a few weeks


----------



## G (Oct 6, 2014)

naruto will TnJ sasuke back to Konoha


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 6, 2014)

Final fight will happen OFF PANEL, it would be a downgrade after a fight against a being who can create UNIVERSES, and we all know every technique that Naruto and Sasuke can use. So there is nothing left to show, it would be a "more of the same" which is completely unnecessary and a waste of time.

So he has had 4-5 chapters to properly close the manga and make Kakashi the 6th Hokage with his face finally revealed.

Then what about Kaguya's army and her enemy? He will be the main villain of the sequel.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 6, 2014)

Too soon. 5 weeks are not enough to resolve everything unless those chapters have longer pages, but I doubt it.

It was pretty sad news to see Naruto is ending.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 6, 2014)

Inb4 Hagoromo says that now that Naruto and Sasuke resolved the long-lasting сonflict and saved the world, he has a request. For them to go with him to save his brother Hamura from rabbit aliens in another dimention. Let the new training session begin. Lets meet in part 3, kids, after Kishi`s half-year break. Until that here is a movie as a bridge to new adventures for you


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

lol Tazmo is going to push dat button.


----------



## SLB (Oct 6, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> OP Forums yo.



word.

some of you fuckers need to pick the series up and start flooding the ol library.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 6, 2014)

Meh what ever happens happens. At the end of it all it was a fun ride. Though i still feel the uprupt ending means its just gonna present a part 3 seeing how I said this fight is ending exactly like part 1 Vote. Wouldnt be the first time a manga "ended" and came back shortly with an altered name.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 6, 2014)

5 chapters for Naruto vs. Sasuke + end of series is abrupt. I think Kishimoto has had enough of this grueling work, now after 15 years. Toriyama wanted to end DB after a fraction of that time, but was made to go longer.

I can't help but think that the canon series will live on a bit longer through movies/anime. This gives Kishi the ability to tie up a number of things while working at a much more manageable pace, and gives him time to spend with his family. It also helps out the sales of the movies, after how well RTN did.

The series has been on a slow decline for a while now, still very tolerable for many years; a fuckin blast to read, in fact. The last 2 years the decline sped up a bit though...and I have found myself disappointed more often than not. 

I'm happy I can move on, though. It's just such a shame that it had to fizzle out to a stop like this. I'm at least happy that Naruto vs. Sasuke happens, after all.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm just glad this train wreck of a manga is coming to an end. The last 200 chapters or so have been so blatantly terrible it's almost a joke

The only thing that keeps me reading is because I spent so many years following it(almost from the start) and would be a waste to give it up more then half way


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 6, 2014)

Not to mention kishi practically spoiled the ending with Naruto and Sasuke design. Its quite clear Sasuke doesnt return to Konoha based on his attire


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Bottom page'd.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

Bleach will be next after this, from what I heard it's coming to an end in 2015. Then I will have no weekly manga to follow apart from only a few monthly ones I read. Will need to pick up a new series soon.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Meh what ever happens happens. At the end of it all it was a fun ride. Though i still feel the uprupt ending means its just gonna present a part 3 seeing how I said this fight is ending exactly like part 1 Vote. Wouldnt be the first time a manga "ended" and came back shortly with an altered name.



^Osama bin Sasuke.

It looks like it's going to be a somber ending. Which I respect.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Good thing Sasuke's ass whooping won't be off-screen.



Still gonna be 2:1 in Sasuke's favor.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

Is the name of the forum still gonna remain "Narutoforums"?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 6, 2014)

The Last Naruto Movie is suppose to connect the Manga to the New Era Project.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 6, 2014)

When Naruto ends, that's my tie to the weeaboo manga/anime side of the internet well and truly cut. I don't follow any other series.

I don't know how to feel about this...


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, this feels rushed as hell. 

I can't possibly see a good ending coming out of this. Granted, I couldn't see a good ending coming out of this if it were longer, considering how bad the story has gotten..


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto is the only manga I have been following and i cant think of following any other manga. Eventhough I like handful of anime, i dont think i will read any of its manga. Naruto manga end will definitely an end of era for me


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Might not watch the movie now to be honest.



There is that incredibly annoying problem where the DVD will not be released until 6-8 months later. So you can easily settle for a shitty spoiler-summary of the movie - like the rest of us will no doubt.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Good thing Sasuke's ass whooping won't be off-screen.



I've been ready for years, man. 

Both that and Sasuke's TNJ.

I'm sure nothing will stop the massive fandom gloating, but I don't know how I or any other Sauce fan is supposed to feel anything about a fact that has been known for that long.

You know what's not happening, though?

The one-sided battle some folks want so badly.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Yep.



kind of wish someone to shop naruto hair/whiskers on this gif cause that's basically how i feel about the whole movie ending shit.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 6, 2014)

Kali95 said:


> you also have to keep in mind their current manga powerups are only temporary, that could open a door or two



No, they aren't.

Sasuke's character design for the movie still shows Rinnegan, and Rikudou mentioned the bijuus all using Naruto as their meeting place thanks to their chakra in him.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 6, 2014)

This forum will evolve to onepieceforum or faitytailforum, a little change but a year of adaptation.

Things happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto will have a sequel or a part 3. 
The last - Naruto the movie is just an opening for the bigger project called; new era.

Hell they even got a new editor to... 
The project will bridge the Naruto manga to its sequel while Kishi takes a huge break before he starts the sequel/part 3 again.

You better belive it... cuz Kishi loves the money.
Worst case scenario would be him continuing the manga with movies like DBZ does.


But Naruto is not even hokage in the movies ( and the movie si after the manga )
So stay tuned people


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2014)

Worst part about the ending is we won't see Naruto become Hokage. It seems somewhat trivial but I'd argue that, in itself, is testament to how much the series deteriorated. It's one of the things that made people emotionally invested in the character but it has essentially been thrown in the trash heap. Rather than have him receive power up after power up, Kishimoto should have had him progress through the ranks; have him actually grow as a competent leader whilst keeping things appropriately scaled so that him achieving the Hokage rank is actually a fitting place to end the series.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 6, 2014)

It's been 9 years for me. I'll feel a sense of loss that something I used to do regularly for the last decade is gone, but a bigger part of me is glad that the series cannot be tarnished any further.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

The fact that it's called the "New Era Project" and also the fact that Naruto's not going to be Hokage in a few chapters is proof that the series will continue in some form. Whether it's just movies, anime or a sequel manga is up for debate.

It's been around 12 years for me. I'm just shocked that the manga's ending like this, at least right now. Kinda stupid on Kishi's part.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2014)

whatever you want to say, the manga series is ending. That's just the truth


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact that it's called the "New Era Project" and also the fact that Naruto's not going to be Hokage in a few chapters is proof that the series will continue in some form. Whether it's just movies, anime or a sequel manga is up for debate.
> 
> It's been around 12 years for me. I'm just shocked that the manga's ending like this, at least right now. Kinda stupid on Kishi's part.



the child is too powerful, and even Sasuke returned to konoha in the movie. I don't see how can there be part 3. Kishi will have to make even the weakest foe as powerful as Kaguya, if not stronger for him/her to stand a chance or even last more than a second.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, I know that the manga seems to be ending, soon, but for there to be an official announcement of it truly makes it tragic. I have been following this series for many years and have grown fond of its world, its characters, and its battles, so I definitely shall miss it after it ends.

I believe that five chapters is too soon, meaning that Kishimoto shall have to make Naruto and Sasuke's fight very short, so that there is also time for a proper conclusion. I do hope that the final chapter features a distant finale, showing the series several years into the future, and I also am very much hoping that Kishimoto also takes an official stance regarding romantic pairings, rather than leaving the fans in suspense on that subject.

Once this series ends, I shall have one less weekly series to follow, but I am not likely to follow a new series to replace it, since I wish to reduce the amount of time that I spend using my computer for leisurely activities. Yes, I shall certainly be sad after this series has ended.


----------



## pararemix (Oct 6, 2014)

*So a 15 year old manga will end on a cliffhanger?*

I guess the $$$$ will always triumph. They know that fans will be forced to see the movie in order to witness the "true ending".

What happened to integrity, Kishi? The -complete- story should be in the serialization; not in some friggin' movie.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact that it's called the "New Era Project" and also the fact that Naruto's not going to be Hokage in a few chapters is proof that the series will continue in some form. Whether it's just movies, anime or a sequel manga is up for debate.
> 
> It's been around 12 years for me. I'm just shocked that the manga's ending like this, at least right now. Kinda stupid on Kishi's part.




I'm almost sure it'll just be a series of movies and/or some sort of anime-only continuation.

If there was going to be a Part III of the manga then Shonen Jump wouldn't have said the manga was ending. After all, when Part I ended they didn't try to bill it as the end of the manga.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol. i swear the whole fanbase has turned against kishimoto. we should like have a massive riot against kishi and fly over to his house and occupy the streets. Lol.

Saying "You murdered  Naruto Shippuden!! Give us Decency or Burn!!" Lol.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact that it's called the "New Era Project" and also the fact that Naruto's not going to be Hokage in a few chapters is proof that the series will continue in some form. Whether it's just movies, anime or a sequel manga is up for debate.
> 
> It's been around 12 years for me. I'm just shocked that the manga's ending like this, at least right now. Kinda stupid on Kishi's part.



Its all good we need to start fresh... we must kill the dead horse and take care of a new young hourse... that can live and have sense 



Gunners said:


> Worst part about the ending is we won't see Naruto become Hokage. It seems somewhat trivial but I'd argue that, in itself, is testament to how much the series deteriorated. It's one of the things that made people emotionally invested in the character but it has essentially been thrown in the trash heap. Rather than have him receive power up after power up, Kishimoto should have had him progress through the ranks; have him actually grow as a competent leader whilst keeping things appropriately scaled so that him achieving the Hokage rank is actually a fitting place to end the series.



Will see Naruto hokage... in the sequel/part 3


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Chaelius (Oct 6, 2014)

MYJC said:


> I'm almost sure it'll just be a series of movies and/or some sort of anime-only continuation.
> 
> If there was going to be a Part III of the manga then Shonen Jump wouldn't have said the manga was ending. After all, when Part I ended they didn't try to bill it as the end of the manga.



A lot of people still cling to a canon Part 3 even when it's obvious that Kishi is done with Naruto, the possible continuation will be anime original shit and maybe a few spinoffs handed to other authors like Rock Lee and Sasuke SD.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe Kishi has had these final 5 chapters ready and waiting for a while now, which could mean they're super long, which wouldn't make the fact that we only have 5 weeks left such a bad thing.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 6, 2014)

-JT- said:


> When Naruto ends, that's my tie to the weeaboo manga/anime side of the internet well and truly cut. I don't follow any other series.
> 
> I don't know how to feel about this...





Pocalypse said:


> Bleach will be next after this, from what I heard it's coming to an end in 2015. Then I will have no weekly manga to follow apart from only a few monthly ones I read. Will need to pick up a new series soon.



wish i had more time to quote everyone who said this but ONE PIECE BABY. join the opverse. we'll accept u.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 6, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Maybe Kishi has had these final 5 chapters ready and waiting for a while now, which could mean they're super long, which wouldn't make the fact that we only have 5 weeks left such a bad thing.




That would involve long term planning.
And by now you should know, that Kishi doesn't plan shit.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 6, 2014)

Going to miss my weekly asspulls.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Fireball said:


> Going to miss my weekly asspulls.



Aww, so tsundere.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 6, 2014)

_* SaiST's expectations for the upcoming fight hit rock bottom._


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


> _* SaiST's expectations for the upcoming fight hit rock bottom._



Remember Madara vs Hashirama @Vote ? 

Most of the fight will get offpaneled.  We'll see the highlights.

Top kek


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I've been ready for years, man.
> 
> Both that and Sasuke's TNJ.
> 
> ...



Nauto: Bring that ass here boy.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

oooh, kinky.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


> _* SaiST's expectations for the upcoming fight hit rock bottom._



Why would you have any in the first place?


----------



## lathia (Oct 6, 2014)

Glorious.... About time. I will be free!!!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't want to be free!


----------



## ZE (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't get any lower than letting the anime team end the story for you. The manga should always take priority. The story should end in the manga with a somewhat satisfying conclusion that tries to give closure to the main characters. Somehow, I get the feeling we won't get any of that. I'll be disappointed if the manga ends with a "to be continued in the movies" note in the last panel.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 6, 2014)

I want to see just how badly Kishi wraps this all up in five chapters. 

There is going to be a lot of butthurt, because I'll be my last dollar that it will be worse than expected.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 6, 2014)

Knew it was coming one day but still gonna miss it.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

I will be ok with the manga continuing in a different way than before:a once in a month/2 months serialization or something similar on a different magazine.Having it end with a movie doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Remember Madara vs Hashirama @Vote ?
> 
> Most of the fight will get offpaneled.  We'll see the highlights.
> 
> Top kek



700 chapter of build-up. Fight get offpaneled.

Kishi..


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 6, 2014)

*This is some Aizen Vs Ichigo level Bullshit*

I mean seriously, the most hyped battle of the damn manga, And yet it only 5 chapters(maybe even 4)

Fuck this


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 6, 2014)

Its going to be even more Bullshit when Naruto loses lol.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 6, 2014)

Sasuke defeating Naruto within 5 chapters will just be the Icing on the Cake. Kishi Greatest Troll.


----------



## Invec (Oct 6, 2014)

12 years of following it some shape or form.... but what gets me is having to watch the movie to get the conclusion....


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd really like to know what caused this because I doubt that Kishi just doesn't care about his manga anymore.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

I think Naruto and Sasuke are going to die.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 6, 2014)

It's a good thing I found Assassination Classroom.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> A lot of people still cling to a canon Part 3 even when it's obvious that Kishi is done with Naruto, the possible continuation will be anime original shit and maybe a few spinoffs handed to other authors like Rock Lee and Sasuke SD.



Because no one is surprised. The biggest thing was the ending quickly. Thought it would be done by the movie release not 5 chapters. When the movie was announced. It was Blatantly stated that "The Last"Naruto Movie will connect the Original Manga to the "new era project" With time skip designs created for alot of characters so far. It pretty much screams part 3. Or A Continuation of the "series".


----------



## Space (Oct 6, 2014)

let me predict, the conclusion of the fight will be off paneled and the final chapter we won't see sasuke or naruto, only kakashi as the hokage and sakura by his side.

not gonna be sad that this manga is finally ending.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 6, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> let me predict, the conclusion of the fight will be off paneled and the final chapter we won't see sasuke or naruto, only kakashi as the hokage and sakura by his side.
> 
> not gonna be sad that this manga is finally ending.




_Oh...you wanted to know what happened to Naruto and Sasuke? Be sure to watch the new Naruto movie coming out next month then..._ 


Would be the worst troll ever.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

MYJC said:


> _Oh...you wanted to know what happened to Naruto and Sasuke? Be sure to watch the new Naruto movie coming out next month then..._
> 
> 
> Would be the worst troll ever.



It'll piss off a shit load of people but this is hilariously the best way to make money


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wknP5Mxmuzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

I hate this Kakashi is hokage shit. All because Obito said so? Come on most want to see the last chapter with Naruto as hokage but this movie kinda crapped everything about the manga. Don't think the movie date can be moved, sadly. The only other reason Kakashi is hokage is because Naruto disappears for few years and so Kakashi is made hokage or something.

Kishi should have dropped Kaguya and stuck with Madara and then right after  Naruto vs Sasuke fight. Team 7 teamwork crap could have worked against Madara as well.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke defeating Naruto within 5 chapters will just be the Icing on the Cake. Kishi Greatest Troll.



wow, you're way too delusional.


----------



## Drums (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, seems Kishi kept his biggest troll for the end.


----------



## Ganta (Oct 6, 2014)

Make that 4 Weeks, or 3, if you allow for accumulated flashbacks.


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hopefully the remaining chapters will be 2-3x the regular amount of pages....


----------



## Space (Oct 6, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> It'll piss off a shit load of people but this is hilariously the best way to make money





MYJC said:


> _Oh...you wanted to know what happened to Naruto and Sasuke? Be sure to watch the new Naruto movie coming out next month then..._
> 
> 
> Would be the worst troll ever.



I wasn't even kidding about my comment, I think there's  decent chance they will pull that shit.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm disappointed that Naruto vs Sasuke will be short but I'm glad this damn manga is finally ending. The manga really should had ended a few years ago with Pain. The manga got worst after that. I wish that I didn't have to endure the nonsense with Madara and the entire war. Hopefully Kishi will troll the pairing fanboys/girls by not making a single one canon.


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't wait for Naruto GT.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Fireball said:


> Going to miss my weekly asspulls.







lathia said:


> Glorious.... About time. I will be free!!!!





Luiz said:


> I don't want to be free!



top notch to both of you.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> [YOUTUBE]wknP5Mxmuzw[/YOUTUBE]



I would give you a napkin but I've used them all at this point...

Wait, there still is a dry one.



[YOUTUBE]v2w699fJsAQ[/YOUTUBE]


Aaaand it's gone.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I would give you a napkin but I've used them all at this point...
> 
> Wait, there still is a dry one.
> 
> ...



Nooo. 

[YOUTUBE]V6TTavJAGAQ[/YOUTUBE]

The feels.


----------



## Keishin (Oct 6, 2014)

How? Sasuke>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

My Favorite opening and favorite arc.

[YOUTUBE]8phIatHpdfo[/YOUTUBE]

Good bye Naruto


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm leaving. Enough tears.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

the feels im gonna get when i finish the last chapter...

i can still remember when i started watching naruto episodes on youtube all those years ago.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

^
You mean a year ago ?


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

Lucky I don't have these feels that you people are having, started it like two years ago.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

still the best opening by far. 

[YOUTUBE]mwgnJ1WGajw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruse (Oct 6, 2014)

Crazy to think how much time I've invested into this manga.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

Still shocked that Kishi basically raped his manga with a porcelain dick these past years. Not sure how one man can fuck up a series this much. 

Kishi basically said


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^
> You mean a year ago ?





more like 7-8 years ago


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> still the best opening by far.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mwgnJ1WGajw[/YOUTUBE]



all of my yeses

itachi 

jiraiya


----------



## Sabox (Oct 6, 2014)

i think naruto is all a dream and not real

i mean explain talking frogs and dogs?


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

Wonder what this site will change its name to. Can't keep it has *Naruto*forums given its ending. People are gonna start leaving, and I'm sure they don't want to lose members.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> still the best opening by far.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mwgnJ1WGajw[/YOUTUBE]



Meh. Part 2 openings don't bring the same feels that the Part 1 openings do.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 6, 2014)

I just can't believe how a mangaka who worked almost 15 years for a manga can fuck up the ending so badly. All the efforts he payed for this manga were in the end so meaningsless.

Kishimoto just trolled himself.

I am still sad, because i am reading this manga since 9 fucking years.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Meh. Part 2 openings don't bring the same feels that the Part 1 openings do.



still superior though 



$Kakashi$ said:


> Wonder what this site will change its name to. Can't keep it has *Naruto*forums given its ending. People are gonna start leaving, and I'm sure they don't want to lose members.



People won't leave just because of the name, they'll lose potential members because of the name.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey genius, mangaka in japan gets almost nothing for work using their franchise. Except chapters sold in serial form.
if you're not top 100, you have barely enough to eat and pay rant.

You must sell at least 140 000 mangas / year to get paid more than a random office clerk.

However if you can get in the Top 10 ...
Well, on the 10 richest people in japan, 6 are Mangaka. It's really the survival of the fittest.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

The Red Dog Akainu said:


> i think naruto is all a dream and not real
> 
> i mean explain talking frogs and dogs?



drugs.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't have an issue with Ichigo vs Aizen. It was just everything after that... What a fucking embarrassment. He's a human/soul reaper/hollow/Quincey. His sword was really the Quincey king and his inner hollow was really his sword all along. Now they're gonna have Mayuri save Hitsugaya like he would have given a fuck... Only part I've liked so far was how randomly and brutally they killed off Kira. The rest was trash


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hey genius, mangaka in japan gets almost nothing for work using their franchise. Except chapters sold in serial form.
> if you're not top 100, you have barely enough to eat and pay rant.
> 
> You must sell at least 140 000 mangas / year to get paid more than a random office clerk.
> ...





The All Unknowing said:


> I didn't have an issue with Ichigo vs Aizen. It was just everything after that... What a fucking embarrassment. He's a human/soul reaper/hollow/Quincey. His sword was really the Quincey king and his inner hollow was really his sword all along. Now they're gonna have Mayuri save Hitsugaya like he would have given a fuck... Only part I've liked so far was how randomly and brutally they killed off Kira. The rest was trash


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

Itachі said:


> People won't leave just because of the name, they'll lose potential members because of the name.



This forum will start to get even more inactive than it is currently after Naruto ends I think. At least imo this forums was a lot more active when I joined. And that's only three years ago.


----------



## Muah (Oct 6, 2014)

Can everybody agree that naruto is the worst franchise ever and one piece is loads better.

Though as a naruhina fan I am a  little raging right now. I mean he blatantly used naruhina through out the manga to keep fans like me who don't give a darn about anything else.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

saikyou said:


> This forum will start to get even more inactive than it is currently after Naruto ends I think. At least imo this forums was a lot more active when I joined. And that's only three years ago.



I know this, just said that it wasn't because of the name.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

oh ok. sorry missed that



Muah said:


> Can everybody agree that naruto is the worst franchise ever


no




> one piece is loads better.


one piece has been mostly garbage for two years now. at least nardo's chapters have been enjoyable.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hey genius, mangaka in japan gets almost nothing for work using their franchise. Except chapters sold in serial form.
> if you're not top 100, you have barely enough to eat and pay rant.
> 
> You must sell at least 140 000 mangas / year to get paid more than a random office clerk.
> ...



daaaaaaaaaaaamn, son :amazed


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

New info 



takL said:


> nope. this monday had wsj#45 with the chap 694. *wsj#50 should be with chap#699.*





takL said:


> kishs assistant tweeted  last week that he did 39 pages with 7 other assistants in 3 days.
> even kish had to help them.
> *and that the chaps are 2 pages longer than usual*.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

>only 2 pages longer

fucking kishi


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

2 pages?  

i was hoping for like 20


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2014)

> even kish had to help them.



Kishi confirmed lazy.


----------



## Solar (Oct 6, 2014)

One down, two to go. Wrap it up, Kubo and Oda.


----------



## Shadow050 (Oct 6, 2014)

conflicted as i may be about this... i've long felt some kinda way since Kishi OD'd on my my dude. 

the handling of Neji's death (hell, his life too considering his treatment or lack thereof in part 2) more or less prevented proper closure for me and plenty of Neji fans. 

it will be interesting to see how people react and are affected if this is mishandled like many people are apparently concerned about with this "only 5 more chapters" thing.... (which is actually a lil bit of a mystery to me since, if it's ending n the END of November, there's 8 weeks [and therefore chapters, no?] until that time. and if it's supposed to end at chapter 700, that means it's actually 6 chapters left for us to read, but w/e).


----------



## slumpy (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't believe the story is ending by kishi. Maybe Naruto naruto shippuden has his ending, and a new naruto part 3 is coming.

Because let's face it: The batle right now has absolutly no point!

We know sasuke is going to fail his goal in this fight (prove the movie project), naruto is going to survive. 

Next kishi is building up to this manga for 12 years, and would end the hole story in 5 chapters.... and dreg out the Kaguya fight???? Making paralels with naruto/RS, sasuke/Hamura etc. Introducing the purpose of MT, etc. And the maincharecters back story is not even come to place. We know where Uchiha comes from, but we know nothing of the Naruto's clan. Saying they are senju branch and good at sealing. Is like the only thing we know about the uchiha is they have sharingan.



Did kishi also end the Naruto manga serial and then started naruto shippuden?

If so I dont believe shit, that the story is ending by kishi!

Part 3 is coming


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

I honestly think that if Naruto became an anime-only series and if they switched out whoever wrote the series, it'll end up being better than the bullshit we've been forced to deal with these past years. 

Shit completely fell off a cliff once Pain was defeated. Sure there were great parts but it seems the longer it went on, the worse it became. I think everyone can agree, even people who dislike others, that the manga completely flipped and shit shouldn't have happened the way it did. 

It was fucked up.

I'd bitch slap Kishi if I could. This man really turned a great series into a pile of shit. Even part 2 stuff like Sasuke vs Deidara was amazing.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> One down, two to go. Wrap it up, Kubo and Oda.



bleach is not gonna last long. the sales are terrible from what I've heard.


----------



## Mako (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll still probably be roaming around the forums once it ends. I've got plenty of subforums to keep me occupied.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

Mhm, this isn't the end of my NF career.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't considered the series good in a very time, but for a few years Naruto was the one thing anchoring me to this forum and the thing I basically dedicated most of my posting to. It's going to be legitimately disheartening to see it end, especially on such an... underwhelming note.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 6, 2014)

*Is this manga really being rushed into ending for a damn movie?!*

At first when people said that I thought it was just a joke or a paranoid fear. After all, ALL Naruto movies have been non canon. Including the Mugen Tsukuyomi film which had high chances of being canon.

But after seeing Naruto is really ending on chapter 700 , it seems to be true.

If this is true....... I don't even know what to say. Seems Kishimoto really is going to end a 15+ year old series for the sake of a movie. That has to be the worst series prostitution I have ever seen. Which would explain a lot of things, like Madara fight being skipped, Kaguya fight ending in such a lame way and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Obito dominated the story since his reveal


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

kishi pls, au of lelbito as hokage


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't like this story anymore, but I have to go back and rewatch/reread the highlights and favorite scenes in these coming weeks. For old times sake.

Also an NF highlight reel of all the best chapter reactions and threads 

That'll be my celebration


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Man up people every end has a new start... until naruto gets hokageship the story will continue...
And he is not even hokage in the last 
It will continue in a sequel/part 3


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I honestly think that if Naruto became an anime-only series and if they switched out whoever wrote the series, it'll end up being better than the bullshit we've been forced to deal with these past years.
> 
> Shit completely fell off a cliff once Pain was defeated. Sure there were great parts but it seems the longer it went on, the worse it became. I think everyone can agree, even people who dislike others, that the manga completely flipped and shit shouldn't have happened the way it did.
> 
> ...



Look at the bright side. Because its so damn bad, it won't hurt nearly as much to see it go.


----------



## StickaStick (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I honestly think that if Naruto became an anime-only series and if they switched out whoever wrote the series, it'll end up being better than the bullshit we've been forced to deal with these past years.
> 
> Shit completely fell off a cliff once Pain was defeated. Sure there were great parts but it seems the longer it went on, the worse it became. I think everyone can agree, even people who dislike others, that the manga completely flipped and shit shouldn't have happened the way it did.
> 
> ...



Tbh, the cracks started to show around the time Itachi was revealed as a "good guy" and effectively made Sasuke all about him. Things only continued to get worse as Nagato was introduced with no foreshowings or proper back-story whatsoever; he was literally given some tacked-on explanation relating him to Jiraiya in order to make him important and give him a potential reason to bond with Naruto.

 Kishi's poor writing should have been evident even back then. But I think like most fans (myself included) didn't really care because everything else was still tight and there were still redeeming qualities to be had. It's only just recently that these bad habits of Kishi's have really reared their ugly head and the situation is effectively made worse by the fact that there's no such redeeming qualities to cover it up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

incredible, i'll be done with this site in 5 weeks, do I have any final trolls left?

will I die when the manga ends?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

More news 



mayumi said:


> So, is the 39 pages one the ending chapter or 2 separate chapter?





takL said:


> a chap and an extra, maybe for the upcoming official fan book or for the movie.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

fuck that, fucking kishi

what a dick


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

So, there is only fanbook? O_o
I was hoping for the 4th Databook!


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I honestly think that if Naruto became an anime-only series and if they switched out whoever wrote the series, it'll end up being better than the bullshit we've been forced to deal with these past years.



Do you even watch the anime?  Because if you do and you have this opinion... well, I suppose there's no accounting for taste, but... that shit is worthless. Bring me Kishi any day.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> @takL is it true that Sasuke is acting as bodyguard to Hokage Kakashi in the movie?





takL said:


> thats merely speculation on the words in the book jackets that come with advance tickets.




I think his a protector of all konoha not just kakashi... something like Killer Bee is to the cloud village !


----------



## StickaStick (Oct 6, 2014)

If there's no 4th DB Kishi should be ashamed of himself and not sleep very well at night!



ch1p said:


> Do you even watch the anime?  Because if you do and you have this opinion... well, I suppose there's no accounting for taste, but... that shit is worthless. Bring me Kishi any day.



I don't know about that. The good and bad seems to even itself out. For instance, the recent Kakashi vs. Obito fight was done masterfully whereas most would agree it  was shit in the manga. However, then you have shit like two eps. ago where all the tension was taken out of it with the shitty animation. The budget is what's really holding it back. If they could get that taken care of then I would bet that the quality wouldn't be any noticeably worse then what Kishi's been giving up recently (not that that's a standard to hold yourself to, but still).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Look at the bright side. Because its so damn bad, it won't hurt nearly as much to see it go.



It's more disappointment than anything. People are less shocked by the fact that it's actually ending but rather how it's ending. It's like in Rocky III if as soon as the Rocky and Clubber fight starts the screen changes and we see Rocky and Apollo walk into the ring and THEN it ends. 

Just no satisfaction. 





StickaStick said:


> Tbh, the cracks started to show around the time Itachi was revealed as a "good guy" and effectively made Sasuke all about him. Things only continued to get worse as Nagato was introduced with no foreshowings or proper back-story whatsoever; he was literally given some tacked-on explanation relating him to Jiraiya in order to make him important and give him a potential reason to bond with Naruto.
> 
> Kishi's poor writing should have been evident even back then. But I think like most fans (myself included) didn't really care because everything else was still tight and there were still redeeming qualities to be had. It's only just recently that these bad habits of Kishi's have really reared their ugly head and the situation is effectively made worse by the fact that there's no such redeeming qualities to cover it up.



Exactly right, exactly. Sasuke's character had the most change out of everyone and honestly it should not have been that way. He should have gradually shifted to the dark side but since the Itachi meeting, his character has been wishy-washy and now it's all evil. I mean we knew it would happen but how it happened, how quickly this fight will be, how crazy this whole thing has happened. It's just shocking to really think about it. 

Most of us looked at the bright side of the manga while being shocked at the bad stuff. Come to find out it was far worse than anyone expected. Even the good portions of the series in which you looked up to ended up being overshadowed by the negatives. We're supposed to be happy that Naruto and Sasuke are finally fighting but because it happened so soon, because the fight won't even be 5 chapters, because we know the manga is ending, it's like the hype is sucked out of it. That's how it's been with numerous moments in part 2. 





ch1p said:


> Do you even watch the anime?  Because if you do and you have this opinion... well, I suppose there's no accounting for taste, but... that shit is worthless. Bring me Kishi any day.



I'm saying they need to switch out the current writers as a whole rather than Kishi and the anime crew and it would be a good series. If they keep the current crop, it just wouldn't work out. After seeing how this manga is now, I just don't even know what to think. I'm still too shocked by this whole mess.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

StickaStick said:


> I don't know about that. The good and bad seems to even itself out. For instance, the recent Kakashi vs. Obito fight was done masterfully whereas most would agree it  was shit in the manga. However, then you have shit like two eps. ago where all the tension was taken out of it with the shitty animation. The budget is what's really holding it back. If they could get that taken care of then I would bet that the quality wouldn't be any noticeably worse then what Kishi's been giving up recently (not that that's a standard to hold yourself to, but still).



I've been disappointed for the whole of shitppuden. The very little that is good, trampled by the very large that is bad. Honestly, I now only see what I like. I was planning on watching the Kakashi fight, since its Kakashi after all.

Though I am serious now. You recommend that fight? I will watch it then without feeling like wasting my time. I also liked the HashiMada eps.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 6, 2014)

You know when something finally sinks in? Like, it finally hits you? Yeah that just happened to me right now and I'm fucking sad as hell


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2014)

That's a strange merger of topics, this is now the sections movie thread too, among a couple other things


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> More news



So you're saying extra 2 pages (lol) for the rest of the chaps, then a 39 pages chap, and an extra chap? 

Man still looks little to me.



ch1p said:


> I've been disappointed for the whole of shitppuden. The very little that is good, trampled by the very large that is bad. Honestly, I now only see what I like. I was planning on watching the Kakashi fight, since its Kakashi after all.
> 
> Though I am serious now. You recommend that fight? I will watch it then without feeling like wasting my time. I also liked the HashiMada eps.



I recommend it as well, Kakashi vs obito is really good.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Oct 6, 2014)

Mid high school, I started to lose interest and stopped posting as much. Most of my fellow Golden Byakugam bretheren either got banned or stopped posting too. And I don't think phoenixblood or many of the Anti-NS members still post here either.

So over the past years, I've mainly lurked while rarely posting. Still, watching you guys post and argue with each other (while sometimes joining in) has been a lot of fun at times. Now that the manga is ending and some of you guys will leave soon after, I can't help but feel a bit sad. 

Here's hoping that the manga has a good ending and wraps things up well.


----------



## StickaStick (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I've been disappointed for the whole of shitppuden. The very little that is good, trampled by the very large that is bad. Honestly, I now only see what I like. I was planning on watching the Kakashi fight, since its Kakashi after all.
> 
> Though I am serious now. You recommend that fight? I will watch it then without feeling like wasting my time. I also liked the HashiMada eps.



Definitely. There are some wacky facial expressions and whatnot, but overall it's one of the best fights I think the anime has done period. It's not just me either, the fight was well received by pretty much everyone in the ep's anime thread when it come out.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 6, 2014)

this is great!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> So you're saying extra 2 pages (lol) for the rest of the chaps, then a 39 pages chap, and an extra chap?
> 
> Man still looks little to me.
> 
> ...



yes will get an extra chapter... people in japan suspect that the last chap will tie in with the movie...


----------



## kidgogeta (Oct 6, 2014)

First Kenichi now this. What's with these authors? We become emotionally invested because of all the years we've been following the characters and boom rushed ending.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

the last 3 chapters should link to  kickstarters that will raise money for the release of the chapter, minimum 1 million ea, to make up for all the piracy


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

It's just sad to see a series with such prestige, action, great plot points and great characters turn into this. 

I just can't believe they're ending it like this and then tying it into the movie. That's further proof to anyone who thought that there would be an epilogue and the movie would bridge the gap between the epilogue. Who really wants to see Naruto become Hokage through the movie? The main point of the series (besides Naruto becoming acknowledged) is him becoming Hokage. Then it gets shut down? 

That's just baffling to me. 
*
That's like LOTR ending just before they reach Mount Doom to destroy the One Ring and then, rather than seeing it in the movies or god forbid even reading about it, you have to watch an episodic webseries about what happened next.*

I can't believe that the WWE has better storylines than Naruto right now. That's shocking.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's more disappointment than anything. People are less shocked by the fact that it's actually ending but rather how it's ending. It's like in Rocky III if as soon as the Rocky and Clubber fight starts the screen changes and we see Rocky and Apollo walk into the ring and THEN it ends.
> 
> Just no satisfaction.



I see. How it's indeed is aweful indeed, since there are so many loose ends and things feel rushed. We're stuck between a rock and a hardplace too. How it's ending is indeed shitty, but if it continues we know its just gonna get worse.



Haruka Katana said:


> So you're saying extra 2 pages (lol) for the rest of the chaps, then a 39 pages chap, and an extra chap?
> 
> Man still looks little to me.



Considering the amount of pages, that's about as much content as 8 or 9 normal chaps or so? I expected at least that much for the fight alone.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2014)

I will probably stop coming to the forum after the Manga ends. There really is no other Manga that in treats me now. Maybe the breaker  but I doubt it will be the reason I would stay. Over the years I have stop going to other forums and just remained in this one. But tI'm to stop I guess. Sad to see Naruto end but it had to. Maybe some other Manga will catch my attention. I thought I was done with manga/ amine when DragonBall ended in the us. But then I began reading naruto.

Also I wonder if Kisha actually is trying to end it for the sale of the movie or because he thinks it has reached its conclusion.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Its not a coincidence that kishi ends the manga before the movie 

Think people


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 6, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> First Kenichi now this. What's with these authors? We become emotionally invested because of all the years we've been following the characters and boom rushed ending.



You can add Claymore, Kuroko no Basket and Tokyo Ghoul to the list of abrupt endings, I have no clue why so many mangaka write like that.


----------



## Synn (Oct 6, 2014)

Honestly, I'm glad it's coming to a close next month. The manga has been dreadful for a while now...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Considering the amount of pages, that's about as much content as 8 or 9 normal chaps or so? I expected at least that much for the fight alone.


Seems like it, my guess is the fight would be in 4 chapters but 19-20 pages each, the closure is 39 pages. Then the extra chapter ties in to the movie.



Chaelius said:


> You can add Claymore, Kuroko no Basket and *Tokyo Ghoul* to the list of abrupt endings, I have no clue why so many mangaka write like that.


Tokyo ghoul ending wasn't even an ending.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

waiting for the movie


----------



## rac585 (Oct 6, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> You know when something finally sinks in? Like, it finally hits you? Yeah that just happened to me right now and I'm fucking sad as hell



it's ok bro don't worry


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

We will know more about how the pace of the fight will go the upcoming chapter.


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

i cant wait for kishs new series.


----------



## Bissen (Oct 6, 2014)

5 weeks, huh... it's weird. I haven't been reading the manga from the beginning, but I've wathed the anime since 2006 or 2007. That's still a long time to watch/listen to the same story. Holy fuck. It's gonna feel kinda empty. Though I'll keep re-re-re-re-re-re-re-watching and re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-listen to the episodes; especially part one. 

Had player on shuffle, and came across Hiruzen vs. Orochimaru + Hashirama + Tobirama. Nostalgic. Epic. Good times.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 6, 2014)

I had to log on just to comment on this. Sad to see the series go!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> i cant wait for kishs new series.



Naruto: New Era 

I dont see him getting any fans into a series that has no relation to narutoverse...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

I've put anime on hold right at the start of the war arc, so still plenty to catch up to


----------



## Sabox (Oct 6, 2014)

102 viewers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

shit, the feels are hitting so hard I'm thinking I might actually need to play one of those X360/PS3 Naruto games later on 


they start from Part 1 IIRC, so dat nostalgia


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2014)

Someone hold me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2014)

This masterpiece ends, while a POS like One Piece will probably live on for another 20 years.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Oct 6, 2014)

it's ending .... but hey the Last Movie and the NEW ERA Project which I think will be an anime only thing. Still don't know how I feel about all this tbh.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's just sad to see a series with such prestige, action, great plot points and great characters turn into this.
> 
> I just can't believe they're ending it like this and then tying it into the movie. That's further proof to anyone who thought that there would be an epilogue and the movie would bridge the gap between the epilogue. Who really wants to see Naruto become Hokage through the movie? The main point of the series (besides Naruto becoming acknowledged) is him becoming Hokage. Then it gets shut down?
> 
> ...



Good post. What the fuck is wrong with Kishi? I may give entire Naruto 1/10 only because of such horrible betrayal for us fans. 

Like a few, Naruto was a part of my life.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 6, 2014)

Who knows, maybe Kishimoto always intended to end the manga on Chapter 700 and the fight here will be better paced with no filler compared to the last big fights?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't watch anime in like 2 years, and haven't watched any of that rock lee stuff.  Shoot, I skipped most of the filler which , while inconsequential, could carry me another 3 years.  Still though, fuck that


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 6, 2014)

this is the best Naruto news to reach my eyes in many many years...


talk about a series with a great concept and potential that was utterly ruined by poor execution.

at least now ill be free of this 10+ year habit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Someone hold me.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 6, 2014)

Some of you cry... But I'm happy and hope this is it for sure. Do not care about movies.

I will always remember part 1 and hope to forget part 2


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto: New Era
> 
> I dont see him getting any fans into a series that has no relation to narutoverse...



 i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
he on the other hand said "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
n "too early for a sequel"


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 6, 2014)

This shit be whack, yo. Thought it ending so soon would be insane, gee willikers

I wonder if this means the next Naruto game will be the definitive, Mizuki to current fight storyline.


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto GT is inevitable.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 6, 2014)

Kishi isn't trolling, you morons, he's only got like 10% control over his manga. WSJ can and will cancel/rush people to finish things when they want to. Do you understand nothing?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm surprised Bleach, which is _also_ on its final arc hasn't announced an ending date.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 6, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Kishi isn't trolling, you morons, he's only got like 10% control over his manga. WSJ can and will cancel/rush people to finish things when they want to. Do you understand nothing?



Proof that WSJ is to blame, not Kishi? I mean for example Kishi didn't even try to let Kaguya talk a little about her backstory or anything.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"



So is it a possible sign that the series will continue in some shape or form?


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 6, 2014)

Savior said:


> Should have ended 100 chapters ago honestly. It was dragged out way too long.



this times a 1000. its about damn time, this manga turned into something horrible.

part one was fun but part two took a big dump on what kishi built up in pt 1.

i am very happy to see it end and while it had decent moments it will always be an average story for me.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto part 3 is basically being confirmed
no way can he effectively wrap the story up in 5 chapters with extra pages
if it is ending, sad to see it go
Hopefully Bleach and One Piece end soon so SnK can finally get really big


----------



## MYJC (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"




Again, this sounds like an anime-only/series of movies continuation to me. 

He'd have to find a new job since the actual manga is ending, but Kishi will probably oversee the sequel movies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

> the NEW ERA Project


what is this btw ? something else Naruto-related aside from the Last movie ? manga sequel ? anime-only sequel/OVAs ? any info ? 


I mean if the manga ends and then the movie comes out and that's it then why the fuck they call it *New Era*


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 6, 2014)

You bitchers will all be sad to see it go. Been reading this series for 11 damn years.


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

they usually dont  announce the ending date of a series to the last second (=till the second last chap). 
they made an exception for naruto.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

I have to say I'm glad everyone's at least on the same wave length with this. It's good to see everyone getting along for once.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"



So either Naruto GT or a sequel  after a long period 
The movie - the last and the whole project of naruto new era will buy time for Kishi, then a sequel.

I mean usually a project of movies is 3-4 movies that could buy kishi 4-5 years of break


----------



## Mateush (Oct 6, 2014)

Aspect said:


> what is this btw ? something else Naruto-related aside from the Last movie ? manga sequel ? anime-only sequel/OVAs ? any info ?
> 
> 
> I mean if the manga ends and then the movie comes out and that's it then why the fuck they call it *New Era*



New era = further in the future / new timeline.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"



can you also look at this?



apparently also his assistant. Talks about drawing 39 pages in 3 days.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So either Naruto GT or a sequel  after a  long period
> 
> The movie - the last and the whole project of naruto new era will buy time for Kishi, then a sequel.
> 
> I mean usually a project of movies is 3-4 movies that could buy kishi 4-5 years of break


so maybe Naruto will still be around when I'm 30+ 

well shit


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So either Naruto GT or a sequel  after a  long period
> 
> The movie - the last and the whole project of naruto new era will buy time for Kishi, then a sequel.
> 
> I mean usually a project of movies is 3-4 movies that could buy kishi 4-5 years of break




possible. meanwhile kish can write another series.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

well they dragged Dragonball back from the abyss, same with Naruto later on ?


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> can you also look at this?
> 
> 
> 
> apparently also his assistant. Talks about drawing 39 pages in 3 days.



its the same guy.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto Part 3 is basically being confirmed.

Get ready for more drugged shit, TnJ and PnJ folks. We are going into space - the moon, to be exact


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Aspect said:


> what is this btw ? something else Naruto-related aside from the Last movie ? manga sequel ? anime-only sequel/OVAs ? any info ?
> 
> 
> I mean if the manga ends and then the movie comes out and that's it then why the fuck they call it *New Era*



The last - naruto the movie is just an opening for a bigger project called the new era.
*It was also said that this shit is after the manga 

The project that bridges naruto to a new generation.
*


----------



## klutchii (Oct 6, 2014)

Does that mean we're getting a 39 page chapter?


----------



## Sabox (Oct 6, 2014)

aspect i think itachi isnt good charcter


come at me bro


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto is good shit, that's how much people are here.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 6, 2014)

As I said in another thread, it's the end of an era (well, almost, at least).
I'm happy it's ending, but I hope Kishi can do it properly...even though there are only 5 chapters left.



The Faceless Man said:


> The last - naruto the movie is just an opening for a bigger project called the new era.
> *It was also said that this shit is after the manga
> 
> The project the bridges naruto to a new generation.
> *



And then there's this, lol 
But Kishi said he wants to do a manga about the mafia or something, so I doubt he'd go back to Naruto 



Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto is good shit, that's how much people are here.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2014)

last night it was 150+


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> possible. meanwhile kish can write another series.



But didnt he wanted a break for his honeymoon.... ?




Yachiru said:


> Naruto Part 3 is basically being confirmed.
> 
> Get ready for more drugged shit, TnJ and PnJ folks. We are going into space - the moon, to be exact



Alliens here we come baby


----------



## Danchou (Oct 6, 2014)

Rip Naruto, it was a good but bumpy ride.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> And then there's this, lol
> But Kishi said he wants to do a manga about the mafia or something, so I doubt he'd go back to Naruto



Mafia was a one shoot... and i dont know. The guy really wants a honeymoon.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 6, 2014)

so that means the reign of terror called wan piss will begin  tbh I dont give a crap about nardo lel , soon or later this would happen


----------



## Jay. (Oct 6, 2014)

What the fuck One Piece is ending?


----------



## Jay. (Oct 6, 2014)

NVM it's just that gaylord ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) manga with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



don't mind me. I nearly died just now.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Aspect said:


> well they dragged Dragonball back from the abyss, same with Naruto later on ?



dragon has a new series?


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

Tbh that's not really that much. I've seen more in spoiler threads on here before.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"



Source please I like sources!

So its hinted a sequel for the series?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> dragon has a new series?


no but a second movie in several years 

a full "remake" of DBZ

that's pretty active compared to before


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 6, 2014)

Is that suppose to be a lot? Naruto is so shit now


----------



## slickcat (Oct 6, 2014)

luffyq1 said:


> Best news of the day.




what he said.


----------



## Fay (Oct 6, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Is that suppose to be a lot? Naruto is so shit now



Wow, bateman! Havent seen you post here in a while


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> So is it a possible sign that the series will continue in some shape or form?


yep.


klutchii said:


> Does that mean we're getting a 39 page chapter?



Nope. it means the last chaps 2 pages longer than usual and  an extra chap (or more) either for the movie or for the upcoming official fan book.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 6, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm surprised Bleach, which is _also_ on its final arc hasn't announced an ending date.



bleach is still running :shock

Now that shit should of ended ages ago.3-4 yeasr ago.

There's still some in denial out here.Probably those excpecting longer fight.Kish dont give a darn he's out his contract going to rest and start mario other projects.

Whilst anime team makes naruto gt.


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 6, 2014)

Jay. said:


> NVM it's just that gaylord ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) manga with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> 
> 
> don't mind me. I nearly died just now.



Gaylord  

I really hoped naruto (the voice actor) would be adult Sabo just like he was kid Sabo, but my dreams were crushed. I guess he's gonna be busy with all the fillers coming soon lol


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

The Red Dog Akainu said:


> anyway madara should have been the last villian crapguya ruined the manga for me
> 
> she didnt even talk and no backstory or why she ate the fruit



No, Juubito should've been last, Juubi Jin Madara served only as a plot device to revive Kaguya.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

The Red Dog Akainu said:


> aspect i think itachi isnt good charcter
> 
> 
> come at me bro



we, the itachi fandom, forgive you


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 6, 2014)

So it's happening. No time to really flesh out the fight in earnest and properly address and conclude the series. It's strange. This series has been apart of my life for almost ten years. It had an awesome start but really dragged during several portions of part two.

So, mixed feelings. And oh shit, a TenshiOni sighting! Thought you died! Or, at least I spread the rumors after you dropped from the grid.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 6, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Gaylord
> 
> I really hoped naruto (the voice actor) would be adult Sabo just like he was kid Sabo, but my dreams were crushed. I guess he's gonna be busy with all the fillers coming soon lol



*Voice actress.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

I do find it surprising that they gave us a 5 chapter advance notice. Not many mangas do that. They just say it's ending.


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> But didnt he wanted a break for his honeymoon.... ?



the honeymoon won't take a few years, u know.


Sword Sage said:


> Source please I like sources!
> 
> So its hinted a sequel for the series?



take it for whats it worth. im just a messenger.

i cant believe u still doubt me after all these years.


----------



## Vice (Oct 6, 2014)

Everything with Kaguya was just unnecessary trash. If he were going to end this manga so quickly, he should have just stuck with Madara.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I hope when talking 6 chapters left we mean 6 32 page chapters and not 16 page ones.


----------



## Sora (Oct 6, 2014)

Vice said:


> Everything with Kaguya was just unnecessary trash. If he were going to end this manga so quickly, he should have just stuck with Madara.



thank you!
At least we knew Madara's backstory and motivation
there are people who think Kaguya was more interesting


----------



## Vice (Oct 6, 2014)

Also we damn well better be getting a final databook.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Vice said:


> Everything with Kaguya was just unnecessary trash. If he were going to end this manga so quickly, he should have just stuck with Madara.



Madara himself was unnecessary, it could've ended with Juubito then proceeded to Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

As Nov 5th draws closer we will feel sad with every chapter release. 10 years on this forum and following the series since Sasuke retrieval series. Did not expect the manga to end in such a rush and not getting a perfect conclusion.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

The Madara fight, Kaguya fight and now the Naruto/Sasuke fight were all on fast-forward in order to reach the movie date. Even if you didn't like those characters, we damn well know Kishi knows how to lengthen chapters. He knows how to make 18 pages of filler easily. When it doesn't happen it's because he's being rushed. Happened with the Immortals Arc, it's happening now.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Sora said:


> thank you!
> At least we knew Madara's backstory and motivation
> there are people who think Kaguya was more interesting



Madara's motivation is just the same as Obito's, he could've vanished when Edo Tensei got cancelled and it wouldn't change a thing, Tobi/Obito would still be running the show,


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

>40 pages


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The Madara fight, Kaguya fight and now the Naruto/Sasuke fight were all on fast-forward in order to reach the movie date. Even if you didn't like those characters, we damn well know Kishi knows how to lengthen chapters. He knows how to make 18 pages of filler easily. When it doesn't happen it's because he's being rushed. Happened with the Immortals Arc, it's happening now.



Yes, Juubi Jin Madara = plot device to revive Kaguya

Kaguya fight - rushed and horribly executed

Ultimately it's Obito who dominated the show from 599 onwards


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 6, 2014)

1000000000% approved.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> *the honeymoon won't take a few years, u know.
> *
> 
> take it for whats it worth. im just a messenger.
> ...



yeah i know... i wonder how much time could he spend without drawing and writeing...




Vice said:


> Everything with Kaguya was just unnecessary trash. If he were going to end this manga so quickly, he should have just stuck with Madara.



Kishi used her as a plot tool... he left the door wide open for her army purpose and her backgound and where she came from...

Alliens will come


----------



## Shodai (Oct 6, 2014)

it will all be ogre soon

we'll be able to leave this place


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yes, Juubi Jin Madara = plot device to revive Kaguya
> 
> Kaguya fight - rushed and horribly executed
> 
> Ultimately it's Obito who dominated the show from 599 onwards



Obito was the last villain to receive not only the ample panel time but he went out like a boss. No other villain since him went out correctly and hell, not even Sasuke will go out correctly. Kishi planned Obito's portion out fairly well. 

Sad when you think about it too. I love Obito but I do think Madara, Kaguya and Sasuke deserve better than they've gotten and will get in Sasuke's case.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 6, 2014)

The thing I find most interesting about this board is the number of people who dump on the manga, but who are still so attached to it that they can't understand what seems to be evident. The manga's ending. It's done. No part 3. No sequel. It's not happening. You can't have a sequel without having a prequel that people care about..... who's going to care when you cram Naruto/Sasuke fight into 5 chapters?

People are literally going through stages of grief. I understand it. Been with this manga basically since I was kid. Sad to see it go, but it needs to end. I didn't realize it till the Kazuya fight, but this manga just really needs to end. Everything with a beginning has an end Neo.

So long sweet prince. You will be missed.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 6, 2014)

Shodai said:


> it will all be ogre soon
> 
> we'll be able to leave this place



so many of these We been long serving crack fiends.Wanting out but needed that hit weekly.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

I would go even so far as to say that Sasuke is superfluous and this current fight is just to tie up lose ends, Obito was the dark parallel of Naruto. And the Naruto-Obito interaction was the highlight of the war.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 6, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Seems like it, my guess is the fight would be in 4 chapters but 19-20 pages each, the closure is 39 pages. Then the extra chapter ties in to the movie.



Even then, it feels so little considered how important the fight is, and how less important clashes were drawn out. I mean given all the tnj and inevitable flashbacks, it feels as if we won't even get a fight.



takL said:


> yep.
> 
> 
> Nope. it means the last chaps 2 pages longer than usual and  an extra chap (or more) either for the movie or for the upcoming official fan book.



Wait. Each chapter will simply get 2 extra pages? I hope one of us is having a misunderstanding.



CuteJuubi said:


> I would go even so far as to say that Sasuke is superfluous and this current fight is just to tie up lose ends, Obito was the dark parallel of Naruto. And the Naruto-Obito interaction was the highlight of the war.



Sasuke serves a different purpose to begin with though. The themes of cooperation, friendship, and brotherly love and what not. Obito can't fill those roles as he doesn't have any such relationship with Naruto. Not to mention Sasuke and Naruto's interaction is the focus of the whole damn series.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obito was the last villain to receive not only the ample panel time but he went out like a boss. No other villain since him went out correctly and hell, not even Sasuke will go out correctly. Kishi planned Obito's portion out fairly well.
> 
> Sad when you think about it too. I love Obito but I do think Madara, Kaguya and Sasuke deserve better than they've gotten and will get in Sasuke's case.



Sasuke had been in the sidelines for a long time, he played second fiddle to Itachi in the DSM Kabuto fight and he only served as a plot device to revive the Hokages, and as someone pointed out, Sasuke is just serving as an artificial plot device to further exalt Naruto when the former gets converted.


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 6, 2014)

we'll get to see one or two new jutsus


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Wait. Each chapter will simply get 2 extra pages?



seems so.  according to the assistant its  due to the vol limit (around 10 chaps each) to end at vol 72.
the very  last chap, #699 might be longer tho.


----------



## Eylandos (Oct 6, 2014)

Reread some of this thread and people are actually grasping at straws by saying there will be a part 3?

You naruto fans just can't accept reality.


----------



## FierceBrute (Oct 6, 2014)

the way i look at it - Yea the manga started going downhill, but i still liked reading each week. So to say im glad its over like a lot of people here wouldnt be right for me since id actually like to keep reading. Not sure why any of you would want it to end, writing may be of lesser quality then before but its still fun


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 6, 2014)

The more i think about it, the more I feel like Kaguya was nothing more than a plot device to get Madara out of hte picture.  Kishi was even saying how he was struggling to find a way for Madara to be defeated, so he decided he'd come up with someone who could, but who could be defeated a lot easier.  She wasn't really treated like a character, rather she was treated like a tool, like those sage tools we still don't know what the purpose of them is for.  I mean BZ was her character, she was more or less the body, similar to how we haven't heard much about the backstories of the bodies that Orochimaru used.  

It's juts really disappointing, and even more so if the chapters are all around normal length so all the loose ends can't be tied up.  I only got into the series about a year and a half ago, so it isn't as tough on me as it is for a lot of others, but I never really thought it was godlike the way One Piece and HxH are in regards to modern shonen battle manga, even if you take out the garbage that part 2 is for the most part.  

More than anything, I'm glad it's ending. But as series end, new ones begin, and we'll find new, great series of this kind of genre we can love and enjoy.  I mean Seven Deadly Sins has been pretty popular recently, and no doubt there will be more popular, enjoyable, fun series in the near future.  Plus, there are already plenty of other fantastic ongoing manga out right now.  So quite acting like this is the end of the manga medium and there will never be any other good manga.  Some of you guys are acting as emo as Sasuke >.>


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm honestly super relieved that it's ending(although apparently not really). At this point pretty much every single Naruto fan can acknowledge that the series has dragged on for far too long and it's best that it end sooner than later. We have exactly 1 month left till the last chapter so it'll be fun to at least ride out the last few chapters with y all for the last time.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

5 chapters.

2 extra pages for four chapters = 8 pages meaning 9 pages remain to account for the missing chapter of the vol?

last chapter could be 26 pages?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 6, 2014)

Unsure how I feel about this ending.

On one hand I'm relieved as I do think it has ran it's course, but on the other hand I'm a little "meh" about it as I do feel the ending has been very sudden. Maybe the chapters that will be released will be longer chapters and will be done very well.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2014)

The fight may last 3 to 4 chapters  and the la st one will be releasing the genjutsu  mist likely


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 6, 2014)

It's maybe a bit of a stretch, but Naruto end up ending the same day Dragon Ball started in Japan, it was 10th November 1985. I see what you did there, Kishimoto.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto Zhippuden confirmed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2014)

it has been a lot of fun guys 


though with just this many chapters left, it makes me question if they will actually give up during the fight somehow(which would make sense considering the objective of the manga)


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's maybe a bit of a stretch, but Naruto end up ending the same day Dragon Ball started in Japan, it was 10th November 1985. I see what you did there, Kishimoto.



well, it did inspire him to draw manga


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> we'll get to see one or two new jutsus



I think will see all their jutsu and what they do... they will counter each other.

Naruto and his special elements/tailead beast skills and what they do + bijuu avatar
Sasuke using some new jutsu


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2014)

when i heard about the movie getting released soon it was a bad sign for the manga... logic told us "cant be", but well... here it is


----------



## Kuya (Oct 6, 2014)

Dattebayo!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Eylandos said:


> Reread some of this thread and people are actually grasping at straws by saying there will be a part 3?
> 
> You narutards just can't accept reality.



? ?               ?



takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said* "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"*


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 6, 2014)

So....Kishi announces the manga is ending in a month with no real leadup or explanation or conclusion arc or character development. Did he just straight up quit? Did Naruto get canceled? Is he sick? 

Just seems incredibly odd timing that Kubo announced the manga was ending like a year beforehand when the final arc just started yet Kishi waits until the last 5 chapters. 

Not that the quality of the manga was any good, but it is kind of funny of how he will wrap all this shit up and most likely it will be a very bad and rushed ending to a very bad and drawn out manga. I'm personally hoping Kishi just snapped and said fuck it and the ending will be Sasuke killing Naruto and becoming Ninja Stalin.


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

guruguru might be their mutual enemy either in the manga ( like while the 2 are fighting guruguru attacks naruto and sasuke protects naruto and realizes he can never cut off the bond) or in the film.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 6, 2014)

mayumi said:


> I do find it surprising that they gave us a 5 chapter advance notice. Not many mangas do that. They just say it's ending.



Reborn got one too, I think it's just a Shonen Jump thing since it's the most popular manga magazine.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> guruguru might be their mutual enemy either in the manga ( like while the 2 are fighting guruguru attacks naruto and sasuke protects naruto and realizes he can never cut off the bond) or in the film.


guruguru what?


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

KazeYama said:


> So....Kishi announces the manga is ending in a month



it was shueisha not kish himself that announced it.

and even quality papers reported it.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't believe Naruto is ending before Bleach, I always thought Bleach would end first out of the Big 3. I underestimated Kubo and his "20 pages in which nothing happens" chapters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> guruguru might be their mutual enemy either in the manga ( like while the 2 are fighting guruguru attacks naruto and sasuke protects naruto and realizes he can never cut off the bond) or in the film.



Yeah, about that, we haven't see guruguru for a while, was he trapped in Mugen Tsukuyomi ?


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> it was shueisha not kish himself that announced it.
> 
> and even quality papers reported it.



That is why this whole situation is strange. I didn't think Naruto was dropping that much in popularity so it is highly unlikely the manga was canceled given its history. Unless Kishi had some contractual dispute with JUMP or a major issue it makes no sense for there not to be a greater build up. Seems real odd a series running for 10 plus years gets the same treatment that manga with under 100 chapters get.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> guruguru might be their mutual enemy either in the manga ( like while the 2 are fighting guruguru attacks naruto and sasuke protects naruto and realizes he can never cut off the bond) or in the film.



Spiral zetsu might eat the fruit if it appears or he could take Madara's body and use his body to become strong...

And he could be a villain. But i doubt kishi will make someone intervine in naruto vs sasuke battle.


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> guruguru what?


guruguu: my lady, i cant believe u still haven't learned my official name!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 6, 2014)

KazeYama said:


> That is why this whole situation is strange. I didn't think Naruto was dropping that much in popularity so it is highly unlikely the manga was canceled given its history. Unless Kishi had some contractual dispute with JUMP or a major issue it makes no sense for there not to be a greater build up. Seems real odd a series running for 10 plus years gets the same treatment that manga with under 100 chapters get.



Naruto has been in the Top 3 for a good part of his run, so it's not that.


----------



## slumpy (Oct 6, 2014)

KazeYama said:


> That is why this whole situation is strange. I didn't think Naruto was dropping that much in popularity so it is highly unlikely the manga was canceled given its history. Unless Kishi had some contractual dispute with JUMP or a major issue it makes no sense for there not to be a greater build up. Seems real odd a series running for 10 plus years gets the same treatment that manga with under 100 chapters get.



It is indeed odd.

I also think there is a dispute between artist and JUMP, else there is no reason. Kishi just had a break, and now is ending everything in 5 chapters. 

So break 2 weeks and 6 chapters and manga is ending?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah, about that, we haven't see guruguru for a while, was he trapped in Mugen Tsukuyomi ?



It said it doesn't need its filling anymore then let Yamato out who then got caught in IT. No sign since.


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 6, 2014)

Is Kishi seriously ending it on 699 and not 700. This is not good for my OCD


----------



## Psi Factor (Oct 6, 2014)

Good fucking riddance. You had a good run 

I can finally move on with my life now.

or not 

If anyone has any alternate series to recommend, feel free to drop the name. I'll be willing to try out.

No one piece shit pls.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 6, 2014)

He might've taken those weeks off publication to get ahead?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

KazeYama said:


> That is why this whole situation is strange. I didn't think Naruto was dropping that much in popularity so it is highly unlikely the manga was canceled given its history. Unless Kishi had some contractual dispute with JUMP or a major issue it makes no sense for there not to be a greater build up. Seems real odd a series running for 10 plus years gets the same treatment that manga with under 100 chapters get.



They probably had an official date for the movie and because of that, Kishi had to complete the manga before then. Kishi's always had a horrible time with estimation of certain parts of the manga, it's been that way since early part 2. He probably told them that the series will be finished around the end of 2014 and then early this year he thought "Crap, I won't get done in time, what do I do" and then he had to rush.


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 6, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> It said it doesn't need its filling anymore then let Yamato out who then got caught in IT. No sign since.



And we don't know if he's on Kaguya or Madara's side.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 6, 2014)

Official Hokage Revelations 
Watch at your own risk.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2014)

worst part is that we wont be able to put our hands in the movie for like a year, or will we 


takL said:


> guruguu: my lady, i cant believe u still haven't learned my official name!


oh


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 6, 2014)

So if we get an extra two pages to the final chapters (so upto 10 extra pages), plus hopefully an axtra 10 pages to the final chapter (so a tleast 20 pages extra total). That will work out as an extra chapter's worth or content for the final volume, in addition to the stated number of chapters in the volume. Which seems to be 10 chapters (690 to 699?).

So that's 10 chapters worth of content in a 8 chapter volume.

Plus the new fanbook almost 150 chapters longer than the last one. Surely there will be at least one special chapter in that.

So we're going to get quite a lot of bonus new chapter content for the end which is good.

I'm guessing the fanbook recaps the entire war and explains the Kaguya family and Juubi powers in detail too.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2014)

The new movie said that it will be the first step for the new generation? And Naruto looks different in the teaser trailer. Short buzz hair and a bit more mature looking than the current Naruto.

Maybe the next part of the series will be Konohamaru? 

I mean both Konohamaru and Naruto are using the same jutsus right?


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

KazeYama said:


> That is why this whole situation is strange. I didn't think Naruto was dropping that much in popularity so it is highly unlikely the manga was canceled given its history. Unless Kishi had some contractual dispute with JUMP or a major issue it makes no sense for there not to be a greater build up. Seems real odd a series running for 10 plus years gets the same treatment that manga with under 100 chapters get.


yeah
first printings of naruto vols in jp
vol 5         710.000 copies 
vol 16      1080.000 
Vol 27      1620.000 
vol 28~67 around 1.5 million
Vol 68      1400.000 

kish has his idea i guess.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 6, 2014)

This is crushing news. I want to die.

Now that no Part 3 is confirmed I seriously wish the worthless chapter consuming Kaguya was never introduced and the time was spent on a proper ending or Madara. I've always been a superfan of Naruto and legitimately enjoyed it, but this is just disappointing.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Oct 6, 2014)

How can it end in 5 chapters impossible


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

hey dont kill yourself yet. 
therell be live action naruto by the spiderman team.
and who knows kish might be writing about maddy.


----------



## king81992 (Oct 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> This is crushing news. I want to die.
> 
> Now that no Part 3 is confirmed I seriously wish the worthless chapter consuming Kaguya was never introduced and the time was spent on a proper ending or Madara. I've always been a superfan of Naruto and legitimately enjoyed it, but this is just disappointing.



I think we will get a sequel manga.The new movie is the start of a "New Era Project".


----------



## Lord Aizen (Oct 6, 2014)

Vice said:


> Everything with Kaguya was just unnecessary trash. If he were going to end this manga so quickly, he should have just stuck with Madara.



Madara was too powerful. The black zetsu kaguya non sense was a plot device to get rid of him


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2014)

king81992 said:


> I think we will get a sequel manga.The new movie is the start of a "New Era Project".



Or the movie could actually be the "New Era Project"


----------



## Sorin (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow! 5 chapters. Didn't see this one coming.



Would laugh my ass off if the above is the first and last panel of their final battle and the 5 chapters are the actual epilogue of the story.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 6, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Madara was too powerful. The black zetsu kaguya non sense was a plot device to get rid of him



"Too powerful" only would have mattered if the manga was going to continue. Since it ended anyway it would have made better sense for Naruto (and Sasuke) to somehow get massive powerups as well, defeat him directly, and then have their fight.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> hey dont kill yourself yet.
> *therell be live action naruto by the spiderman team.*
> and who knows kish might be writing about maddy.



dont say that... that movie will make people kill themselfs


----------



## slumpy (Oct 6, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Or the movie could actually be the "New Era Project"









> :
> A:
> NARUTO New Era opening project,
> KICKSTARTS.
> ...



The movie is the opening project.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 6, 2014)

Holy shit, I feel weird 

With all the shittiness, it's still the longest time I've followed anything.


This is the end of an era.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

^Part 3, folks..

If Kishi is looking for a new assistant / publisher, this could mean a radical shift from Shippuuden: Seinen Naruto.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Madara was too powerful. The black zetsu kaguya non sense was a plot device to get rid of him



Pretty much. The man whole admitted he made him too powerful so he had Madara take himself out via Kaguya. Someone who while all of team 7 could finally fight against had virtually zero impact on the story. He just should've tried what Toriyama did when Gohan went ss2 against Cell. Still try to make it a fight.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

Would be cringe worthy to see like Orochimaru shaking hands with the good guys and be like "Yeh, sorry man. I didn't mean to do all that, call it quits yh? Let's go eat Ramen" or Sasuke holding hands with Sakura and walking around Konoha announcing their engagement...pls, Kishi


----------



## Sorin (Oct 6, 2014)

Part 3?

Didn't Kishi say in an interview or whatever that he would like to do a manga about the Mafia? Mario(he made a one-shot iirc) or something?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 6, 2014)

So, Kishimoto is going to rush the end of the current Naruto...

...to start another Naruto? 

If that ish is going to be about obsessive love and friendship, I'm gettin' off at the first stop.


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorin said:


> Part 3?
> 
> Didn't Kishi say in an interview or whatever that he would like to do a manga about the Mafia? Mario(he made a one-shot iirc) or something?



Yeah, it became a one-shot that failed horribly.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 6, 2014)

a naruto part 3, u fucking kidding me?

u sure its not the movie?


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> So, Kishimoto is going to rush the end of the current Naruto...
> 
> ...to start another Naruto?
> 
> If that ish is going to be about obsessive love and friendship, I'm gettin' off at the first stop.



Nah, no useless friendship bullshit when ninja aliens from the moon attack the earth because Kaguya was there..


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> a naruto part 3, u fucking kidding me?
> 
> u sure its not the movie?



The movie is basically the opening to part 3


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 6, 2014)

Why is everyone still talking about Part 3? Did I miss something that implies that there is any hope left for it?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the 'New Era Project' is going to be like a time-skip. 

There is no way they are writing a new Naruto manga. 

The movie will simply tie up the manga. 

Watch.

If I'm wrong...

...once again, I can't do this shit with Kishimoto anymore. It's sad to see it go, but it'd be even worse to see it get dragged out even more.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2014)

In a way, the ending will be somewhat poetic. The same way the characters will be freed from the Genjutsu is the same way people, just waiting to see how the whole thing will end, can put the series behind them.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Why is everyone still talking about Part 3? Did I miss something that implies that there is any hope left for it?



It said in the announcement that the movie is an opening of the "Naruto new era project" - and there's even a poster for it, presumably part 3.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 6, 2014)

this shit is nvr gonna end is it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

> Didn't Kishi say in an interview or whatever that he would like to do a manga about the Mafia? Mario(he made a one-shot iirc) or something?


Part 3 can be anime only ala DB GT


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 6, 2014)

im gonna be 50 yrs old still reading naruto


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 6, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> a naruto part 3, u fucking kidding me?
> 
> u sure its not the movie?



Nobody can really say for sure. 

The movie is the beginning of a project called "Naruto New Era Opening Project". That could mean it's the start of a movie trilogy, the start of part 3, or the start of a spin-off series. 

One of the lines in the movie's trailer is "the movie that connects with the next generation begins!", so I'm betting on spin-off series with new cast.

Like what Nickelodeon did with Korra after The Last Airbender ended. Just a different story, different cast, and the occasional cameo from an old character.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> im gonna be 50 yrs old still reading naruto



With the constant recycled VOTE location fights


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 6, 2014)

Yachiru said:


> It said in the announcement that the movie is an opening of the "Naruto new era project" - and there's even a poster for it, presumably part 3.



If that meant Part 3 we wouldn't have this terrible announcement that the manga is ending. Unfortunately, it probably just means multiple movies or a poorly-written GT sequel as others have said. 

Nothing other than Chapter 700+ qualifies as a proper "Part 3".


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 6, 2014)

even if managa turned to shit a while ago , i feel upset.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

if Kishi won't be writing "Naruto GT" then maybe it will be better then SHippuden


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 6, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> im gonna be 50 yrs old still reading naruto




This joke doesn't work properly since most of us don't know your current age 

Are you 49? :ignoramus


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 6, 2014)

Aspect said:


> Part 3 can be anime only ala DB GT


 This is what i'm thinking  if this shit happens i'm done, Naruto ended at Part 2 for me. The anime is fucking garbage.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 6, 2014)

I pray there's no part III.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

A seinen sequel would be MILES better than the current friendship bullshit we have now.


----------



## Sorin (Oct 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah, it became a one-shot that failed horribly.



Well then, god speed on milking the Nardo cow Kishi. 



Aspect said:


> Part 3 can be anime only ala DB GT



If it's anything like the quality of Dragon Ball GT in regards to to the DBZ part of the manga then at least we'll see Part 2 Naruto in a different light.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 6, 2014)

This can't be happening.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

One thing's fucked up is why he hired new staff for like...a volume sized left for the manga  What was the point? Unless what mostly everyone saying is true that there may be a Part 3 so the new staff were needed for this new project of some sorts which only the editors take care of.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorin said:


> If it's anything like the quality of Dragon Ball GT in regards to to the DBZ part of the manga then at least we'll see Part 2 Naruto in a different light.



I have no idea how worse it could become.. nah, it won't be worse - can only get better


----------



## Final Jutsu (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol if true.. how long is this fight going to last?  I think part 3 may indeed be coming.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

what could part 3 possibly cover that can't be resolved in this final fight.  there is no new ''akatsuki".  unless the plot moves to aliens and space ninjas (which is distinctly possible) , there is nothing left for the  story to cover.  there's no more challenges


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> One thing's fucked up is why he hired new staff for like...a volume sized left for the manga  What was the point? Unless what mostly everyone saying is true that there may be a Part 3 so the new staff were needed for this new project of some sorts which only the editors take care of.



That is pretty odd. 

Have there ever been other examples of manga having their endings announced as some sort of ruse to ultimately introduce a continuation? I can't think of any...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> a naruto part 3, u fucking kidding me?
> 
> u sure its not the movie?







takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said* "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"*




  part 3 or a sequel will come in all its might and glory

 alliens prepare for that shit !


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> what could part 3 possibly cover that can't be resolved in this final fight.  there is no new akatsuki.  unless the plot moves to aliens and space ninjas (which is distinctly possible) , there is nothing left for the  story to cover.  there's no more challenges



We are going into space - the moon, to be exact, the home of Kaguya's race of lunarians. She is the moon rabbit after all


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

Yachiru said:


> We are going into space - the moon, to be exact, the home of Kaguya's race of lunarians. She is the moon rabbit after all



I would believe it but, she's been defeated, even that becomes unnecessary , what fighting her again.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> One thing's fucked up is why he hired new staff for like...a volume sized left for the manga  What was the point? Unless what mostly everyone saying is true that there may be a Part 3 so the new staff were needed for this new project of some sorts which only the editors take care of.


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2014)

If Kishi really plans to end it in the next 5 chapters, then what was the point of dragging this last arc out for 4+ years? It all seems so pointless now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

the next chapter should be, naruto gets a middle class job and utter depression of a boring life, marries some no name nerd out of the blue, has kids and becomes just a living myth


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Oct 6, 2014)

This manga is going to end with a whisper.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

This is all a ruse to sell the sequel to the fans. Generate buzz around your manga, so fans will be sad, and when you announce the sequel, they will eat it up. 



Why else would Kishi hire new editors and search for a new assistant? Top kek


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 6, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> what could part 3 possibly cover that can't be resolved in this final fight.  there is no new ''akatsuki".  unless the plot moves to *aliens and space ninjas* (which is distinctly possible) , there is nothing left for the  story to cover.  there's no more challenges



I'm not gonna lie, that'd get me back onboard reading Naruto.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

Scud said:


> If Kishi really plans to end it in the next 5 chapters, then what was the point of dragging this last arc out for 4+ years? It all seems so pointless now



contractually obligated is all, like prince making double garbage albums to meet his record deal


----------



## Sorin (Oct 6, 2014)

Yachiru said:


> I have no idea how worse it could become.. nah, it won't be worse - can only get better



I admire your optimism. 

But wouldn't you want to to look back at part 2 and be able to say:  _Well shit, at least part 2 Naruto is better than Naruto "GT"._


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 6, 2014)

Seems like some folk are already entering Stage 3. 



> Bargaining ? The third stage involves the hope that the individual can somehow undo or avoid a cause of grief. Usually, the negotiation for an extended life is made with a higher power in exchange for a reformed lifestyle. Other times, they will use anything valuable as a bargaining chip against another human agency to extend or prolong the life they live. In essence, the individual cannot totally move into acceptance yet acknowledges the fact that what has happened cannot be undone. People facing less serious trauma can bargain or seek to negotiate a compromise. For example, one may say "Can we still be friends?" when facing a break-up. Bargaining rarely provides a sustainable solution, especially if it is a matter of life or death.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

A seinen sequel would be pretty dope however. I mean they'll be older, more mature and more experienced. Naruto's quest to be Hokage would be far more important once he gets into not only politics but other things in which they didn't have his character touch on much here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

alien no jutsu


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2014)

There has to be a part 3...no way the story will be wrapped up.  Or maybe Kishi was trolling.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

Does this mean, we're gonna get Frieza in the manga and Sasuke's gonna be like "I'm the last Uchiha! I'm the prince of all Uchihas!"


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorin said:


> I admire your optimism.
> 
> But wouldn't you want to to look back at part 2 and be able to say:  _Well shit, at least part 2 Naruto is better than Naruto "GT"._



If Kishi actually gets a publisher for mature audiences, a sequel wouldn't be so bad.. GT wasn't seinen 

But can Kishi write for mature audiences without the friendship bullshit? 




Chaelius said:


> Seems like some folk are already entering Stage 3.



What about the other 2 stages that are supposed to come before it


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> contractually obligated is all, like prince making double garbage albums to meet his record deal


Even if that was the car, he still could have paced it better. Cramming this last part into 5 chapters after he dragged the previous part out for so long is terrible



Mider T said:


> There has to be a part 3...no way the story will be wrapped up.  Or maybe Kishi was trolling.


Maybe he's as tired of this shit as his readers



Pocalypse said:


> Does this mean, we're gonna get Frieza in the manga and Sasuke's gonna be like "I'm the last Uchiha! I'm the prince of all Uchihas!"


Even better. Sasuke already thinks that he's the Jesus of the ninja world


----------



## Kanki (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm calling it now - Naruto vs Sasuke will be similar to Guts vs Griffith 2.

How Oro comes into this I have no clue.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 6, 2014)

Yachiru said:


> If Kishi actually gets a publisher for mature audiences, a sequel wouldn't be so bad.. GT wasn't seinen
> 
> But can Kishi write for mature audiences without the friendship bullshit?
> 
> ...



You'll see plenty of denial and anger if you read through the thread.


----------



## Sorin (Oct 6, 2014)

Yachiru said:


> If Kishi actually gets a publisher for mature audiences, a sequel wouldn't be so bad.. GT wasn't seinen
> 
> But can Kishi write for mature audiences without the friendship bullshit?



Have to say, imagining Naruto, the character, in a seinen is pretty difficult.  

Still, a shounen is easier to write than a seinen. Kishi dropped the ball hard with Naruto as it is.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

This post is proof enough that will get a sequel or a part 3... after this project called new era.



takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said* "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"*


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

So once he finishes with space, where else can he migrate to? ck


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> So once he finishes with space, where else can he migrate to? ck



The next dimension!


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> This post is proof enough that will get a sequel or a part 3... after this project called new era.



Of course it's not ending. We still have a movie and the anime left. 

Whether or not we receive a sequel is still up in the air.

Personally, I rather he start over with a new cast of characters, preferably during a time prior to Hashirama and Madara's age. Or hopefully ignore Naruto's story entirely. 

Post Pain, at least.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorin said:


> Have to say, imagining Naruto, the character, in a seinen is pretty difficult.
> 
> Still, a shounen is easier to write than a seinen. Kishi dropped the ball hard with Naruto as it is.



The labels are about demographics and content, not quality, if Naruto had the exact same story and just had more graphic deaths and gore it would be labelled seinen. Attack on Titan has a really bleak and grim atmosphere  and is often heavy on politics yet it's still considered a shonen.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

Thread still going very strong. 

I hope the movie is actually good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

guys guys

manga ending is a GOOD thing


it means the NEW ERA can start nice & fresh 









also with this announcement we totally rode dat feels & nostalgia train


----------



## Sorin (Oct 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> The labels are about demographics and content, not quality, if Naruto had the exact same story and just had more graphic deaths and gore it would be labelled seinen. Attack on Titan has a really bleak and grim atmosphere  and is often heavy on politics yet it's still considered a shonen.



I don't know, you're probably right. But still, with Kishi's writing skills what is changing the type of the manga going to improve?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Oct 6, 2014)

The last memories people will have of this manga are the terrible ninja war and the train of fail that were the last 3 villains.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorin said:


> I don't know, you're probably right. But still, with Kishi's writing skills what is changing the type of the manga going to improve?



That's what I'm saying, changing the demographic won't change the story itself, the shonen/seinen labels are more about the content. Think of it like movie ratings, a Rated R movie isn't automatically better or harder to write than a PG movie.

So yeah if you think Naruto has turned to shit it being seinen wouldn't make it any better, you would just see people in the war being killed more graphically.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Of course it's not ending. We still have a movie and the anime left.
> 
> *Whether or not we receive a sequel is still up in the air.*
> 
> ...



We have a foreshadow and a very strong change of this.
You want gaidens... and we might get that to... after all this project that has 3-4 movies will make kishi take a break for 4 years at least.





Itachі said:


> Thread still going very strong.
> 
> I hope the movie is actually good.



The movie will also confirm the parings according to some unknown source's



Pocalypse said:


> So once he finishes with space, where else can he migrate to? ck



The buildings in kaguya dimension means that we have lots of other people there

1 building in lava world
1 building in ice world

who knows how many others


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> This post is proof enough that will get a sequel or a part 3... after this project called new era.



I don't have a problem with a part three, but it better be a hard break from the plotlines we have now.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuck the pairings, Kishi doesn't treat them well enough for me to care.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Raiden said:


> I don't have a problem with a part three, but it better be a hard break from the plotlines we have now.



Well naruto and Sasuke will have to achieve peace and fight alliens 

It cant get any better then that 



Itachі said:


> Fuck the pairings, Kishi doesn't treat them well enough for me to care.



cmon kishi must show the parings... or people will die.

Belive it !


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Fuck the pairings, Kishi doesn't treat them well enough for me to care.



Pairings in this manga are cancer


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto's throat cancer.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 6, 2014)

If this goes to space, my gundam dream might come true.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

the movies or OVAs or a short series can give Kishi time to return with Part 3


lets be honest, not like he can do something new that'd be anywhere as successful and profitable as Naruto .. and those bills need paying - might as well give in to writing Naruto forever, take a break, come up with new, better stuff and make a Big Return


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> The labels are about demographics and content, not quality, if Naruto had the exact same story and just had more graphic deaths and gore it would be labelled seinen. Attack on Titan has a really bleak and grim atmosphere  and is often heavy on politics yet it's still considered a shonen.



hxh manga is incredibly graphic even compared to some seinen


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2014)

Who said there is a part 3 ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Who said there is a part 3 ?





Patchouli said:


> Nobody can really say for sure.
> 
> The movie is the beginning of a project called "Naruto New Era Opening Project". That could mean it's the start of a movie trilogy, the start of part 3, or the start of a spin-off series.
> 
> ...


.                            .


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 6, 2014)

You know why there's only 5 chapters left when naruto vs Sasuke is about to start? Cuz Sasuke is getting Ntnj


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Who said there is a part 3 ?



Kishi assistant... his words on twiter hint at a sequel but not soon. 
Until then we have this big project New Era


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd be down for a part three, if it were true.


----------



## TheOmega (Oct 6, 2014)

People really believe this bullshit? Lmao Naruto manga is not goin to end in 5 weeks. Maybe part 2 will end, but this manga is definitely not over


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn, thi sis pretty messed up. I'd think Kishimoto would need at least 25 more chapters to end the series.


----------



## Anko-san (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't check all 50 pages, but anyone seen this? 


It seems to say Kishi's assistants have been working their asses off to complete 39 pages so we may be getting double chapters after all. Anyone who can actually translate would be most welcome.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

Shodai said:


> it will all be ogre soon
> 
> we'll be able to leave this place



Honestly this is the last forum I've been on in a long time. It seems to be a dying forum of communication between fans of things now. Guess it's back to Imgur, Reddit, Twitter, and the comment section of blogs.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Anko-san said:


> I didn't check all 50 pages, but anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> It seems to say Kishi's assistants have been working their asses off to complete 39 pages so we may be getting double chapters after all. Anyone who can actually translate would be most welcome.



it was translated... all chapters will have +2 pages and final chapter will have more pages + an extra chapter who might be linked with the movie


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Oct 6, 2014)

Five weeks? The fight hasn't even started yet, and it's over in a month? What's going to happen here? They better not end it with some cliffhanger or something

*reads above comment*

Oh, the chapters will be longer; that makes sense


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

All of those chapters wasted on the Kaguya fight...


----------



## Zay (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm assuming these will be longer than usual chapters, like the one's at the beginning of the series. And the final one may be some big 50+ page finale, just like chapter one.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

Itachі said:


> All of those chapters wasted on the Kaguya fight...



I was thinking this. Should never have went there, if the chapters were used from the start of the Kaguya fight to showcase the Naruto/Sasuke fight and then the wrap up and conclusion, it would have been much better. 

Unless there is this Part III coming up and it's setup in space then the dimensions were showcased so it could be the central point for Part III, in space


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

Even if there's a new cast, people won't be satisfied until Naruto is Hokage in his own light. He can't have a whole portion of a manga not focused on him just so he can wear the robe. He just can't become Hokage with a new main character, that makes no sense in itself and it loses the impact of how it would be if he became Hokage in his own series.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh my God, so all these rumours about a third part aren't simply rumours?! It's a real possibility?!

Damn.

I mean, it could be good, but...ah hell, let's just wait and see.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I was thinking this. Should never have went there, if the chapters were used from the start of the Kaguya fight to showcase the Naruto/Sasuke fight and then the wrap up and conclusion, it would have been much better.
> 
> Unless there is this Part III coming up and it's setup in space then the dimensions were showcased so it could be the central point for Part III, in space



I know man, the worst part is, how did the story move forward? Sasuke was forced to work as a team with the others but that's it, Madara could have had the same effect. They learned nothing at all from Kaguya.

Naruto and Sasuke VS Kaguya's army. 

Human enemies > Zombie/artificial enemies


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 6, 2014)

The day has finally come. The terminal illness that is Naruto has finally been given a finite period of time.

We can put it to rest.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 6, 2014)

It is possible for Kishimoto to write a decent fight in five chapters since we already know about Naruto's abilities and Sasuke's for the most part. But I expect more talking and flashbacks and this will shortchange any character resolution in-manga. We really have to wait for the movie(s) to get more information? 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Even if there's a new cast, people won't be satisfied until Naruto is Hokage in his own light. He can't have a whole portion of a manga not focused on him just so he can wear the robe. He just can't become Hokage with a new main character, that makes no sense in itself and it loses the impact of how it would be if he became Hokage in his own series.



Hear, hear. Even though I became ambivalent toward Naruto's character, one reason I still followed the manga was to see him become Hokage. Heck, it was one of the reasons I became interested in this story in the first place.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 6, 2014)

Part 3 could easily be a film series with kishi as a consultant, like the new dragonball movies


----------



## ItachiNamikaze (Oct 6, 2014)

As much as I want a part 3, I dont see how it could work. This manga literally got to the core of the problems in the naruto universe (the whole mythology thing and the origin of shinobi), and I dont see how they could find a more "evil" or powerful villain. Everyone who has ever had a bad hand in the plot so far has been dealt with. Unless there are major ass pulls, I dont see it happening :/

Edit: One potential avenue would be exploring the other brothers lineage but even that is limited because we dealt with the most powerful person in that lineage (his mother)


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 6, 2014)

Goddamit KisHIT if this fight is only 4 chapters then you have pissed me off for the last time.

All I wanted was a nice long final battle BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This manga meant so much to me as a kid and as I am now.Words cant express how pissed off I am right now.

You waste FUCKING CHAPTERS WITH KAGUYA JUST TO END THIS SHIT IN 5 FUCKING WEEKS!!!!!!!

Go to hell Kishi I hope you die a horrible death you piece of shit


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Its so bad that people dont get kaguya's point.

> she and BZ was blamed for everything bad that happen in the world... and all villains got the manipulated card
> with her purpose and her lack of backgorund, the door is open to alliens and space ninja's 
> we saw buildings in othet place's so foreshadow for a massive expansion in the narutoverse

Think from author perspective not what you want to happen. Cuz you can read and write fan fiction of you're own


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> it was translated... all chapters will have +2 pages and final chapter will have more pages + an extra chapter who might be linked with the movie



oh thank god there'll be an extra chapter. i was so ready to fly to japan to punch kishi for ending the manga on 699 instead of 700 lmfao.


----------



## Sieves (Oct 6, 2014)

final sasuke and naruto fight summed up in 3 chapters trololol 

the thing you waded through years of shit for is going to be over in the blink of an eye, gg

...wonder how this will impact the forums

*Spoiler*: __ 



assuming no part 3...which there very well might be


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its so bad that people dont get kaguya's point.
> 
> > she and BZ was blamed for everything bad that happen in the world... and all villains got the manipulated card
> > with her purpose and her lack of backgorund, the door is open to alliens and space ninja's
> ...



That all makes perfectly good sense if and only if he's writing a Part 3 of the manga, which unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any solid evidence to support.

As things realistically stand, Kaguya was just a steaming heap of wasted chapter crap.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> That all makes perfectly good sense if and only if he's writing a Part 3 of the manga, which *unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any solid evidence to support.*
> 
> As things realistically stand, Kaguya was just a steaming heap of wasted chapter crap.




There is alot of information and everyone says that now its a huge possibility for this....
We might see alliens in the last - naruto the movie 

Also this gives alot of foreshadow...



takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said* "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"*


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 6, 2014)

wuts  gunna happen to these forums?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2014)

the worst part will be wait for the movie, we dont get it in one year, right?


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> That all makes perfectly good sense if and only if he's writing a Part 3 of the manga, which unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any solid evidence to support.
> 
> As things realistically stand, Kaguya was just a steaming heap of wasted chapter crap.



There  more evidence for it than against it. All I see are a vocal minority who feel like the series "needs" to end.


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

So basically with the additional pages and the last chapter being extra long I guess we're looking at 7 chapters worth of content more or less


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 6, 2014)

I feel like the manga is gunna end like fruits basket.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 6, 2014)

fairy tail taking naruto’s place in the big 3.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 6, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Kishi isn't trolling, you morons, he's only got like 10% control over his manga. WSJ can and will cancel/rush people to finish things when they want to. Do you understand nothing?



WSJ wouldn't rush a manga like Naruto,which still has good sales and decent rankings.and one of the most sold manga in japan.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

I personally think they're rushing now to get to part three lol, especially after a post Geg made about the movie.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its so bad that people dont get kaguya's point.
> 
> > she and BZ was blamed for everything bad that happen in the world... and all villains got the manipulated card
> *> with her purpose and her lack of backgorund, the door is open to alliens and space ninja's *
> ...


With Kishi's current writing skills, that will probably be the dumbest idea he'd ever have as an author. Can't you see how bizarre and completely random that is? Because the idea of an army was implemented right at the end of the manga since the Zetsu were originally supposed to be puppets under dreams.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone thinking WSJ is forcing the ending is insane.

They have far, far more invested keeping one of there best selling mangas going. Kishimoto probably just got tired of the long hours and wants a break. Maybe he'll do what HunterxHunters author does, start a second manga and work on it when he wants to. 



Rabbit and Rose said:


> wuts  gunna happen to these forums?



Probably a re-naming to avoid becoming increasingly irrelevant and minimize any lose of users by potentially drawing in more via the change. More than likely though, it'll die slowly.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Jagger said:


> With Kishi's current writing skills, that will probably be the dumbest idea he'd ever have as an author. Can't you see how bizarre and completely random that is? Because the idea of an army was implemented right at the end of the manga since the Zetsu were originally supposed to be puppets under dreams.



i dont see it as a bad idea since he could implement new ideas... we already have adjusted to wizard ninja's 
This way we could get new poweful characters and maybe some decent backstorys
Remember when DB made his way into DBZ ?

And yeah i think it was bad that they did this in the end... Obito's battle should have been alot shorter... then Madara should be alot longer.... and kaguya should be something in the end like a shadow that watches ( after naruto vs sasuke )


----------



## Monna (Oct 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the worst part will be wait for the movie, we dont get it in one year, right?


Since this movie is far more important than any other Naruto movie, I hope we get a camrip.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2014)

somebody tell evil to make a bootleg


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 6, 2014)

This was confirmed last year, not an exact date of course. 

I'm really glad it's ending.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 6, 2014)

I think people are in denial about this Part III thing. If there was a Part III then SJ wouldn't say the manga was ending because it would be a blatant lie. After all they never claimed it was ending when Part I ended. So I think people need to accept that it (meaning the manga) is nearly over.

The "New Era Project" is almost certainly something anime-related. Either a series of movies that take place after the end of the manga (sort of like what's going on with DBZ) or some sort of anime-only continuation (ie. Naruto GT). 

My guess is the former, but as long as Kishi is overseeing it I'm good. But it sort of irks me that the manga ending will probably have little closure since they're saving certain events (ie. Naruto becoming Hokage) for a future movie.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 6, 2014)

MYJC said:


> I think people are in denial about this Part III thing. If there was a Part III then SJ wouldn't say the manga was ending because it would be a blatant lie. After all they never claimed it was ending when Part I ended. So I think people need to accept that it (meaning the manga) is nearly over.
> 
> The "New Era Project" is almost certainly something anime-related. Either a series of movies that take place after the end of the manga (sort of like what's going on with DBZ) or some sort of anime-only continuation (ie. Naruto GT).
> 
> My guess is the former, but as long as Kishi is overseeing it I'm good. But it sort of irks me that the manga ending will probably have little closure since they're saving certain events (ie. Naruto becoming Hokage) for a future movie.



That's what I'm thinking...

...if there is a part III, why the manga is ending?

If there is more coming, it obviously won't be a continuation of this manga - otherwise there is no point in ending it.


----------



## Azula (Oct 6, 2014)

End the main story, bring on the gaidens


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 6, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> That's what I'm thinking...
> 
> ...if there is a part III, but say the manga is ending?
> 
> If there is more coming, it obviously won't be a continuation of this manga - otherwise there is no point in ending it.



Just because the manga is ending doesn't mean it's not allowed for a sequel, plus the movie is serving beyond the manga story not its epilogue and its serving its entry of the Naruto new era projection.

Isn't Sequel a better term than part 3?


----------



## LayZ (Oct 6, 2014)

Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> 5.New Jutsu2
> 
> It says there are only five weeks left, and the serialization will end with the 50th issue of Shonen Jump.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Since this movie is far more important than any other Naruto movie, I hope we get a camrip.


hope you are right


----------



## Jagger (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i dont see it as a bad idea since he could implement new ideas... we already have adjusted to wizard ninja's
> This way we could get new poweful characters and maybe some decent backstorys
> Remember when DB made his way into DBZ ?


It's not a bad idea, per se. It's just who is writing it what concerns me.



> And yeah i think it was bad that they did this in the end... Obito's battle should have been alot shorter... then Madara should be alot longer.... and kaguya should be something in the end like a shadow that watches ( after naruto vs sasuke )


At least we agree on something.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 6, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Just because the manga is ending doesn't mean it's not allowed for a sequel, plus the movie is serving beyond the manga story not its epilogue and its serving its entry of the Naruto new era projection.
> 
> Isn't Sequel a better term than part 3?



Dude, Kishimoto is out of interesting ideas. 

It happens to everyone. 

Why do great TV shows, for instance, climax then fall off? Why can't they EVER get it back?

The glory days of Naruto are over. Kishimoto extending the story of Naruto, in any way, is doomed to fail. 

If you guys want the story to carry on just 'cause you can't let it go, then that's ok. 

However, I'd rather read a manga where the author is still inspired. He has pushed the world of Naruto to HIS creative limits.


----------



## Default (Oct 6, 2014)

>mfw Orochimaru is going to revive Itachi, who will use izanami in sauce, the series will end and the King will be the final Hero


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Jagger said:


> It's not a bad idea, per se.* It's just who is writing it what concerns me.*
> 
> 
> At least we agree on something.



Kishi should write it.... tho if its anime only, some people said that the guy who made kakashi ANBU episodes should do it cuz he was very good.
Either way... Kishi will suppervise anything related with Naruto after the manga. 


Also before the movie we should get an interview with Kishi. he always did a interview before a movie.
Then will get more info


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 6, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, Kishimoto is out of interesting ideas.
> 
> It happens to everyone.
> 
> ...




Out of ideas? What do you call the new movie with no interesting ideas of a possible new villian coming in the new movie?

You forgotten that Hamura is left out unknown akong with Kaguya wanting an army for some reason and none has answer about Kaguya true goals were.

Plus Orochimaru will return his evil ways.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 6, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> You forgotten that Hamura is left out unknown akong with *Kaguya* wanting an army for some reason and none has answer about Kaguya true goals were.


You really want to revisit that disappointment, and for what? NH?


----------



## Eylandos (Oct 6, 2014)

What you people need to understand is that Kishi has been writing these manga for more than 15 years. What else is there left in the story? Sasuke and Naruto clash it out for the final time, they settle who will be hokage, a mini time skip of the events of all the other characters in the show and then movie will be the final conclusion to the entire story.

Kishi pushed this series to its limit and had his success. Why else would he continue the story when its run its course? You tards need to give it up and just get over the fact its going to be over in 5 weeks.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

C-Moon said:


> You really want to revisit that disappointment, and for what? NH?



Hinata confirmed for next Obito. ("Because you let Naruto die")


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 6, 2014)

Eylandos said:


> These narutards are literally grasping at straws here, hoping a part 3 is going to happen.
> 
> What you people need to understand is that Kishi has been writing these manga for more than 15 years. What else is there left in the story? Sasuke and Naruto clash it out for the final time, they settle who will be hokage, a mini time skip of the events of all the other characters in the show and then movie will be the final conclusion to the entire story.
> 
> Kishi pushed this series to its limit and had his success. Why else would he continue the story when its run its course? You tards need to give it up and just get over the fact its going to be over in 5 weeks.



The movie was not said to be serving a conclusion it said to be a story beyond the manga story and its part of its huge announcement NARUTO NEW ERA PROJECT! New Era which means a new beginning you may think Kishi limits his ideas then why did he bother bringing Kaguya to the story and why have six path sage have a brother instead him alone?

There is more to the story than just with all the Uchiha sob story or its rivalry with Senju.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 6, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Out of ideas? What do you call the new movie with no interesting ideas of a possible new villian coming in the new movie?
> 
> You forgotten that Hamura is left out unknown akong with Kaguya wanting an army for some reason and none has answer about Kaguya true goals were.
> 
> Plus Orochimaru will return his evil ways.



I'm not just talking about ideas, but INTERESTING ideas. 

Every author has ideas, that don't make them good. 

Not to mention, you can have ideas, but how well do you execute them?

Kishimoto had creative ideas to start this manga, but executed them poorly far too often(e.g. the sharingan started out interesting, but became a horrible mess). I actually believe Kishimoto started running out of interesting ideas after the end of part I. 

To me, Akatsuki were interesting conceptually, but the way they were taken down was pitiful. They could have been written so much better. 

The Sasuke vs Itachi fight was such a flame-out. Deidara vs Sasuke was better. Only problem is, that battle had zero buildup, and the Sasuke vs Itachi fight was one of the most highly anticipated battles in the manga. 

We all have our opinions...

...and it is my opinion that Kishimoto was a well above average writer in part I, and declined thereafter. Naruto coming back after all that time w/ Jiraiya, and progressing that little was laughably bad. Meanwhile, Sakura came back competent, and Sasuke was a force. 

If it's one thing I've learned from being on this forum so many years is, there are optimists who can not and will not be swayed. I don't even really try to, anymore. 

If you enjoy this crap, and want to see it continued into a part III or a sequel...

...I hope you get what you're looking for. 

To me, its clear Kishimoto needs to be done with the entire Naruto concept, and move on to something completely new. He has been running on fumes for quite some time.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 6, 2014)

Eylandos said:


> What you people need to understand is that Kishi has been writing these manga for more than 15 years. What else is there left in the story? Sasuke and Naruto clash it out for the final time, they settle who will be hokage, a mini time skip of the events of all the other characters in the show and then movie will be the final conclusion to the entire story.
> 
> Kishi pushed this series to its limit and had his success. Why else would he continue the story when its run its course? You tards need to give it up and just get over the fact its going to be over in 5 weeks.





>grasping at straws
>actual evidence of Kishi's assistant spilling the beans over a possible sequel  (source: takL)

>what else is left to the story?
>Kaguya's castles, no answers on her true goal
>Hamura's army
>Orochimaru screwing up everything again 
>The origins of Kaguya's race

>Nardo and Sauce decide who will be Hokage
>Nardo is not even the Hokage in the movie 

Yep, this post is the poster child for every single argument against a Part 3: "Wah wah, series running for 15 years, wah wah series needs to end, wah wah nothing left to the story"

Face it: There is more evidence FOR a part 3 than against. Just because YOU want the series to end, doesn't mean it will actually end. Shippuuden, maybe. But not the series as a whole.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> There is alot of information and everyone says that now its a huge possibility for this....
> We might see alliens in the last - naruto the movie
> 
> Also this gives alot of foreshadow...
> ...



No offense, but that foreshadows nothing. From what I can tell it's just some poorly written wish of another fan that's been posted on a few forums. All of the "evidence" I've seen or been presented with falls into the category of "I want it so it has to happen" or "it doesn't make sense not to do it". I desperately want a manga Part 3 too, but I'm still not seeing it even as a possibility. Especially not when Shonen Jump, the most official of official sources, says it's finished.

Also, all the Dragonball Z comparisons fail to account for the fact that back in the day, Dragonball never ended and Z did not exist until the anime created the division. Then Viz (I think) went back and split the Dragonball manga in half for the english release. Shippuden and Part 2 IS our Z.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 6, 2014)

Exactly.

What more could you want?

They want insignificant questions answered, and think that that's enough to build a story off of. 

There are things I wanted Kishimoto to touch on over the years and he NEVER did. Some of the things he didn't touch on, I thought he HAD to...

...and he didn't. 

This is Kishimoto's manga, not yours. Just 'cause you think its important, that doesn't mean he does. 

Danzou had big plans, and was abruptly cut down before he can even really do anything.  Made him seem like filler, frankly.




Eylandos said:


> These narutards are literally grasping at straws here, hoping a part 3 is going to happen.
> 
> What you people need to understand is that Kishi has been writing these manga for more than 15 years. What else is there left in the story? Sasuke and Naruto clash it out for the final time, they settle who will be hokage, a mini time skip of the events of all the other characters in the show and then movie will be the final conclusion to the entire story.
> 
> Kishi pushed this series to its limit and had his success. Why else would he continue the story when its run its course? You tards need to give it up and just get over the fact its going to be over in 5 weeks.


----------



## Eylandos (Oct 6, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> The movie was not said to be serving a conclusion it said to be a story beyond the manga story and its part of its huge announcement NARUTO NEW ERA PROJECT! New Era which means a new beginning you may think Kishi limits his ideas then why did he bother bringing Kaguya to the story and why have six path sage have a brother instead him alone?
> 
> There is more to the story than just with all the Uchiha sob story or its rivalry with Senju.



Honestly I don't know. Kishi has a thing for brothers and likes to draw parallels from close male relationships. I don't know what ever happened to Humura but maybe Hogaromo will touch upon in the coming 5 chapters.

If Kishi can wrap up the fight quickly and satisfyingly then possibly he can info dump on most if not all the unresolved plot points that wasn't addressed.



Yachiru said:


> >grasping at straws
> >actual evidence of Kishi's assistant spilling the beans over a possible sequel  (source: takL)
> 
> >what else is left to the story?
> ...


----------



## Hero (Oct 6, 2014)

No slug sage mode


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 7, 2014)

Hero said:


> No slug sage mode



Sakura gets the crumbs again


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

Also Tenten had no fucking story OR JUTSU


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 7, 2014)

C-Moon said:


> You really want to revisit that disappointment, and for what? NH?



people want to know about her because she maybe an alien.and everone like aliens.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 7, 2014)

What was that shit Suigetsu discovered that made him, Karin, and Juugo seek out Sasuke?

The whole 'Orochimaru was planning this1!?!" thingy?


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

Like Mei Terumi had no development and she was a Kage .

Sakura "surpasses" Tsunade only through "maybe comments" from Hashirama.  

So much fuck up


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 7, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> people want to know about her because she maybe an alien.and everone like aliens.



She has the Byakugan, so she is an alien. All the Uchiha are aliens too.

Nardo is NOT an alien.


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

Byakugan didn't get a single upgrade and Kaguya shat on its purpose to have 359.9? vision 

TENTEN HAS NO MANGA JUTSU. NOT A SINGLE FIGHT ON PANEL


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 7, 2014)

gonna miss this when it's over. Naruto will forever be a classic


----------



## Hexa (Oct 7, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> What was that shit Suigetsu discovered that made him, Karin, and Juugo seek out Sasuke?
> 
> The whole 'Orochimaru was planning this1!?!" thingy?


Orochimaru was planning on reviving the Hokage as Edo Tensei.  I guess as another ploy to destroy Konoha or something.

It wouldn't have worked, though. Hashirama was close enough to full power that he could just break out whenever he wanted.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 7, 2014)

10char


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 7, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> *Just because the manga is ending doesn't mean it's not allowed for a sequel*, plus the movie is serving beyond the manga story not its epilogue and its serving its entry of the Naruto new era projection.
> 
> Isn't Sequel a better term than part 3?



No, but it's extremely disingenuous to put out the message the manga is _ending for good_ in five chapters if they're going to continue making any form of manga related to it like a part three or sequel.


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

Where is Anko and Yamato


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 7, 2014)

Isn't Samui and that other Cloud ninja still in the pot?


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 7, 2014)

Hero said:


> Where is Anko and Yamato



Yamato us probably dead. Maybe. Who knows. Doubt we'll get an answer.



Gilgamesh said:


> Isn't Samui and that other Cloud ninja still in the pot?



Yes.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 7, 2014)

Did we actually ever get a good translation of the article?


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

Darui never saved Samui 

But can we please address Tenten 

Konan promised to help Naruto. She hasn't appeared in the war. Logically, why didn't Naruto ask of her whereabouts


----------



## Marsala (Oct 7, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> Exactly.
> 
> What more could you want?
> 
> ...



Danzou was a red herring for Tobi. In ninja mythology, one of the most famous shinobi was Katou Danzou, later called Katou Tobi. Kishimoto split him up into three characters: Danzou, Tobi, and Dan. But the names were supposed to make people suspect that Danzou was Tobi, particularly in the stretch between Pain's invasion and the Gokage meeting.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2014)

^
why are you spamming the fuck out this? 
you could say all that in one post.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 7, 2014)

Yup check a bunch of cites apparently this is legit.

This is worse than there being a PIII. Literally i'm hoping that Kishi pulls some BS, where Naruto Ends, but Naruto: New-Generation begins, because to end the series in 5-chapters is fucking terrible. I knew that when the movie was announced the series would be ending before the movie came out (or at least PII would be), but really Kishi your going to waste 4 weeks (1 on a break and 3 leading up to the movie); and your going to make the pace slow as dirt last chapter. 

How the fuck does Kishi even plan to fit everything into 5 chapters. At the rate Kishi has been going the last chapter would need to be 250 pages for a satisfying conclusion to be met. What is the Sasuke and Naruto battle going to be 3 chapters, considering we need time for the ending TNJ, Flashbacks, and epilogue. Are they literally just going to run at each other with Super-Rasengan and Super-Chidori, and than it's over. Is this what I followed for years, comes to. 

My god this is bad, I thought it couldn't get worse, I was horribly horribly mistaken.

I'm going to have to do a video review about this, it's so fucking bad. 2 hour video rant about how this series is destined to have the worst ending imaginable incoming.

What a brillaint writer you are kishi, give the Tobi battle 100 chapters, and than give the final battle 5; The amount of times Tobi bitches about Rin probably adds up to like double, if not triple, the length that this fight is going to be, this how bad this shit is. FACEPALM FACEPLAM FACEFUCKINGPLAM.

What's Sasuke's TNJ conversion going to even look like. 

Naruto, "Hey, can you stop being an asshole now"
Sasuke, "How many chapters we got left"
Naruto, "actually this is the last one"
Sasuke, "Okay than, i'm good now, i'm in love with Sakura, and you should be Hokage Naruto"
Naruto, "Nah i don't care about being Hokage anymore, we should just let Kakashi"
Sasuke, "But what about the readers they've been waiting for this forever"
Naruto, "fuck'm"


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Yup check a bunch of cites apparently this is legit.
> 
> This is worse than there being a PIII. Literally i'm hoping that Kishi pulls some BS, where Naruto Ends, but Naruto: New-Generation begins, because to end the series in 5-chapters is fucking terrible. I knew that when the movie was announced the series would be ending before the movie came out (or at least PII would be), but really Kishi your going to waste 4 weeks (1 on a break and 3 leading up to the movie); and your going to make the pace slow as dirt last chapter.
> 
> ...



Well, he kinda said the ending will be unexpected or something like this years ago. 
even though I'm satisfied that their battle will be this short.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 7, 2014)

Hero said:


> Like Mei Terumi had no development and she was a Kage .



Rin had more development than Mei, Tenten, Temari and Ino combined.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 7, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Well, he kinda said the ending will be unexpected or something like this years ago.
> even though I'm satisfied that their battle will be this short.


Oh I can't even wait for it, it's going to be dumbest thing I've ever seen. The 180 that Sasuke will have to do in this time span will make even twilight look like a literary masterpiece. What a horrible writer Kishi is, like i'm not even joking, he is the worst.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2014)

^

Honestly, I don't see Sasuke anywhere near the child's level, and that's why I'm ok with this battle  being short
because I don't see how can Sasuke last for long against the child to begin with. 

but well see, sometimes the short battles be better than the long ones anyway. U_U

as for kishi, I agree, that dumbass made me wait for so long to see Minato's jutsu, and then I got nothing. 
besides many other things. 

and he will appearently troll me even harder by not making the child the Hokage, but rather that useless Kakashi.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 7, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Oh I can't even wait for it, it's going to be dumbest thing I've ever seen. The 180 that Sasuke will have to do in this time span will make even twilight look like a literary masterpiece. What a horrible writer Kishi is, like i'm not even joking, he is the worst.



if you think about the yin and yang concept,Sasuke may get a slight TNJ but it wouldn't be a 180 though.


----------



## Norngpinky (Oct 7, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Yup check a bunch of cites apparently this is legit.
> 
> This is worse than there being a PIII. Literally i'm hoping that Kishi pulls some BS, where Naruto Ends, but Naruto: New-Generation begins, because to end the series in 5-chapters is fucking terrible. I knew that when the movie was announced the series would be ending before the movie came out (or at least PII would be), but really Kishi your going to waste 4 weeks (1 on a break and 3 leading up to the movie); and your going to make the pace slow as dirt last chapter.
> 
> ...



This is EXACTLY how i feel! 

I can't think of how Kishi can wrap this story in 5 fucking chapters that will make it satisfactory. So now, I'm just trying to deal with the fact that it will NOT be satisfying because it will MOST LIKELY an open ending where we won't get a conclusion...WHich is why they thought an after-math movie would be good. 

Like hell. 

I'd rather them be ON PAPER instead of a film. Not only that, not all the readers will get to see this movie until several months later. Is this how they think is the best to treat all the fans and current reader? I'm so disappointed. At least spend a good amount of chapters closing the story, THEN if they still want to raise some profit making a movie, they can do that AFTER the ending! 

5 chapters and the fight has only started. I'm sure there will be flashbacks and a lot of talking and punching. URGH. 


I feel like the end will just be Nardo & Sauce coming to a conclusion and they just stare out into DAWN (start of a new era) that tells us they will end the damn IT. 

Maybe one FINAL chapter of everyone opening their eyes to see "peace finally setting over"


UGH. 






> What a brillaint writer you are kishi, give the Tobi battle 100 chapters, and than give the final battle 5; The amount of times Tobi bitches about Rin probably adds up to like double, if not triple, the length that this fight is going to be, this how bad this shit is. FACEPALM FACEPLAM FACEFUCKINGPLAM.
> 
> What's Sasuke's TNJ conversion going to even look like.
> 
> ...




IKR?! The war was so dragged out it wasn't even funny, and there can never be substance in this supposedly FINAL fight that has been foreshadowed since forever ago. 

No character development whatsoever. Just short, simple, bland. ,


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Rin had more development than Mei, Tenten, Temari and Ino combined.



And she was never alive . It literally is so tragic

Also we have yet to see Kakashi's face . There are so many things Kishi hasn't done that it's starting to look ugly. The fight won't even happen. Kishi will say Naruto was in a genjutsu the entire time and Sasuke left Naruto standing on top of Hashirama to rot thinking he won


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2014)

Read through the last few comments. Guess we really need to have this next chapter come out to have an understanding of the direction. The argument that it is "dangerous" to announce the end of the series, presumably if there's a part three, is true. But it's equally as confusing that a definite end to the series was pinpointed.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 7, 2014)

Just watched all Naruto/NS openings. So much feelings, like the the run through the years of my life with this manga series. Ill miss it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 7, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Rin had more development than Mei, Tenten, Temari and Ino combined.



Some new charas that popped in the kage summit arc kept getting more, more and more. Even tought there where other older charas with more need of development and stuff.

For example I wanted to see development of the killerbee students so that they would be just like the kids from Sunagakure but in this case from Kumo.
Instead we got a background story for new filler shit charas that took important screentime in the war from more important matters. And in the process became filler for fodder filler.

I could go on and on on the injustices and other things done by kishi.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"



Oh my god. I feel that I will live after all.


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm going to watch the openings


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> i donno kishs assistant said he has to find a new assistant job.
> he on the other hand said "narutos ending but not really (shouldnt touch this!!(lol))"
> n "too early for a sequel"



I still insist that he should take one big ass hiatus and then tackle it back again from the point where it began going downhill "after Pain maybe?" and redo it differently, with more inspiration and perhaps even better, IMO.

At least that's what the author of battle angel did, perhaps his deal with james cameron had something to do with it?


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

The pain part makes no sense. The villagers had to be revived. That was a given. How else was he going to gain the recognition from the ppl he desired? Plus it was the first time a mass revival was used so that's a free pass. Naruto not killing Nagato was annoying but a maturing point. 

The first real wtf moment was Sasori/Deidara in the ambush squad.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 7, 2014)

Turrin, take a breath.



Hero said:


> The first real wtf moment was Sasori/Deidara in the ambush squad.




AGREED.
reps


----------



## Jagger (Oct 7, 2014)

If we wanted to name all of Kishimoto's mistakes, this thread would be twice as long.

Seriously, one of the most wasted arcs is probably the Pain one. I understand if he wanted to introduce the concept of pain being a vicious circle that can only be stopped with kindness and shit, but seriously, revive everyone?  It felt as if the entire arc didn't happen except for Jiraiya dying, but he's barely mentioned now anyway.

Actually, fuck that.

What's disturbing is Neji's pointless death and its only purpose is to get a Hinata and Naruto interaction.

Or what about the "UCHIHA WERE BEING OPPRESSED!", yet, we saw no panel of that.

Kishimoto tried to create an morally ambiguous event that could led to some character development by Sasuke, but, instead he ended up making the Uchiha look more irrational through the course of the series, making the Uchiha massacre way too one-sided.

Also, Itachi being a hero? What kind of hero kills people in their sleep?

WE DIDN'T EVEN SEE MINATO'S JUTSU THAT WAS SUPPOSEDLY STRONG ENOUGH TO HOLD BACK OBITO WHILE HE COULDN'T CONTROL THE JUUBI IMPRISONED INSIDE OF HIM.

Like, what the fuck.

Edit: Sorry for the quadruple posting, but this is the first manga I've ever read and I feel I wasted too much reading it if it is going to end like that.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Oh my god. I feel that I will live after all.



I feel you ch1p. I feel you


----------



## rac585 (Oct 7, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Naruto, "Hey, can you stop being an asshole now"
> Sasuke, "How many chapters we got left"



oh man... this is too funny


----------



## Helios (Oct 7, 2014)

What will happen to the forums once the manga is ended?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 7, 2014)

About time this shit got buried, now if Fairy crap would do us the honors of ending in 4 chapters and Bleach picked up its pacing to finish within 2 years we'd be good to go. The koreans are doing it big now anyways.


----------



## Xin (Oct 7, 2014)

No hard feelings here. 

I would've hated for it to end a few months ago, but it's been utter shit lately.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2014)

Helios said:


> What will happen to the forums once the manga is ended?


nothing, because there'll be a movie and then the New Era project and then maybe something else manga-related


well, Konoha Telegrams will be gone


----------



## I Blue I (Oct 7, 2014)

I started watching Naruto when it started airing on Toonami. I was in the fifth grade.

I am currently studying for an exam tomorrow as a junior in university. 

The manga has been absolutely horrible for a while, but even so, I would be lying if I said I wasn't sad to see it end.


----------



## benzz15 (Oct 7, 2014)

as much problems naruto has had ever since the timeskip i'm still pretty saddened by this. have been watching/reading for 10 years now, i grew up with it. really though kaguya was pointless, why the fuck didn't kishi just keep madara as the final villian and then the rest could of been on he sasuke vs naruto fight which would of gotten decent amount of chapters and we could of gotten a non-rushed conclusion as well. he wasted 20 chapters on the useless kaguya. there's no way this whole story can wrap up in 5 chapters, absolutely impossible imo.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 7, 2014)

Inb4 they literally broke both their arms like that parody and calls it quits right away, then the remaining 5 chapters is the ninja rebuilding their world.


----------



## auem (Oct 7, 2014)

long journey finally coming to an end....a part of my life ending...



Helios said:


> What will happen to the forums once the manga is ended?


a good many people will wait for Kishi's next manga...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2014)

nardo will never die


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Oct 7, 2014)

Wut
I can't believe it


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't particularly enjoyed Naruto for a long time but just 5 chapters for the final fight and ending sucks. It is another example most likely of Kishimoto's lack of passion that produced shit like that Kaguya nonsense.


----------



## Yaaay (Oct 7, 2014)

YESSSS 

SO GLAD ITS ALMOST OVER

I mean this manga has obviously not gotten better for the past few years so it's safer to end it as quickly as possible before it actually gets any worse.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 7, 2014)

My only surprise is that Kishi will actually finish the fight between the two so quickly. I thought he would milk it more. The end of the manga was inevitable when Sasuke immediately challenged Naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2014)

Xin said:


> No hard feelings here.
> 
> I would've hated for it to end a few months ago, but it's been utter shit lately.



This.

It basically ended for me last May. I've been treating the manga as a corpse ever since.


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel kinda... dead inside. I know I've been complaining non stop about the manga, but it's become part of my routine for the last couple of years. I... don't know .___.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 7, 2014)

Meh.

As much as I say this series is crap, I did love it at one point.  I knew it was ending, but to find out so abruptly, it gets me right in the feels a bit.

However, the cynical part of me is laughing its head off cause there'll be no manga resolution to this story.  We'll have to see the movie to find out what happens.  Terrible writing, but a brilliant marketing ploy.  I fucking hate Shonen Jump.

All the manga that ended this year really makes me appreciate all the more the ending to Full Metal Alchemist.  Fucking fantastic resolution.  I think I'm gonna read it again to cheer myself up.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 7, 2014)

> All the manga that ended this year really makes me appreciate all the more the ending to Full Metal Alchemist. Fucking fantastic resolution. I think I'm gonna read it again to cheer myself up.



The way Father went down so quickly was kinda bullshit though


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 7, 2014)

And people thought it won't end by chapter 700.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 7, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> The way Father went down so quickly was kinda bullshit though



"Resolution", not "climax"


----------



## auem (Oct 7, 2014)

5 chapters are too short for all the loose ends though...at least 3 chapters will be fight,then Kishi has to find resolution about Oro and co,other 5 villages,Sasu-Saku and Naru-Hina,other rookies etc...heck, showing all those characters once would take more than 2 chapters..


----------



## Hexa (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't understand why Kishimoto's 8 assistants would need to draw 39 pages in 3 days.    What sort of time constraint is that for?  I guess they could have fallen behind and needed to crunch in order to catch up, but that's a lot of catching up.   Generally, you expect that they would do something like 4-5 pages a day.


----------



## sakuranonamida (Oct 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This.
> 
> It basically ended for me last May. I've been treating the manga as a corpse ever since.



Madara has been the only good thing coming out of this war, everything else has been utter shit for years now. I only kept on reading because at this point I want to see the end, now that it's there, I don't care how bad and rushed it will be, it's a relief, I just want it to be over and Kishi to take a huge vacation which he should have done earlier instead of half assing things like he did because he himself got bored with his creation. I have more respect for mangaka who know when to stop or take hiatus if needed than one who clearly has no respect himself for his readers and piles badly drawn and incoherent chapters one upon another for years. This manga is only the shell of what it used to be so for the sake of what it was, I'm glad it's finally over.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 7, 2014)

Damn


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 7, 2014)

To the people that think that Kishimoto won't have time to draw the extra pages, do you not know how manga serialization (at least in Jump) works?  A mangaka is usually around 3-4 chapters ahead of the latest released chapter and the extras are held to be released in their appropriate weeks.  That means Kishi has either already finished the series, or is drawing the finale (I highly doubt we're getting a resolution).

Coincidentally, did Kishi not take a week or 2 break recently?  That was probably used both to draw the needed pages and to make sure to end the series right on 699 (or 700).


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 7, 2014)

Kishi promised us part 3

He promised us 27 year old naruto vs 28 year old sasuke in their primes
He promised us Hokage Kakashi
He promised us Naruto and Hinata having 2 sons with the sage body and sage eyes
He promised us edo tensai ressurrection jutsu
He promised us Neiji being revived
He promised us Ino and Chouji
He promised us Shika and Temari
he promised us Sakura and Lee
etc... etc...


----------



## Hasan (Oct 7, 2014)

Unless they are already done, I think the 2-extra-pages clause is subject to change. I do know that mangaka work ahead of schedule, so Kishimoto must have a pretty good idea what more needs to be added to have a satisfying ending. The page-count for the last chapter may be different from what we are hearing at the moment. We still have five weeks left, or *three*, as it is likely that the content for next two issues is finalized and probably being printed (this is just my guess, though).


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2014)

Madara is the reason this manga went downhill even further than obito. He was a garbage character. 
the best thing kishi did was to get rid of him honestly, he should have never existed in the first place.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2014)

Madara was literally the best thng about the whole war


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2014)

the best thing about him imo is how he went down. THAT was good!
it fits him very well!


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 7, 2014)

there isn't and wouldn't be a more badass character than Madara in this manga.


----------



## auem (Oct 7, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Madara is the reason this manga went downhill even further than obito. He was a garbage character.
> the best thing kishi did was to get rid of him honestly, he should have never existed in the first place.



Madara was all right..it is Kaguya who shouldn't come in the story..worst character EVER...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I don't understand why Kishimoto's 8 assistants would need to draw 39 pages in 3 days.    What sort of time constraint is that for?  I guess they could have fallen behind and needed to crunch in order to catch up, but that's a lot of catching up.   Generally, you expect that they would do something like 4-5 pages a day.



Last chapter will be biggger + the extra chapter.... so it takes time.

They just wanted to be done with it and work on the movie...  you know since they hyped the movie 



Lockon Stratos said:


> No offense, but that foreshadows nothing. From what I can tell it's just some poorly written wish of another fan that's been posted on a few forums. All of the "evidence" I've seen or been presented with falls into the category of "I want it so it has to happen" or "it doesn't make sense not to do it". I desperately want a manga Part 3 too, but I'm still not seeing it even as a possibility. Especially not when Shonen Jump, the most official of official sources, says it's finished.
> 
> Also, all the Dragonball Z comparisons fail to account for the fact that back in the day, Dragonball never ended and Z did not exist until the anime created the division. Then Viz (I think) went back and split the Dragonball manga in half for the english release. Shippuden and Part 2 IS our Z.





I get it you want official source... we get a semi-official source with the assistant also the damn trailer from the last.... *watch the subtitles and tell me that shit its not foreshadow* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rny35GCFlJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 7, 2014)

Naruto is going to roflstomp Sasuke and then talk him to death.



Helios said:


> What will happen to the forums once the manga is ended?



Nothing. Outside of the KL, this forum has a lot more things to offer. Maybe there will be a domain name change to increase traffic.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 7, 2014)

Kaguya had the personality of a potato and knew as much about fighting as a toddler.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 7, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> To the people that think that Kishimoto won't have time to draw the extra pages, do you not know how manga serialization (at least in Jump) works?  A mangaka is usually around 3-4 chapters ahead of the latest released chapter and the extras are held to be released in their appropriate weeks.  That means Kishi has either already finished the series, or is drawing the finale (I highly doubt we're getting a resolution).
> 
> Coincidentally, did Kishi not take a week or 2 break recently?  That was probably used both to draw the needed pages and to make sure to end the series right on 699 (or 700).


He doesn't have the upcoming chapters finished, otherwise he wouldn't have been turning unfishied chapters with lots of sketchy art so many times. Also we always hear for example how Oda turns his chapters on the very last minute before printining because he's a perfectionist.


----------



## Anko-san (Oct 7, 2014)

When I think about all those chapters of Naruto watching animal genitalia in that Bee island... I can't help but get angry.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 7, 2014)

So there's gonna be some sequel or something? I saw some post recently where they said that? Is this like part 2 has ended or Naruto as a manga has ended?


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Oct 7, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> He doesn't have the upcoming chapters finished, otherwise he wouldn't have been turning unfishied chapters with lots of sketchy art so many times. Also we always hear for example how Oda turns his chapters on the very last minute before printining because he's a perfectionist.



Is that even true? I've heard Oda is several weeks ahead of where the current plotline is. Which is also related to his immense workethics.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 7, 2014)

Demetriuscapone said:


> Is that even true? I've heard Oda is several weeks ahead of where the current plotline is. Which is also related to his immense workethics.


He never said he has those chapters FINISHED a couple of weeks in advance. Just working on a single chapter is a hell lot of work, especially in his current state. As I see it, they at most have rough sketches that even then they will redraw as they see fit.

For example next chapter will be handed out for printing by Friday, but the stores receive them on Mondays of the next week. It takes time to print millions of copies of the same chapters, of the same magazine, and ship all of them across the country and other places such as China where they get translated.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 7, 2014)

adee said:


> So there's gonna be some sequel or something? I saw some post recently where they said that? Is this like part 2 has ended or Naruto as a manga has ended?



Naruto the manga(part 2) is going end in 5 weeks.

there is no confirmation about any sequel yet.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 7, 2014)

So after calming down a bit. 5 Chapters would be enough to set up PIII, and if the assistant is hinting at a sequel, than perhaps this won't be absolutely terrible. Not that I am thrilled to see a sequel happened, but it's better than ending the series in 5 chapters. 

Really wish I wasn't left in a position where a sequel is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So after calming down a bit. 5 Chapters would be enough to set up PIII, and if the assistant is hinting at a sequel, than perhaps this won't be absolutely terrible. Not that I am thrilled to see a sequel happened, but it's better than ending the series in 5 chapters.
> 
> Really wish I wasn't left in a position where a sequel is the lesser of two evils.



while i fully understand what you mean, it is the better of the two evils. 

yes, the ending in only 5 chapters is shitty, BUT the alternative is a sequel....... another chapters 450 chapters!!!.

dont let your emotions cloud your judgment. dont think of  the shitty ending. the manga has been shitty for many years so far aside from very small instances. the ending of part will be shitty. hell, part 3 will be shitty once kishi starts the plot in it after the "oh, 3 years have passed" introduction. however, unlike the bigening of part 2, kishi is coming from the end of part 2 where he has established to not be on the same level he was in part 1. 

just let it die, turrin....... let it die  :/


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 7, 2014)

What would be your reaction if this Naruto vs Sasuke fight was all along inside the Infinite Tsukiyomi and we are just witnessing Naruto's and Sasuke's beloved dreams of brotherhood and revolution, then they wake up and were best friends all along in reality? ck


----------



## Garfield (Oct 7, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What would be your reaction if this Naruto vs Sasuke fight was all along inside the Infinite Tsukiyomi and we are just witnessing Naruto's and Sasuke's beloved dreams of brotherhood and revolution, then they wake up and were best friends all along in reality? ck


I can imagine you smiling with popcorn in your hands while the world is burning around you from a spark you ignited.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 7, 2014)

didn't we know about part 2 months in advance of part 1 ending?  how could the cat not be out of the bag by now.  I don't think there's a pt 3


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2014)

kish himself said hed write sequels. about narutos childhood,  jiraiya etc.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> kish himself said hed write sequels. about narutos childhood,  jiraiya etc.



So while Kishi chills out during this project, he could write from time to time certain things for the narutoverse...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2014)

in others words, it's not going anywhere 


brace yourselves


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 7, 2014)

Gotta be honest, I will be really sad. I've been reading this manga since I was a young teen, and I'm an old fucker now. Being able to read the manga has always been something I have looked forward to in my week. 

In good times and bad times, there was always a moment where I could be happy for a minute. Good writing or bad writing, it never mattered much to me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> kish himself said hed write sequels. about narutos childhood,  jiraiya etc.



Also I forgot to ask do we have any info for an interview ?
He usually does one before a movie and this time its even bigger so....


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> kish himself said hed write sequels. about narutos childhood,  jiraiya etc.



He will do sequel but also prequels about Naruto's childhood before he started as a ninja and Jiraya as well?


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

Aspect said:


> in others words, it's not going anywhere
> 
> 
> brace yourselves



i am strictly an orochimaru, itachi fan.

i honestly dont care about naruto and jiraya.

za angst will come soon from me when he writes those


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> kish himself said hed write sequels. about narutos childhood,  jiraiya etc.



Sounds more like side stories than a legitimate sequel to me. Well, I'm not complaining. Also I think it's more V-Jump material instead Shonen Jump. Well this way Kishi is going to have more time to execute the story properly (if he can do it).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> kish himself said hed write sequels. about narutos childhood,  jiraiya etc.



Which childhood? The one where he was hated and bullied by everyone and stayed back in school 3 times, or the one where he was friendly with Shikamaru, Chouji, and Kiba, and is the same age as his classmates?


----------



## Mako (Oct 7, 2014)

Saw this on Reddit. Right in the feels.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 7, 2014)

not even been following it longer than three years


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2014)

Mako said:


> Saw this on Reddit. Right in the feels.


:                      .


----------



## Ghost (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 7, 2014)

Mako said:


> Saw this on Reddit. Right in the feels.



Right in the feels.... Shit.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 7, 2014)

I see no reason to rush the manga ending if kishi is not involved in the movie. This is BS sort of thing.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 7, 2014)

I wonder if we're going to get an arrangement where at some point the chapters will be longer than usual.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 7, 2014)

Mako said:


> Saw this on Reddit. Right in the feels.



Fuck this is too much


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder if we're going to get an arrangement where at some point the chapters will be longer than usual.




It's already happening... by them adding two pages to the chapters. Though perhaps the final chapter could be clearly longer.


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Also I forgot to ask do we have any info for an interview ?
> He usually does one before a movie and this time its even bigger so....


im sure hell be busy like when he did with rtn


Sword Sage said:


> He will do sequel but also prequels about Naruto's childhood before he started as a ninja and Jiraya as well?


young jiraiya and narutos childhood and perhaps more.


MonkeyDVegetto said:


> Sounds more like side stories than a legitimate sequel to me. Well, I'm not complaining. Also I think it's more V-Jump material instead Shonen Jump. Well this way Kishi is going to have more time to execute the story properly (if he can do it).


donno if shonen jump can survive without kishs manga.


mayumi said:


> I see no reason to rush the manga ending if kishi is not involved in the movie. This is BS sort of thing.



kish is heavily involved in this movie.



PikaCheeka said:


> Which childhood? The one where he was hated and bullied by everyone and stayed back in school 3 times, or the one where he was friendly with Shikamaru, Chouji, and Kiba, and is the same age as his classmates?



donno. maybe both?


----------



## Lord Aizen (Oct 7, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Madara is the reason this manga went downhill even further than obito. He was a garbage character.
> the best thing kishi did was to get rid of him honestly, he should have never existed in the first place.



I couldn't disagree more he was the reason I kept reading and stayed interested. He was the most unpredictable and deadliest character


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SilM52CBAJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2014)

maddy was the funniest villain ever.
while kaguya was the cutest villain. plus unlike the other major villains in naruto she never gave 2 shits about humanbeings.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2014)

Kage bunshin again? You will just multiply your incompetence.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2014)

Not even sure why people are saying "Madara's defeat made the series decline" because, well, then again I do know, they're fans so they want to make their case. That's not true however. Not even close, it was bound to happen. It wasn't even about Madara, hell even Obito, their portions can't bring a manga down. The decline of the series was bigger than them. 

The reality is that the manga's quality decreased when the War Arc started. Too many filler chapters, too many boring fights, too much crap thrown into it and from that things just didn't make sense. We had good parts, great parts but the war as a whole dragged the series down in quality. It wasn't near the war many people expected and not only that, it wasn't the war this series needed. Back then, people assumed there would be far better platoon stategies, actual real tactics than the crap we received, ninjas who need food, rations, just far more than we received. What we got was basically the standard JRPG "war fight" ala Suikoden. Split up, take the enemies down, it was so basic and yet Kishi could have done more with it had he paid attention. I'd love to see a section where Naruto and Lee broke off from the group in order to find food and instead run into 2 high-ranking Kage fighters, they then have to defeat the Kages in order to return back before ninjas die from exhaustion. Even a chapter focused on the strategy to take down Tobi, the stress, just something like that. It's things like that which should have happened but instead it was Kishi just saying "LOL War Arc let's just do dis fight shit" I mean even Part 1 had far better tactics in situations like this. It was more about strength and plowing through the enemy than being an actual "war" I mean it was just a gang fight really. That's not a war. 

The War Arc was the worst. 4 years was also way too long for that shit. It was absolutely horrible.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> Nothing. Outside of the KL, this forum has a lot more things to offer. Maybe there will be a domain name change to increase traffic.



Good time to ask Tazmo .


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not even sure why people are saying "Madara's defeat made the series decline" because, well, then again I do know, they're fans so they want to make their case. That's not true however. Not even close, it was bound to happen. It wasn't even about Madara, hell even Obito, their portions can't bring a manga down. The decline of the series was bigger than them.
> 
> The reality is that the manga's quality decreased when the War Arc started. Too many filler chapters, too many boring fights, too much crap thrown into it and from that things just didn't make sense. We had good parts, great parts but the war as a whole dragged the series down in quality. It wasn't near the war many people expected and not only that, it wasn't the war this series needed. Back then, people assumed there would be far better platoon stategies, actual real tactics than the crap we received, ninjas who need food, rations, just far more than we received. What we got was basically the standard JRPG "war fight" ala Suikoden. Split up, take the enemies down, it was so basic and yet Kishi could have done more with it had he paid attention. I'd love to see a section where Naruto and Lee broke off from the group in order to find food and instead run into 2 high-ranking Kage fighters, they then have to defeat the Kages in order to return back before ninjas die from exhaustion. It's things like that which should have happened but instead it was Kishi just saying "LOL War Arc let's just do dis fight shit" I mean even Part 1 had far better tactics in situations like this.
> 
> The War Arc was the worst. 4 years on shit.


Quoted for the truth.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Madara was good but kishi didn't knew what to do with him.... to much relevance to obito to less for madara.

Kishi lacks balance... His either to fast or to slow with pacing.

We must teach this guy balance


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2014)

When do we get the databook


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2014)

Mako said:


> Saw this on Reddit. Right in the feels.



Not sure if I get it.

Is that supposed to represent the fans in general?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2014)

Basically from what I am getting is that the door is being left open for Part 3 and the movie will just serve as a filler bridge after Part 2 ends introducing us to the characters after a certain timeskip has taken place to show us their new designs and what they are up to.

Its quite hard to keep up with this thread's pace though, more in the following days. 



Mako said:


> Saw this on Reddit. Right in the feels.



Nice tribute. Though I think the Naruto from The Last should have appeared here at the end. Maybe another drawing will be done showing that.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm sure this was posted already but exact date is November 10th.



This is too real to be true


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 7, 2014)

People saying that Kishi can't wrap this up well obviously didn't read FMA

The fight with Father had barely started and three or do chapters later, we finished reading the manga

It may not seem like it, but I lot can happen in 5 chapters, especially with 699 being almost three times the usual length and an additional 8pgs in general


----------



## SLB (Oct 7, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Read through the last few comments. Guess we really need to have this next chapter come out to have an understanding of the direction. The argument that it is "dangerous" to announce the end of the series, presumably if there's a part three, is true. But it's equally as confusing that a definite end to the series was pinpointed.



Didn't get the vibe of a part 3 at all to be honest.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> People saying that Kishi can't wrap this up well obviously didn't read FMA
> 
> The fight with Father had barely started and three or do chapters later, we finished reading the manga
> 
> It may not seem like it, but I lot can happen in 5 chapters, especially with 699 being almost three times the usual length and an additional 8pgs in general



Thing is that Arakawa is a vastly better mangaka.  Kishi doesn't inspire as much confidence in warping up this manga as Arakawa did.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 7, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> People saying that Kishi can't wrap this up well obviously didn't read FMA
> 
> The fight with Father had barely started and three or do chapters later, we finished reading the manga
> 
> It may not seem like it, but I lot can happen in 5 chapters, especially with 699 being almost three times the usual length and an additional 8pgs in general


Except that Arakawa is a far better author than Kishi, and FMA chapters were over 60 pages long with the last two being as long as 70 and 110.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 7, 2014)

I agree completely

But all I'm saying is not to rule anything out until it happens


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I agree completely
> 
> But all I'm saying is not to rule anything out until it happens



True.  Anything can happen but it's best for people to not get their hopes up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2014)

it'll just set-up the movie and the movie will set up what comes after it


I mean how can it be a full conclusion in the manga when there's still a movie which chronologically is after the mangas last chapter ?


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 7, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> People saying that Kishi can't wrap this up well obviously didn't read FMA
> 
> The fight with Father had barely started and three or do chapters later, we finished reading the manga
> 
> It may not seem like it, but I lot can happen in 5 chapters, especially with 699 being almost three times the usual length and an additional 8pgs in general



I did read FMA and I thought that ending was terrible and saccharine. I certainly hope this can do better.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Been a good ride but it's time Kishi, it's time to let it go and focus on your other projects which I will be smart enough to avoid. *


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Every story has an end. But every end has a new beginning.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 7, 2014)

Moody said:


> Didn't get the vibe of a part 3 at all to be honest.


 Me either. Just wishful thinking of a couple people in this thread.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 7, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Every story has an end. But every end has a new beginning.



*And that new beginning has an end and so the cycle continues.*


----------



## SLB (Oct 7, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> Except that Arakawa is a far better author than Kishi, and FMA chapters were over 60 pages long with the last two being as long as 70 and 110.



wasn't that a monthly series though? 60 is pretty much the quota she should be meeting. maybe 4 pages more on average. 

as for far better author... more caring author is what i'd state. i see similar characterization methods and world building from the both of them early on. just one cared for their craft while the other didn't give a rat's ass at all.

also she knew when to finish her series instead of milking it for that cash.

edit: my bad. didn't read the post you were responding to.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 7, 2014)

On second thought, I am really happy with the news:

Naruto vs. Sasuke, considering it will only last 5 chapters, is probably going to be intense and jam-packed with content. It provides an incentive for Kishimoto to not bullshit.

My attention for this series was seriously failing...so I'm glad it will be ended when I'm still remotely interested and engaged with it. 



It's a shame the manga went downhill, but I kind of think it is an inevitable fate for all series. The only exception from my experience is Breaking Bad. Outside of that, everything eventually disappoints big time. I believe it is a result of the author igniting our imaginations, and then failing to deliver on the expectations we have that he himself stimulated.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2014)

the creators of breaking bad knew not to milk the series. 
i also stopped watching supernatural after season 5 because i knew anything else planned past the intended end date of a series is bound to be shit


----------



## lathia (Oct 7, 2014)

αce said:


> the creators of breaking bad knew not to milk the series.
> i also stopped watching supernatural after season 5 because i knew anything else planned past the intended end date of a series is bound to be shit



Ace, my man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 7, 2014)

What will replace Naruto in SJ i wonder


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Holy fuck there are 38 people viewing this thread.
> 
> And duuuude. If there's no closure on the pairings, all hell is going to break loose on this board. And it's going to be legendary-god-tier hilarious.



There is obviously going to be a epilogue.



Inuhanyou said:


> What will replace Naruto in SJ i wonder



Nothing! If there was it would have to match this in popularity.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 7, 2014)

I would be ok with Kishi doing some little sequel stuff...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 7, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Nothing! If there was it would have to match this in popularity.



Naruto wasn't always a series that coasted on the amount of people reading it and not the actual quality of the series  There will be others


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 7, 2014)

Boy am I late to the party on this one.

Anyways, I'm really disappointed the ending is be rushed. No scratch that, I'm fucking pissed! We finally get the moment that part two's been building up to in its entirety, and it's gonna be rushed? What kind of sense does that make? At the very least I wanted a good 10-15 chapter fight packed with action and emotion. This is the final fucking fight of the series after all. These better be some long chapters damnit


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope for a Part 3 for no other reason than to read it every week and laugh at the plot 

ck

Nardo is like dope - you know it's bad, but it's such a guilty pleasure.. you can't stop reading it no matter how many times Kishi butchers the plot..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 7, 2014)

Just let it die


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 7, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just let it die



Too profitable to let it die, and too comical to drop 

It will get milked ad nauseam, just like so many other popular series before it.. But God forbid a Naruto "GT" - ugh that shit would be too much


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 7, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just let it die



for real.

there are far better stories out there boys and girls.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 7, 2014)

So what stage of grief is the board in at this point?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

> the translator of NF says that kishi wants to make sequals
> people think its over

Ignorance is stupidity in this case


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2014)

Mako said:


> Saw this on Reddit. Right in the feels.



thats a awesome pic, although i started watching Naruto wend i was 17 and reading the manga years laters, now i am 26.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 7, 2014)

If everyone is calling upon Kishi to just put the manga out of its misery what makes you think he would do justice to a sequel?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 7, 2014)

I started when i was 18...Naruto Hundo 3 day marathon on Toonami in 2007 got me into it with basically every single show for 3 days straight day and night being replaced by Naruto.

I was only reading it only to see what the hype was about and didn't end up stopping. I'm 25 now and i see it was not worth all the hype in the end


----------



## Don Freecs (Oct 7, 2014)

Psi Factor said:


> Good fucking riddance. You had a good run
> 
> I can finally move on with my life now.
> 
> ...



Monster
HunterXHunter
Death Note
Terra Formars
Darker than Black
Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 7, 2014)

Try some Type Moon stuff  I'd start with the Tsukihime manga


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2014)

Don Freecs said:


> Monster
> HunterXHunter
> Death Note
> Terra Formars
> ...



monster is awesome, cant wait for the tv show HBO i believe is making about it


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

I will start with Magi... It's looking better then the shits that is out there.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 7, 2014)

My long video rant on this development, for anyone who cares:

[YOUTUBE]s7E6OAfbnxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 7, 2014)

That was really good Turrin 

The only time i've seen a series concluding in a movie and not the series is CCS and Kenshin..but they were atleast the anime versions. Your going from manga to movie somehow


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 8, 2014)

Psi Factor said:


> Good fucking riddance. You had a good run
> 
> I can finally move on with my life now.
> 
> ...



Tower of God
Nanatsu no Taizai
Toriko is fun
Magician is pretty good
DICE: The Cube that changes everything is great IMO
UQ Holder as a sequel to Mahou Sensei Negima is really action filled.
God of High School if you just want some crazy shit.
Tales of Eun Aran is fun.
Black Haze.
Magi for sure is interesting kinda of given Naruto vibes (plot wise) right now but it's being handled significantly better.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> My long video rant on this development, for anyone who cares:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s7E6OAfbnxg[/YOUTUBE]



Summed up a lot of my concerns although I did disagree with 1 thing (Obito being a bad character) but besides that, great video. 51 minutes of entertainment. 

But yeah this is a slap in the face of manga fans especially those who don't even watch the anime. I haven't seen the anime since the ending of the Pain Arc. I guess I'll have to catch up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 8, 2014)

ain't been a new darker than black in a decade


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> [YOUTUBE]SilM52CBAJ8[/YOUTUBE]



those were the days

when AL was Arashi Uzumaki aka 4th hokage

"big ass neckbands"


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> My long video rant on this development, for anyone who cares:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s7E6OAfbnxg[/YOUTUBE]



I agree completely! Especially with the whole thing about Narudo being the Hokage!
Man, that was the ONLY one thing left that I care about besides Minato's freaking jutsu. 

and Kishi ruined LATERALLY every damn thing about those two that I was looking for.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> My long video rant on this development, for anyone who cares:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



If things play out as you have speculated that they will, then I agree. I clicked on it expected to see a few minutes of ragefest, but it was ligitimate points and concerns from start to finish. 

Although I do like Obito. I used to hate him.. He grew on me.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, might as well sit back for one of the worst endings to any piece of fiction ever. 

Maybe the movie will offer some more closure. Maybe...


----------



## Raptor (Oct 8, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> those were the days
> 
> when AL was Arashi Uzumaki aka 4th hokage
> 
> "big ass neckbands"



God I remember laughing like a maniac to those, is it really been that long?


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> My long video rant on this development, for anyone who cares:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s7E6OAfbnxg[/YOUTUBE]



So that's what you look like. Somehow, your face and hair closely match what I imagined from you voice.

On-topic: Great rundown of the implications of Kishimoto ending the manga in this manner. I am eager to see what he does, but there is still so much to address. The war lacked focus in many regards, and some of that time could have been spent wrapping up some of the storylines of other characters.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 8, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I started when i was 18...Naruto Hundo 3 day marathon on Toonami in 2007 got me into it with basically every single show for 3 days straight day and night being replaced by Naruto.
> 
> I was only reading it only to see what the hype was about and didn't end up stopping. I'm 25 now and i see it was not worth all the hype in the end


*
This story sounds similar to mine. Although I started at 06 when I was 17. That filler hell was closely coming to an end at that point but man back in those days of first generation fans we had a really dedicated base. It was freaking fantastic. Too bad the site I was in died few years later(in spirit of of course).

And now I'm 25 and can't wait for this show to end. Been a long run but I can say in the end of the day when it comes to manga it's really more about the journey and not the destination. For all I know there will be plenty unanswered questions and many disappointed fans who will speculate for years to come. Me and Naruto had some fun times though. Sure was awesome growing up with it(sorta lol). But it's about freaking time to move on. *


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 8, 2014)

The movie could be filler as far as we know.

end of Part 2 -> FILLER MOVIE -> break for Kishimoto -> beginning of the sequel



Edward Newgate said:


> Except that Arakawa is a far better author than Kishi, and FMA chapters were over 60 pages long with the last two being as long as 70 and 110.


I dont know what quality - which is subjective - has to do with this. It's just chapters' lenght


----------



## hazashi (Oct 8, 2014)

Well I started reading Naruto in 2006, it's been a long ride, longer for the people who have been reading or watching earlier. Throughout the years the series lost some of the original appeal I once found it to have, even though I consistently never skipped a week without reading it.


----------



## Nuzents (Oct 8, 2014)

Man, will be weird for this to end since I been reading it for long it seems.  I mostly watched the anime at first but then started the manga during the filler arc.  I didn't even know it was a filler arc but all the episodes seemed pointless so that when I start doing research and found out it was based on a manga.  After catching up with the manga, I joined these forms to discuss what I thought would happen.  The last few years I barely posted, but I am fine with this ending I think.  I would not mind a part 3, but it was a fun ride.

This series help me look more into Anime and Manga because I was so clueless at first.


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 8, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Well, might as well sit back for one of the worst endings to any piece of fiction ever.




It's a pretty good way to build antecipation. I feel like I got front row seats to watch the Titanic sink, or the Hindenburg coming down in flames.
It's always a spectacle to see big things falling apart.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 8, 2014)

i remember telling ppl this was the last yr of the manga and being told i didn't know what i was talking about


----------



## Dr. Insano (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto vs Sasuke only 4 chapters max (assuming at least 1 epilogue chapter showing naruto hokage and what happens to every character etc) after this battle has been hyped for years?  That's a very short/rushed final fight.  Not to mention the epilogue will probably be missing a lot of characters and answers if it's only one chapter.  They really want to end this sinking ship fast huh.  O well, was a fun ride, even though it lost it's magic the last few arcs.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 8, 2014)

So at most 5 chapters left?

Well Naruto vs Pein lasts 14 chapters

First Naruto vs Sasuke was 9 chapters

Sasuke vs Danzo was 6 chapters

Jiraiya vs Pein was 9 chapters

That was short


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 8, 2014)

I stand corrected about predicting old fans would return.

Telegrams is depressing as hell. I figured after this announcement everyone would be getting active again but it looks to not be the case. I've _never _seen the KT this dead in all my 5+ years here.

I guess with the manga being as bad as it's been lately, not even an announcement of the ending in a few weeks can bring people back.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 8, 2014)

Finally. 
Naruto should have ended way sooner by the way.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 8, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I stand corrected about predicting old fans would return.
> 
> Telegrams is depressing as hell. I figured after this announcement everyone would be getting active again but it looks to not be the case. I've _never _seen the KT this dead in all my 5+ years here.
> 
> I guess with the manga being as bad as it's been lately, not even an announcement of the ending in a few weeks can bring people back.


Well honestly...the newest chapter was pretty uneventful. I think that's a big part of it...


----------



## Raventhal (Oct 8, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I stand corrected about predicting old fans would return.
> 
> Telegrams is depressing as hell. I figured after this announcement everyone would be getting active again but it looks to not be the case. I've _never _seen the KT this dead in all my 5+ years here.
> 
> I guess with the manga being as bad as it's been lately, not even an announcement of the ending in a few weeks can bring people back.



There isn't much to talk about so...


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I stand corrected about predicting old fans would return.
> 
> Telegrams is depressing as hell. I figured after this announcement everyone would be getting active again but it looks to not be the case. I've _never _seen the KT this dead in all my 5+ years here.
> 
> I guess with the manga being as bad as it's been lately, not even an announcement of the ending in a few weeks can bring people back.


Yeah, well ... seriously how is he gonna end this in 5 weeks? He blew panel space on a flashback of _last week._


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2014)

after kishi said fuck logic, this manga needed to end


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 9, 2014)

There's always the possibility of Kaguya's race invading the Naruto World.


----------



## Deana (Oct 9, 2014)

I thought I'd be okay with it ending because the war arc is so terrible but I'm going to miss my babies. All of them. 

Hinata, Hashirama, Itachi, Madara, Sakura, and Sasuke are the ones I will miss the most. 

[YOUTUBE]hQfU9IYK2_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kusa (Oct 9, 2014)

The fandom won't die so fast, though.


----------



## Fermata (Oct 9, 2014)

Mako said:


> Saw this on Reddit. Right in the feels.



Omg. Itsallcomingbacktomenow.mp3 

And hiiii...it's been awhile (not that I was ever a super huge presence BUT I like to check in every now and then- also omg what happened to Akatsuki layout???). The recent news brought me back, nostalgia and all. I met some interesting people through this series, had some fun discussions, kinda sorta owned a fanclub, participated in ~forum drama~....aaahh the memories lol. I quit after the flop Pein arc, but this series and its characters brought a lot joy back in the day and I'll always appreciate it for that. But yeah- 5 chapters......guess that means no Mecha-Hidan


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2014)

I aint watching the anime or a movie, I wasted enough of my time reading to bother. Good riddance I'd say, once Tobi's mask was broken the whole thing went into a downward spiral with the only recovery being some random unintentional humor. 

I wont cry when it all ends.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 9, 2014)

You say that now


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I stand corrected about predicting old fans would return.
> 
> Telegrams is depressing as hell. I figured after this announcement everyone would be getting active again but it looks to not be the case. I've _never _seen the KT this dead in all my 5+ years here.
> 
> I guess with the manga being as bad as it's been lately, not even an announcement of the ending in a few weeks can bring people back.



Pretty sure last two weeks will be the one to bring in people, it always goes that way.


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2014)

And I am pretty sure most of the people already dropped Naruto, at least the ones I talk with on Skype. I tell them whats up with the manga of course, then we all have a good laugh.


----------



## Kellokz (Oct 9, 2014)

Since I started watching Naruto in the year 2003, there are so many memories depending on it.

Good old times.

And no matter how bad the developments sometimes were, I will miss it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 9, 2014)

Confirms the story continues after the manga and the movie.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Confirms the story continues after the manga and the movie.



A stage play ? Wonderful


----------



## Itachі (Oct 9, 2014)

A stage play, How unsightly.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 9, 2014)

Ugh. I bet that'll be by someone to milk it further. I doubt Kishi would wanna continue with that shit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2014)

LesExit said:


> Well honestly...the newest chapter was pretty uneventful. I think that's a big part of it...



It's Naruto vs Sasuke. Shouldn't matter.


----------



## James (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, now that is surprising. I guess it finishes rougly 10 years after I started reading.

I wonder if the action side of the fight is already over? I mean the setup of the end of the last chapter made it seem like the next will be mostly TNJ.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 10, 2014)

Naruto can end, just hoping gfor part 3 or thye New Era ptoject is the part 3


----------



## Invidia (Oct 11, 2014)

Seemed like it would never end... yet, here we are.


----------



## Danzio (Oct 12, 2014)

​

Massive respect to  Kishimoto, who has worked hard to entertain us all these years- _15_ to be exact. To be on top for that long is not only admirable, shocking, it's a testament  to  his work, fans and insane work rate. He's broken a lot barriers for mangas in general (Europe/America), because a lot of people, including me, would have stayed oblivious to that whole scene if it weren't for Naruto. With all its  flaws, nothing is perfect, it is still the greatest manga ever.


A lot of people love to complain here, obviously, but what they don't realize is they have thousands of posts discussing something they apparently strongly dislike each week, for years no-less, while being signed into a forum mainly dedicated to said series. I like to believe there aren't that many masochists/unhealthy people here, which means they must secretly still enjoy the series. However, to each his own.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I stand corrected about predicting old fans would return.
> 
> Telegrams is depressing as hell. I figured after this announcement everyone would be getting active again but it looks to not be the case. I've _never _seen the KT this dead in all my 5+ years here.
> 
> I guess with the manga being as bad as it's been lately, not even an announcement of the ending in a few weeks can bring people back.



Let's hope for strong chapters to close the series out.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Oct 12, 2014)

Did anyone think that Naruto looked really gay in the movie poster?  I don't mean that in a bad way, but literally.  Everything about his outfit screams gay chic.


----------



## Dark Forces (Oct 12, 2014)

there have been a poll for a while, so far a majority is relieved, time to put it out of its misery

not too late to vote


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Oct 12, 2014)

Dark Forces said:


> there have been a poll for a while, so far a majority is relieved, time to put it out of its misery
> 
> not too late to vote



lol 64 votes and only a quarter of the voters vote this. You are the reason why posters like me hardly post anymore. Baseless statements and lame sarcastic humor. Or you are a one piece fan who likes to troll naruto any chance you get. 

Naruto is so bad but it has been the number 1 japanese series for over a decade *worldwide*(not just in japan). They have hit selling good video games, toys, board games, Halloween costumes, cloths, etc etc. Naruto is the successor to dragonball Z(based on it's impact.) 

Stop this bull crap lol you people look ignorant.


----------



## OodboO (Oct 12, 2014)

I can't deal with this... 

I'm not emotionally ready yet.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2014)

kishi please touch up on the Hamura story please!!!!


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 12, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Confirms the story continues after the manga and the movie.



Can people even read? It doesn't say the story is continuing after the manga. It's part of the project commemorating the manga. And the last stage play was about Orochimaru feeding weird medicine to Sakura, Lee, and Chouji and Kakashi on a motorbike if that's anything to go by.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Oct 12, 2014)

MS81 said:


> kishi please touch up on the Hamura story please!!!!


Like seriously!!

We will riot if he leaves something like that out. We still want to hear kaguya's story. I mean everything that has happened is her damn fault anyway. She cursed the human race when her dumb ass decided to defy the god tree. Her kids tried to clean up her mess but failed.

I want to know a lot of things but most importantly wtf was her army for? I mean she made a whole entire species into super charged warriors to fight what?


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 12, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Can people even read? It doesn't say the story is continuing after the manga. It's part of the project commemorating the manga. And the last stage play was about Orochimaru feeding weird medicine to Sakura, Lee, and Chouji and Kakashi on a motorbike if that's anything to go by.



Its part of the Naruto new era project. I mean NEW ERA Project, it said new Era for a reason, and Takl gave reports about a sequel but said its too early.


----------



## Eylandos (Oct 13, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Its part of the Naruto new era project. I mean NEW ERA Project, it said new Era for a reason, and Takl gave reports about a sequel but said its too early.



How cute, a narutard who can't come to terms with the fact that the manga is ending.


----------



## Klue (Oct 13, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Its part of the Naruto new era project. I mean NEW ERA Project, it said new Era for a reason, and Takl gave reports about a sequel but said its too early.



He said Naruto is not ending. Which could indicate a sequel, a "GT" like anime extension, a series of movies, stag play, etc.

New Era doesn't necessarily translate to "more manga." Though it's certainly possible.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah I'm under the impression that it just means an extension of the series through the movie and those little chibi comics. Poll in another thread that asks this same questions shows most people think it's all over too.


----------



## Dark Forces (Oct 14, 2014)

(510)THIZZ said:


> lol 64 votes and only a quarter of the voters vote this. You are the reason why posters like me hardly post anymore. Baseless statements and lame sarcastic humor. Or you are a one piece fan who likes to troll naruto any chance you get.
> 
> Naruto is so bad but it has been the number 1 japanese series for over a decade *worldwide*(not just in japan). They have hit selling good video games, toys, board games, Halloween costumes, cloths, etc etc. Naruto is the successor to dragonball Z(based on it's impact.)
> 
> Stop this bull crap lol you people look ignorant.



you mad?

out of the people who voted so far 70% are between happy and not giving a fuck, 30% are sad
it's really sad that I had to spell it for you because it's pretty straight forward

fyi I have never read one piece, no nardo is just bad, deal with it


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 14, 2014)

AMAGAD last 4 chapters 

But then the Databook comes. 

Stand strong my brethren. Narutoforums will live on


----------

